# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tietovisa

## kuovipolku

Nappaan röyhkeästi idean toisesta seuraamastani foorumista ja aloitan tietovisan. Kysymyksen voi esittää sanallisesti tai kuvallisesti. Jos oikeaa vastausta ei esitetä, voi antaa uuden vihjeen sopivaksi katsotun ajan (esim. noin 24 h) kuluttua. Oikean vastauksen esittäjä saa tietäjän tai ainakin ahkeran googlaajan maineen ja voittaa sekä oikeuden että velvollisuuden esittää seuraava kysymys.

Kysymykset voivat olla helppoja tai vaikeita, mutta parhaat kysymykset ovat mielenkiintoisia, yllättäviä ja/tai hauskoja. Jos visailu saa suosiota, se pyörii ikään kuin itsestään - ja jos se koetaan tylsäksi, se juuttuu paikoilleen ja joutaa unohtua.


Avauskysymys liittyy kolmeen ajajaan: Carlos Betancur, Ryder Hesjedal ja Filippo Pozzato. Heidät yhdistää kuluneella kaudella jokin, mutta mikä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ilmeinen vastaus on että kaikki olivat mukana Girossa, joskin Hesjedal keskeytti. Oikea vastaus liittyy kuitenkin kolmeen eri kisaan ja johonkin mikä sattui kaikille kolmelle, mutta eri kisassa.

----------


## Herman

> Ilmeinen vastaus on että kaikki olivat mukana Girossa...



Ensimmäinen vastausehdotukseni olisi ollut: Odotettua vaisumpi kausi  :Kieli pitkällä: . Pitääpä jatkaa pähkäilyä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Varsin hyvä vastaus sekin: Pippo Pozzatolla kolme voittoa, muilla ei ensimmäistäkään. Oikea vastaus löytyy kisoista joissa nämä kolme kuskia *eivät* voittaneet.

----------


## Googol

Pozzato luuli voittaneensa Roma Maximan (2.), Betancur jonkun Giron etapin (2.), ja pienen googletuksen jälkeen selvisi, että myös Hesjedal luuli voittaneensa jonkun Tour of Albertan etapin (tuuletti kierroksen liian aikaisin, lopulta 19.).

----------


## kuovipolku

Googol on visailun ensimmäinen voittaja!

Tuuletuksen ja maalintulon jälkeen kevyttä pyöritystä trainerilla ja seuraava kysymys!

----------


## Googol

Emmä keksi mitään hyvää, mutta kysytään nyt, että mikä yhdistää seuraavia ajajia.

Alfredo Binda (ITA)
Tom Simpson (GBR)
Eddy Merckx (BEL)
Felice Gimondi (ITA)
Giuseppe Saronni (ITA)
Oscar Camenzind (SUI)
Paolo Bettini (ITA)

----------


## OJ

> Emmä keksi mitään hyvää, mutta kysytään nyt, että mikä yhdistää seuraavia ajajia.
> 
> Alfredo Binda (ITA)
> Tom Simpson (GBR)
> Eddy Merckx (BEL)
> Felice Gimondi (ITA)
> Giuseppe Saronni (ITA)
> Oscar Camenzind (SUI)
> Paolo Bettini (ITA)



Kaikki ovat maailmanmestareita?

----------


## vetooo

> Emmä keksi mitään hyvää, mutta kysytään nyt, että mikä yhdistää seuraavia ajajia.
> 
> Alfredo Binda (ITA)
> Tom Simpson (GBR)
> Eddy Merckx (BEL)
> Felice Gimondi (ITA)
> Giuseppe Saronni (ITA)
> Oscar Camenzind (SUI)
> Paolo Bettini (ITA)



Kaikki ovat voittaneet Giro di Lombardian (nyk. Il Lombardia).

----------


## Samuli

Yhdistetään OJ:n ja Vetooon vastaukset, kaikki ovat voittaneet Giro di Lombardian hallitsevina maailmanmestareina.

----------


## kuovipolku

Close but no cigar! Oikea vastaus on tietenkin: he ovat ajajia jotka ovat voittaneet tuplan eli maailmanmestaruusvuotenaan myös Lombardian.

Binda 1927
Simpson 1965
Merckx 1971
Gimondi 1973
Saronni 1982
Camenzind 1998
Bettini 2006

PS Kuten sanoin: close but no cigar!

----------


## Googol

> Yhdistetään OJ:n ja Vetooon vastaukset, kaikki ovat voittaneet Giro di Lombardian hallitsevina maailmanmestareina.



Oikein. Kaikki ovat tosiaan voittaneet Lombardian sateenkaaripaidassa.

----------


## Samuli

Lykätään uusi kysymys: Mitä ihmeellistä/jännää on Mark Renshaw:n voitoissa vuosina 2012-2013?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kokeillaan tätä: voitot ovat tulleet kolmessa eri paidassa kolmelle erinimiselle tallille - Rabobank, Blanco Pro Cycling, Belkin Pro Cycling - ilman että Renshaw vaihtoi joukkueesta toiseen.

----------


## Samuli

> Kokeillaan tätä: voitot ovat tulleet kolmessa eri paidassa kolmelle erinimiselle tallille - Rabobank, Blanco Pro Cycling, Belkin Pro Cycling - ilman että Renshaw vaihtoi joukkueesta toiseen.



Noinhan se meni. Lisätään vielä, että hän on ottanut vain kolme voittoa ja jokainen siis eri paidassa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kenen aktiiviajajan urakehitys vuodesta 2008 tiivistyy tulossarjaan 12 - 2 - 1 - 2 - DNS - 20 ?

----------


## Velluz

> Kenen aktiiviajajan urakehitys vuodesta 2008 tiivistyy tulossarjaan 12 - 2 - 1 - 2 - DNS - 20 ?



Andy Schleck Tour de Francessa.

----------


## Samuli

> Kenen aktiiviajajan urakehitys vuodesta 2008 tiivistyy tulossarjaan 12 - 2 - 1 - 2 - DNS - 20 ?



Pitäiskö tuo sarja olla 11-2-1-2-DNS-20? Tourin sivuilta en löytänyt virallisia tuloksia, vaan sellaiset missä Kohl on edelleen kolmantena.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyseessä oli tietenkin meidän kaikkien suosikki-/inhokkikuskin menestys pääkilpailussaan. Jäämme odottamaan seuraavaa kysymystä (ja Andyn uran uutta nousua)!

PS 12 po. 11, tietenkin. Luotin liikaa procyclingstatsiin ja en.wikipediaan.

----------


## Velluz

Jos mun pitää keksiä seuraava kysymys, kun edelliseen meni oikein, niin tylsä pikakysymys. Pyöränvalmistaja, joka on perustettu vuonna 1976?

----------


## AK-87

> Jos mun pitää keksiä seuraava kysymys, kun edelliseen meni oikein, niin tylsä pikakysymys. Pyöränvalmistaja, joka on perustettu vuonna 1976?



Trek!

----------


## AK-87

Seuraava kyssäri lankeaakin maastopuolelle: Missä kansainvälisessä mtb-endurokilpailussa tämän vuoden Trek Enduro Seriesin yleisen sarjan voittaja ajoi vuonna 2012? Kyseessä siis yksittäinen kisa ulkomailla.

----------


## Rickmaple

> Seuraava kyssäri lankeaakin maastopuolelle: Missä kansainvälisessä mtb-endurokilpailussa tämän vuoden Trek Enduro Seriesin yleisen sarjan voittaja ajoi vuonna 2012? Kyseessä siis yksittäinen kisa ulkomailla.



Trans provence.

----------


## AK-87

Rickmaple tarjoili oikean vastauksen!

----------


## Rickmaple

Nooh, kysymyksen keksiminen on vaikeampaa kuin edelliseen vastaaminen. Kokeillaanpas tätä: mikä eläin liittyy garmin sharp -tiimin menestykseen kuluneella kaudella?

----------


## Spök

Oliskohan Panda? Dan Martin voitto Liege-Bastogne-Liege!

----------


## Rickmaple

> Oliskohan Panda? Dan Martin voitto Liege-Bastogne-Liege!



Jep. Vaughters huuteli twitterissä pandan perään useammassakin kisassa LBL:n jälkeen.

----------


## Spök

No niin,kysymys! Kuka/ketkä on ensi yrittämällä voittaneet Tour de Francen ja minä vuonna/vuosina?

----------


## Samuli

> No niin,kysymys! Kuka/ketkä on ensi yrittämällä voittaneet Tour de Francen ja minä vuonna/vuosina?



Yksi tuli heti mieleen: Maurice GARIN 1903

----------


## anttipietila

> Yksi tuli heti mieleen: Maurice GARIN 1903



+ Jacques Anquetil 1957

----------


## Samuli

> Yksi tuli heti mieleen: Maurice GARIN 1903







> + Jacques Anquetil 1957



Henri Cornet 1904
Fausto Coppi 1949
Hugo Koblet 1951
Felice Gimondi 1965 (amatööri 1964, viime hetken lisäys Tour-joukkueeseen)
Eddy Merckx 1969
Bernard Hinault 1978
Laurent Fignon 1983

----------


## Spök

> Henri Cornet 1904
> Fausto Coppi 1949
> Hugo Koblet 1951
> Felice Gimondi 1965 (amatööri 1964, viime hetken lisäys Tour-joukkueeseen)
> Eddy Merckx 1969
> Bernard Hinault 1978
> Laurent Fignon 1983



Oikea vastaus löytyy vastauksessa,eli ensi yrittämällä on voittanut 3 pyöräilijää! Fausto Coppi 1949,Jacques Anquetil 1957 ja Felice Gimondi 1965.

----------


## Velluz

> Oikea vastaus löytyy vastauksessa,eli ensi yrittämällä on voittanut 3 pyöräilijää! Fausto Coppi 1949,Jacques Anquetil 1957 ja Felice Gimondi 1965.



Maurice Garin kait voidaan tähän myös lisätä vuodelta 1903 kaikkien aikojen ensimmäisestä Tour de Francesta? Hänet tuolla jo aiemminkin mainittiin.

----------


## Samuli

> Oikea vastaus löytyy vastauksessa,eli ensi yrittämällä on voittanut 3 pyöräilijää! Fausto Coppi 1949,Jacques Anquetil 1957 ja Felice Gimondi 1965.



Kyllä niitä on ainakin 11, jotka ovat voittaneet Tourin ekaa kertaa siihen osallistuttuaan. Vielä puuttuu muutama.

Louis Trousselier 1905

----------


## Spök

> Kyllä niitä on ainakin 11, jotka ovat voittaneet Tourin ekaa kertaa siihen osallistuttuaan. Vielä puuttuu muutama.
> 
> Louis Trousselier 1905



  Voi olla,mutta mun tietolähde Jukka Pakkasen Raateleva nousu-kirjan mukaan niitä olis vain 3 juuri Coppi,Anquetil ja Gimondi! Ja tietenkin 1903 voittaja Maurice Garin!

----------


## Googol

Wikipediasta luntattuna

1903 -  Maurice Garin (FRA)
1904 -  Henri Cornet (FRA)
1905 -  Louis Trousselier (FRA)
1947 -  Jean Robic (FRA)
1949 -  Fausto Coppi (ITA)
1951 -  Hugo Koblet (SUI)
1957 -  Jacques Anquetil (FRA)
1965 -  Felice Gimondi (ITA)
1969 -  Eddy Merckx (BEL)
1978 -  Bernard Hinault (FRA)
1983 -  Laurent Fignon (FRA)

Taas vähän tilastojen kaivelua. Mikä yhdistää seuraavia ajajia?

Jean Robic (FRA)
Jan Janssen (NED)
Greg LeMond (USA)

----------


## anttipietila

> Wikipediasta luntattuna
> 
> 
> 
> Taas vähän tilastojen kaivelua. Mikä yhdistää seuraavia ajajia?
> 
> Jean Robic (FRA)
> Jan Janssen (NED)
> Greg LeMond (USA)



Kaikki nousivat Tourin voittajaksi viimeisellä etapilla?

----------


## Googol

> Kaikki nousivat Tourin voittajaksi viimeisellä etapilla?



Oikein.

----------


## anttipietila

Seuraava:
Mikä yhdistää kolmikkoa Vladimir Gusev, Leif Hoste, Peter van Petegem?

----------


## Samuli

> Seuraava:
> Mikä yhdistää kolmikkoa Vladimir Gusev, Leif Hoste, Peter van Petegem?



Kolmikko hylättiin vuoden 2006 Paris-Roubaix kisassa. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN319...1FEB1A&index=1
Syy löytyy heti videon alusta.

----------


## anttipietila

> Kolmikko hylättiin vuoden 2006 Paris-Roubaix kisassa. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN319...1FEB1A&index=1
> Syy löytyy heti videon alusta.



Vastaus oli oikea.

----------


## Samuli

Mikä, missä, miksi?

----------


## Velluz

Italian Passo Croce D'Aunella muistomerkki ajasta, jolloin piti rengas "kääntää", jotta sai toisen vaihteen päälle. Tästä sitten kehitettiin pikalinkut ja lopulta vaihteistot. Jos vastaus kelpasi, niin joku saa keksiä hyvän kyssärin ellen satu sellaista itse keksimään. Ei kait aina ole pakko oikean vastauksen nopeimmin tietäneen uutta tehdä? Vai oliko tässä visassa sellainen "sääntö"?

----------


## Samuli

Menkööt. Kuvassa on Tullio Campagnolon muistomerkki Croce D'Aunella. Vuonna 1927 (marraskuussa) Tullio Campagnolo johti GP della Vittoria kisaa mäen juurella, mutta kohmeisten sormien takia ei saannut takakiekon pultteja auki ja käännettyä takakiekkoa toisinpäin. Kilpailukumppanien ajajessa ohi Campagnolo oli tokaissut:"_Bisogno cambiá qualcossa de drio_” (jotain pitää muuttaa täällä takana). Tuo tapaus johti pikalinkun keksimiseen ja sitten  lopulta Campagnolo yrityksen  perustamiseen.

Seuraava kysymys.

----------


## vetooo

Voin toimia poikkeuksellisesti uuden kysymyksen laatijana - jos se on sallittua tämän kerran.

Mikä oli viimeinen ammattikilpailu ennen UCI:n kypäräpakkosäännön voimaantuloa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Andrei Kivilevin kuolemaan johtanut kaatuminen Pariisi-Nizzan toisella etapilla vuonna 2003 vauhditti UCI:n päätöstä ja sääntö astui voimaan 5. pvä toukokuuta. joten joku Besserwisser varmaankin tietäisi onko oikea vastaus joku sunnuntaina 4.5. ajetuista kilpailuista, mutta itse vastaan Paris-Nice.

----------


## Ana

29th Trophee des Grimpeurs ainakin ajettiin tuolloin 4.5.2003, muita miesammattilaisten maantiekisoja en löytänyt.

----------


## Googol

CSC Classic?

----------


## vetooo

> Voin toimia poikkeuksellisesti uuden kysymyksen laatijana - jos se on sallittua tämän kerran.
> 
> Mikä oli viimeinen ammattikilpailu ennen UCI:n kypäräpakkosäännön voimaantuloa?



Sorry, parin päivän jälkeen takaisin foorumin taajuuksille.

UCI muutti sääntöjään heti Andrei Kivilevin kuoleman jälkeen ja kypäräpakko astui voimaan toukokuun alkupuolella. Ammattilaiset saivat ajaa viimeisen kerran ilman kypärää 4.5.2003 (toukokuu 2003 - joulukuu 2004 oli voimassa n. 5 km mäkimaalisääntö. jolloin kypärän sai ottaa pois). Oikeaksi vastaukseksi riitti siis jokin 4.5.2003 ajetuista kilpailuista (UCI:n kilpailukalenteri, toukokuu 2003).

Rinaldo Nocentini voittaa Giro di Toscanan Italiassa 4.5.2003 *|* Didier Rous polkee pyöräilylippiksessä Trophee des Grimpeurs -kisassa Ranskassa 4.5.2003

----------


## kuovipolku

Kokemukset muualta ovat sellaisia että liian helppoa, vaikeaa tai muuten huonoa kysymystä ei ole olemassakaan eli oikean vastauksen esittäjän ei kannata hakea täydellistä kysymystä tai ahdistua siitä ettei keksi yhtään mitään - ja kaikkein helpointa on silloin jos on jo valmiina varastossa joku kysymys siltä varalta että sattuisi voittamaan eli jos hyvä kysymys juolahtaa mieleen tai sellaiseen muuten törmää, kannattaa se laittaa korvan taa.

Jos uutta kysymystä ei esitetä, tietovisa sakkaa pahasti, joten tässä tulee:

Mikä kilpailu? Sen on voittanut kahdesti vain yksi ajaja eikä kenelläkään ole kahta useampaa palkintopallisisjoitusta. Viimeisestä italialaisesta voittajasta on kulunut jo yli kolmekymmentä vuotta.

----------


## vetooo

> Jos uutta kysymystä ei esitetä, tietovisa sakkaa pahasti, joten tässä tulee:
> 
> Mikä kilpailu? Sen on voittanut kahdesti vain yksi ajaja eikä kenelläkään ole kahta useampaa palkintopallisisjoitusta. Viimeisestä italialaisesta voittajasta on kulunut jo yli kolmekymmentä vuotta.



Täytyy myöntää, että minulla oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa, jotka menivät molemmat reilusti pieleen. Päätin tehdä pientä selvitystyötä, mutta minun on myönnettävä, etten löytänyt vastausta 30 minuutin intensiiviselläkään haulla.

----------


## Googol

Olympialaisten ratapyöräilyn tandemajo taitaisi sopia, mutta on ehkä vähän kaukaa haettu.

----------


## Googol

Tour de l'Avenir taitaa täyttää ainakin voitto- ja italialaisehdot.

EDIT: Mutta ei podiumehtoa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Väitin edellä ettei huonoja kysymyksiä ole olemassakaan, mutta kaikissa tietovisoissa pahin emäsynti on tietenkin se että kysymyksen esittäjä on itse väärässä eli tässä tapauksessa yksi asetetuista ehdoista oli paikkansapitämätön. Valitan tapahtunutta ja voin selittää sen ainoastaan käsittämättömällä blackoutilla.

Tour de l'Avenirin ainoa tuplavoittaja on Neuvostoliittoa edustanut Sergei Suhorutšenkov, joka voitti kisan vuosina 1978-1979 ja oli toinen 1980-1981 (eli neljästi podiumilla). Italialaista voittajaa on haettava vuodelta 1973 jolloin Gianbattista Baronchelli nousi korkeimmalle korokkeelle.

Kilpailun nimi on vuosien saatossa vaihdellut ja se oli vuosina 1961-1980 rajattu amatööreille. Nuorten (ensin 25 tai alle, nykyään 23 tai alle) ajajien kilpailu se on ollut vuodesta 1992.


Vetooo olisi ilman anteeksiantamatonta möhläystäni vastannut oikein ensimmäisenä, mutta seuraavan kysymyksen (jonka faktojen horjumattomuuteen voimme varmasti luottaa) esittää Googol!

----------


## Googol

Millä perusteella tämän vuoden ProTeamit on alla laitettu järjestykseen?

Omega Pharma-Quick Step
RadioShack-Leopard
BMC Racing Team
Movistar Team
Orica-GreenEDGE
Cannondale
Vacansoleil-DCM
Astana
Euskaltel-Euskadi
FDJ.fr
Team Katusha
Team Sky
Lotto-Belisol
Team Saxo-Tinkoff
Ag2r-La Mondiale
Argos-Shimano
Belkin Pro Cycling
Garmin-Sharp
Lampre-Merida

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ainakaan voittojen määrä eikä kauden ensimmäiseen voittoon kulunut aika. Ajajien keski-ikä ei sekään käy koska Saxo-Tinkoffin pitäisi olla lähempänä kärkeä eikä Petacchin lähtö nuorentanut Lampre-Meridaa niin paljon...

----------


## Googol

Hankalaa tehdä sopivan vaikea kysymys. Autetaan sen verran, että vastaus liittyy tänä vuonna saavutettuihin voittoihin.

----------


## Googol

> Hankalaa tehdä sopivan vaikea kysymys. Autetaan sen verran, että vastaus liittyy tänä vuonna saavutettuihin voittoihin.



No johan nyt on. Vastaus liittyy myös ajoasuihin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kaikki kysymykset ovat sopivan vaikeita, mutta se mikä on hankalaa on antaa sopivan vaikeita (tai sopivan helppoja) vihjeitä...

Vihjeet yhdistämällä luulen arvaavani oikein: joukkueet on järjestetty vuoden 2013 mestaruuspaitojen lukumäärän perusteella.

----------


## Googol

Oikein. OPQS:n ja Radioshackin ajajat saavuttivat molemmat 6 maansa mestaruutta. Ag2r, Argos, Belkin, Garmin ja Lampre puolestaan jäivät kokonaan ilman.

----------


## kuovipolku

Omega Pharma-Quick Step
Orica-GreenEDGE
Team Sky
BMC Racing Team
RadioShack-Leopard
Astana
Cannondale
Garmin-Sharp
Team Saxo-Tinkoff
Movistar
Katusha
Belkin Pro Cycling
Lotto-Belisol
Argos-Shimano
FDJ.fr
Vacansoleil-DCM
Lampre-Merida
Euskaltel Euskadi
AG2R La Mondiale

Pakka on sekoitettu ja ProTeamit on laitettu uuteen järjestykseen, mutta millä perusteella?

----------


## kuovipolku

Edellisen kysymyksen vihjeet eivät johda suoraan oikeaan vastaukseen mutta eivät myöskään täysin harhaan. Kannattanee kuitenkin keskittyä tutkailemaan tulospuolta.

----------


## Googol

Näyttäisi ihan tämän vuoden MM-kisojen TTT:n tuloslistalta ProTeamien osalta.

Olettaen, että tuo oli oikein, kysytään vaikka että kuka ajaja:

-Hän on ollut 3 monumentin hallitseva voittaja samanaikaisesti.
-Hän ei ole voittanut yhtään suuren ympäriajon arvopaitaa.

----------


## OJ

> -Hän on ollut 3 monumentin hallitseva voittaja samanaikaisesti.
> -Hän ei ole voittanut yhtään suuren ympäriajon arvopaitaa.



Muoks...onko noita?

muoks2...joku belgialainen jos saa veikata.

----------


## Spök

Oliskohan Italian Davide Rebellini.

----------


## kuovipolku

Se joku belgialainen oli tietenkin Philippe Gilbert joka vuonna 2011 voitti Amstel Gold Racen, Flèche Wallonnen ja Liège-Bastogne-Liègen - saavutus johon oli aikaisemmin yltänyt vain Davide Rebellin vuonna 2004. (Gilbert voitti myöhemmin samana vuonna Clásica de San Sebastiánin ja koska hän oli voittanut myös edellisvuoden Giro di Lombardian hän oli silloin *viiden* klassikon hallitseva voittaja.)

PS Molemmat ovat toki *pitäneet* arvopaitaa, Gilbert Tourilla päivän (2011) ja Girossa viisi (2010), Rebellin Girossa kuusi (1996).

----------


## vetooo

> -Hän on ollut 3 monumentin hallitseva voittaja samanaikaisesti.
> -Hän ei ole voittanut yhtään suuren ympäriajon arvopaitaa.



Fred De Bruyne

Monumenttiklassikkovoittoja

Liege-Bastogne-Liege 6.5.1956
Ronde van Vlaanderen 31.3.1957
Pariisi-Roubaix 7.4.1957

Liege-Bastogne-Liege ajettiin vuonna 1957 Ronden ja Roubaix'n jälkeen 5. toukokuuta, joten De Bruyne oli kolmen monumenttiklassikon hallitseva voittaja samanaikaisesti ajanjaksolla 7.4.1957-5.5.1957.

----------


## Googol

> Fred De Bruyne



Oikein.

Jos en missannut ketään, niin kolmen monumentin hallitsevia voittajia ovat olleet:

Eddy Merckx
Roger De Vlaeminck
Sean Kelly
Rik Van Looy
Fred De Bruyne

Edes Merckx ei ole pystynyt neljään, mutta sekä Merckx että Van Looy ovat olleet kolmen monumentin ja MM-kisojen hallitsevia voittajia.

----------


## vetooo

Kuka on tällä hetkellä vanhin elossa oleva henkilö, joka on ajanut Ranskan ympäriajossa?

----------


## VesaP

> Kuka on tällä hetkellä vanhin elossa oleva henkilö, joka on ajanut Ranskan ympäriajossa?



Google kertoi ainakin tämän:

John Beasley from the suburb of Footscray in Melbourne, who at 83 years  old is currently the oldest living Australian Tour de France cyclist.

Mutta tuskin lienee kuitenkaan vanhin. Vanhempaa en löytänyt kyllä. Mutta pakkohan se on olla vanhempiakin varmaankin!

Edit: Joku kyselee Vetooo:ta tuolla... :O

----------


## vetooo

> Edit: Joku kyselee Vetooo:ta tuolla... :O



Maailma on pieni paikka, johon mahtuu erinäköistä tivolia, sirkusta ja klovnia. Itselläni ovat tarvittavat taidot hieman puutteelliset, joten en viitsi lähteä esittämään Pelle Hermannia. Kyseinen kaveri ottaa jatkuvasti turpaan, eikä edes tarvitse tehdä mitään. Ymmärrettävästi se harmittaa häntä.

** * * * **

Vanhimpaan elossa olevaan Tour-ajajaan. On myönnettävä, että tuli laitettua suht vaikea kysymys.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sveitsiläinen Ferdinand "Ferdy" Kübler, vuoden 1950 voittaja, on syntynyt 1919.

(Vuonna 1914 syntynyt Pierre Cogan ja vuonna 1916 syntynyt Albert Bourlon kuolivat tänä vuonna.)


PS Googol ja vetoo sivuuttivat hienotunteisesti säälittävän tietämättömän hölotykseni, joten korjaan itse itseäni: kaikki klassikot ovat klassikkoja, mutta vain monumentit ovat monumentteja.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kuka on tämä mies joka 14-vuotiaana ajoi voittoon ensimmäisessä 40km aika-ajossaan aikaan 1.05?

----------


## vetooo

> Sveitsiläinen Ferdinand "Ferdy" Kübler, vuoden 1950 voittaja, on syntynyt 1919.
> 
> (Vuonna 1914 syntynyt Pierre Cogan ja vuonna 1916 syntynyt Albert Bourlon kuolivat tänä vuonna.)



Näin on. Oikea vastaus.

----------


## kuovipolku

En ole aivan varma onko Markku huomannut lukea visan sinänsä varsin yksinkertaiset säännöt ketjun alusta, mutta mikäli vastasin oikein edelliseen kysymykseen, luovutan kernaasti kysymysvuoroni hänelle!

(Valmentaja(?) on jotenkin ranskalaisen näköinen ja kuva henkii 50-60-luvun vaihdetta, mutta olen todennäköisesti ihan harhateillä...)

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> En ole aivan varma onko Markku huomannut lukea visan sinänsä varsin yksinkertaiset säännöt ketjun alusta, mutta mikäli vastasin oikein edelliseen kysymykseen, luovutan kernaasti kysymysvuoroni hänelle!
> 
> (Valmentaja(?) on jotenkin ranskalaisen näköinen ja kuva henkii 50-60-luvun vaihdetta, mutta olen todennäköisesti ihan harhateillä...)



Kas, olet oikeassa. Pahoitteluni.  Luin kyllä mutta liian ylimalkaisesti. :/

----------


## OJ

Taitaa olla brittein saarilta ja auton mallista päätellen vähän aikaisemmin

----------


## Googol

Kaiketi sama heppu, kuin jolla on hallussa vuoden ajon maailmanennätys: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_G...t_born_1912%29

(Ainoa britti, joka tuli tuolta ajalta mieleen.)

----------


## kuovipolku

!!! ja vielä!

http://www.tommygodwin.com/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england...shire-17730428
http://phased.co.uk/tommy-godwin-faq/

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Joo kyllä vuonna 1912 syntynyt Tommy Godwin on kyseessä (Briteillä siis toinenkin Tommy Godwin, ratapyöräilyn olympiamitalisti, syntynyt vuonna 1920).

Vapaa käännös toisaalta:

"Tommy Godwin: Rikkoi kalenterivuoden ennätyksen lokakuussa -39 ajaen 75.065 mailia. Jatkoi ajamista ottaen 100.000 mailin ennätyksen toukokuussa -40. Vietti muutaman viikon opetellen kävelemään uudestaan, lähtien sitten sotaan. Pyrkikää siihen, nynnyt."

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Googol

Vähän helpompi kysymys vaihteeksi: Mitä World Tour -tason kilpailua ei ole voittanut yksikään ranskalainen, espanjalainen tai slovakialainen ajaja?

----------


## Spök

Oliskohan E3 Harelbeke?????

----------


## Googol

Olisihan se.

----------


## Spök

Ok,kyllä googlesta on paljon apua!
Nytt tulee helppo!
Mikä on maailman vanhin pyörä brändi joka on vielä toiminnassa,ja mikä ProTour tason talli ajaa tän merkkisellä pyörällä ensi vuonna? Ja vielä grand tour voittojen määrä?

----------


## Domestique

Bianchi, Belkin, 17

----------


## Spök

> Bianchi, Belkin, 17



   Oikein!

----------


## Domestique

Kuka voitti binche-chimay-binchen välikirin 2013? Ja minkä palkinnon hän sai?

----------


## Domestique

> Oikein!



Kuka voitti binche-chimay-binchen välikirin v2013 ja mitä hän sai palkinnoksi?

----------


## juhoo

> Kuka voitti binche-chimay-binchen välikirin v2013 ja mitä hän sai palkinnoksi?



Ramon Sinkeldam voitti, ja sai palkinnoksi painonsa verran Chimay-olutta:
http://www.binche-tournai-binche.eu/...131007-bcb.pdf
Kyseinen herra painaa ilmeisesti 80 kiloa, sillä kaljaa tuli 80 litraa:
https://twitter.com/RSinkeldam/statu...25161287270400

Mistä syystä Ralph Dougherty hylättiin Birchfield 25 -kisassa vuonna 1944?

EDIT: Google pelastaa.

----------


## Googol

Ottaen huomioon, että omaa muistia lukuunottamatta Google on joka tapauksessa se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto, tuosta vinkistä ei kauheasti hyötyä ole. Mutta vastaus on kaiketi väärän väriset sukat.

----------


## juhoo

> Ottaen huomioon, että omaa muistia lukuunottamatta Google on joka tapauksessa se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto, tuosta vinkistä ei kauheasti hyötyä ole. Mutta vastaus on kaiketi väärän väriset sukat.



Oikein. Olisinhan tietysti voinut kertoa esimerkiksi voittajan nimen, tai vaikka maan kyseisen vuoden pääministerin nimen, mutta tuskin niistäkään paljoa apua kenellekään olisi ollut...

----------


## Googol

Tämän vuoden ProTeamit on taas laitettu järjestykseen, mutta millä perusteella?

Cannondale Pro Cycling
OmegaPharma - Quick Step Cycling Team
Team Argos - Shimano
Lotto - Belisol
Sky Procycling
Belkin Pro Cycling Team
FDJ.fr
BMC Racing Team
Movistar Team
Astana Pro Team
Katusha Team
Lampre - Merida
RadioShack - Leopard
Garmin - Sharp
Orica - GreenEDGE
Ag2r - La Mondiale
Euskaltel - Euskadi
Team Saxo - Tinkoff
Vacansoleil - DCM Pro Cycling Team

----------


## kuovipolku

Voitokkaita joukkueita kärjessä ja ei-niin-voitokkaita hännillä...


...mutta lista ei ole tiimin voittojen vaan tiimin kapteenin/kirimiehen/muuten vain voitokkaimman ajajan saavuttamien voittojen mukainen.

Kärjessä tietenkin Sagan (22), Cavendish (19), Kittel ja Greipel (16) - ja viimeisinä kahden voiton kuskit Riblon, Lobato, Breschel ja Westra.

----------


## Googol

> tiimin kapteenin/kirimiehen/muuten vain voitokkaimman ajajan saavuttamien voittojen mukainen.



Oikein.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mikä ympäriajo, mikä vuosi ja mikä etappi?

Kenelläkään ei ole yllään kokonaiskilpailun johtajan arvopaitaa, vaikka sen haltija onkin mukana kilpailussa.

----------


## vetooo

> Mikä ympäriajo, mikä vuosi ja mikä etappi?
> 
> Kenelläkään ei ole yllään kokonaiskilpailun johtajan arvopaitaa, vaikka sen haltija onkin mukana kilpailussa.



Kyseessä lienee vuoden 1971 Ranskan ympäriajo (en muista etapin järjestysnumeroa ulkoa). Keltapaitainen Luis Ocana kaatui eräässä alamäessä Pyreneillä ja manetti johtopaikan Eddy Merckxille. Kannibaali kieltäytyi pukemasta keltapaitaa ylleen seuraavana päivänä. Merkcx koki, että Ocana oli kokenut liian paljon epäonnea. Ocana oli yhä kisassa mukana. Tämä kuuluisa episodi tulee vastaan monessa lajin historiaa käsittelevässä kirjassa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Oikein, 15. etappi. Joop Zoetemelk ajoi samassa rytäkässä kaatuneen Ocañan päälle ja tämä loukkasi olkapäänsä. Merckx ajoi toisessa hallitsemassaan arvopaidassa eli silloin mukana olleen yhteiskilpailun ("combiné") johtajan valkoisessa paidassa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxveRj4j_Bc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLURDJ03-Z8

Seuraavan kysymyksen esittäjän paidan pukee ylleen vetooo!

----------


## Samuli

Tuleeko Vetooolta uutta kysymystä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Unohtaminen on inhimillistä. Odotellessa väliaikainen kysymys: kuinka pitkä oli ja milloin ajettiin Ranskan ympäriajon lyhin etappi joka ei ollut prologi eikä aika-ajo?

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuohon aikaan oli mukana vielä kahden etapin päiviä, mutta kyseessä ei ole sellainen. Maali oli, kuten saattaa arvata, nousun huipulla.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kenties Luchon – Superbagnères -71?

----------


## kuovipolku

Oikein! Sama 15. etappi kuin edellisessä kysymyksessä, 19,6 km, voittajana José Manuel Fuente.

Markku omistaa seuraavan "tourin"!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Noniin..lähdetään taas kauas historiaan. Hakemamme kestävyysurheilun gladiaattori, yksi suurista, sanoi (äidinkielellään jota en osaa ja siksi heikko käännös):

"Hyvä on jotain mitä teet, ei mistä puhut. Jotkut mitalit kiinnitetään sieluusi, eivät takkiisi"

Kuka on hän ja mihinkä tämä mahtaa liittyä?

 :Hymy:

----------


## Kurttu

Pitkän seuraamisen jälkeen koin tarpeen rekisteröityä ja osallistua keskusteluun. 

Sanat  kuuluvat Gino Bartalille, joka II-maailmansodan aikana oli mukana  pelastamassa juutalaisia vainoilta Italiassa. Bartali salakuljetti "treenilenkeillään" juutalaisten kuvia luostareihin, jotka tuottivat väärennettyjä henkilöpapereita. Noin tuhannen juutalaisen hengen arvellaan pelastuneen osaksi Bartalin ansiosta.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Pitkän seuraamisen jälkeen koin tarpeen rekisteröityä ja osallistua keskusteluun. 
> 
> Sanat  kuuluvat Gino Bartalille, joka II-maailmansodan aikana oli mukana  pelastamassa juutalaisia vainoilta Italiassa. Bartali salakuljetti "treenilenkeillään" juutalaisten kuvia luostareihin, jotka tuottivat väärennettyjä henkilöpapereita. Noin tuhannen juutalaisen hengen arvellaan pelastuneen osaksi Bartalin ansiosta.



Pitää paikkansa. Mielenkiintoinen urheilupersoona kerrassaan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gino_Bartali.

Kurttu, haluatko esittää uuden kysymyksen?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kurttu

Keneen pitkänlinjan vielä aktiiviseen ketjunpyörittäjään tuntomerkit sopivat:
- Ensimmäinen pyöräilymuistonsa on kaatuminen nelivuotiaana
- Ei voisi kuvitella mitä elämällään olisi tehnyt, jossei olisi päässyt ammattilaiseksi 18-vuotiaana, mutta on urallaan ollut tilanteessa jossa on tätä joutunut harkitsemaan
- Kertoo tavallisen pyöräilykansan tietävän hänestä kaiken, sillä hän on kirjoittanut kirjan

Kysymys on helppo, sillä foorumilla on tavallista korkeampi taso  :Vink: 

Edit. Lisätään vielä, että hän on voittanut maansa mestaruuden sekä aika-ajossa, että maantiellä

----------


## Kurttu

Päivä on kulunut, joten lisävihjeitä.

Pyöräilyjoukkueille on vaihtelevia tapoja valmistautua talven aikana seuraavaan kauteen. Kyseisen pyöräilijän joukkueessa vaihdettiin tutustumisleireillä rooleja; ajajat huolehtivat päivän ajan tiimin muista jäsenistä juomapulloista polkupyöriin. 




Kuvassa on joukkueen tuttu sporttipäällikkö, joka nautti uuden kauden aloittavasti leiristä täysillä.

Henkilökohtaisella tasolla haettu pyöräilijä on pukenut ylleen johtajan paidan jokaisessa suuressa ympäriajossa.
 Suosikkikilpailussaan Tour de Francessa hän on saanut ajaa kilpailun jokaisessa arvopaidassa vähintään kerran.

----------


## kuovipolku

Gallery: Garmin-Sharp Holds Mini-camp In Boulder | Cyclingnews.com 

Get To Know Team Garmin-Sharp Cyclist David Millar » Garmin Blog 

Giro 2011
Tour 2000 ja 2007
 Vuelta 2001

PS Kirja on "Racing Through the Dark" (ja sporttipäällikkö lienee Charlie Wegelius).

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Minä jo kerkesin ajatella sitä toista..Ørnen fra Herning, mutta eihän sillä tainnut Vueltasta napsahtaa mitään paitoja.

----------


## Kurttu

Kuovipolulla sattui silmään juuri samat artikkelit kuin allekirjoittaneella, joten seuraava kysymys hänelle!

----------


## kuovipolku

Koska David Millar on onnistuneesti pysynyt tutkani katveessa, jouduin käyttämään hakukonetta. Jatketaan GT- ja arvopaita-aiheeseen liittyen: etsittävä, jo uransa lopettanut pyöräilijä on voittanut sellaisen neljästi, mutta osuusvoittoja hänellä on yhteensä vain kaksi enemmän eli kuusi.

----------


## YGoo

> Koska David Millar on onnistuneesti pysynyt tutkani katveessa, jouduin käyttämään hakukonetta. Jatketaan GT- ja arvopaita-aiheeseen liittyen: etsittävä, jo uransa lopettanut pyöräilijä on voittanut sellaisen neljästi, mutta osuusvoittoja hänellä on yhteensä vain kaksi enemmän eli kuusi.



Sen verran mielenkiintoinen ketju, että pakko itsekkin osallistua: Mikäli ymmärsin kysymyksen oikein, vastaus on David Moncoutié. Voitti Vueltan mäkikirikilpailun neljästi putkeen vuosina 2008-2011 ja joka vuosi yhden etapin. Lisäksi kaksi etappivoittoa Tourilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vaikka en ymmärrä miten kysymyksen olisi voinut ymmärtää väärin, vastaus on oikea! 

Moncoutié ajoi koko kuusitoista kautta kestäneen ammattilaisuransa ajan Cofidisin väreissä. Menestysten vastapainona olivat ranskalaisten häneen kohdistuneet odotukset Tourin kokonaiskilpailussa ja loukkaantumiset jotka veivät häneltä kaudet 2006-2007. Ajaja joka ei pitänyt kylmästä, sateesta eikä ajamisesta pelotonin keskellä, joten TV-kuvissa hänet näki useimmin pääjoukon hännillä - tai hatkassa. Ajaja jonka ajotyylistä vuoristossa monet pitivät, mutta joka yhtä monien mielestä oli alisuorittaja tai kylmä laskelmoija.

YGoo jatkaa!

----------


## YGoo

Itselle Moncoutié jäänyt hyvin mieleen. Aloin seuraamaan pyöräilyä kunnolla vuoden 2010 Vueltasta, jossa siis voitti mäkipaidan kolmannen kerran...

Itsenäisyyspäivän kunniaksi kysymys Jussi Veikkasesta: 

Mikä on Veikkasen paras etappisijoitus GT:llä (sija, kisa ja etappi) ja mikä se olisi, jos edellä olelleet Doping-tuomion saaneet tiputettaisiin pois?

----------


## Herman

Käviskö tämä: Kuudes, Giro 2008, 11:s etappi ja pikaisen haun perusteella edelle ehtineistä ainoastaan Fortunato Baliani on kärynnyt? Eli viidenneksi olisi sijoittunut. Kysymyksen asettelussa puhuttiin tuomioista monikossa, siksi pieni epäilys jäi kalvamaan.

----------


## YGoo

Kuudes sija on Veikkasen paras sijoitus GT:llä. Sijoitus "olisi parempi" kuin viides, jos kärynneet pudotetaan.  Vinkkinä vuosi on sama, mutta kyseessä eri etappi..

----------


## Herman

Samaisen kisan kakkosetapilla Jussi oli seitsemäs ja viisi edelle ehtinyttä huijaria on sittemmin saatu kiinni. Tätä lienet hakenut.

----------


## YGoo

Jep, juuri tätä hain! Lähteenä käytetty Aja kovempaa! kirjaa. 

Herman jatkaa, uutta kysymystä kehiin!

----------


## Herman

Kiitos, kiitos; lukeminen kannattaa aina! Kokeillaanpa tällaista: mikä "yhdistää" Edoardo Bianchia ja Tolmino Giossia?

----------


## kuovipolku

Väri. Tai siis se että kummallakin on oma tunnistettava värinsä, celeste Bianchi ja blu Gios.

Giosin kulta-aika oli 70-luvulla jolloin Roger de Vlaeminck ajoi Brooklyn-tallin väreissä. Talli sai nimensä pääsponsorinsa, italialaisen purukumitehtailijan menestystuotteen mukaan; ajoasun väreihin löytyi tarinan mukaan inspiraatio "Easy Rider"-elokuvasta ja sinisen sävy valittiin siihen sopivaksi.

----------


## Herman

Juuri näin. Tällä kertaa ei tarvinnut mennä pintaa syvemmälle vastauksen etsimisessä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mitä yhteistä on Ranskan ympäriajon vuoden 1971 ja vuoden 1985 lopputuloksilla? (Eddy Merckx ja Bernard Hinault ovat kumpikin viisinkertaisia Tour-voittajia, mutta se ei ole tällä kertaa oikea vastaus.)

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## kuovipolku

Kuvassa vasemmalta Joop Zoetemelk (Mars-Flandria), Lucien van Impe (Sonolor-Lejeune) ja Eddy Merckx (Molteni) eli kokonaiskilpailun toinen, kolmas ja ensimmäinen.

Vuonna 1985 palkintopallille nousivat: 1. Bernard Hinault (La Vie Claire), 2. Greg LeMond (La Vie Claire), 3. Stephen Roche (La Redoute).


Kysymys uudelleen ja paremmin muotoiltuna: mitä yhteistä on näiden vuosien kärkikolmikoilla?

----------


## Rommeli

Voisiko olla niin yksinkertainen, että molempien kisojen kärkikolmikkojen miehet ovat voittaneet Tourin?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyllä vain. Tarkasti ottaen vielä siten että voittajan lisäksi podiumilla seisoi kaksi *tulevaa* voittajaa. Voittajan lisäksi entinen ja tuleva voittaja tai kaksi entistä voittajaa löytyy vuosina 1975, 1984 ja 1989 - unohtamatta vuotta 2009. (Vanhemmalta ajalta myös vuonna 1928 ja 1910, vastaavasti.)

Rommeli selätti tilastonörttikysymyksen, nousee podiumille ja esittää seuraavan kysymyksen!

----------


## Rommeli

> Rommeli selätti tilastonörttikysymyksen, nousee podiumille ja esittää seuraavan kysymyksen!



Oikeastaan olen täysi amatööri tässä seurassa, enkä ihan heti ainakaan keksi mitään edes etäisesti soveliasta kysymystä.

Haluaisiko joku muu esittää?

----------


## kuovipolku

En minäkään ole kuin korkeintaan "stagiaire" jolle ei ensimmäisenä olla tarjoamassa sopimusta. Ymmärrän niitä joiden mielestä visan "palkinto" on pikemmin rangaistus, mutta haluaisin korostaa ettei kannata tehdä uuden kysymyksen keksimisestä liian suurta taakkaa tai nostaa rimaa tarpeettoman korkealle. Huonoja kysymyksiä ei ole (tai jos on, seuraava on taatusti parempi),  mikä tahansa kysymys on parempi kuin ei mikään, "liian helppo" kysymys  antaa mahdollisuuden muillekin kuin tositietäjille ja ahkerille  googlaajille jne. Pääasia on että hyrrä pyörii - ja sehän pyörii parhaiten kun vetovuorot pidetään lyhyinä ja vaihdot sujuvina!

----------


## kuovipolku

Andy Schleck, Abraham Olano, Claudio Chiappucci, Eric Breukink, Tommy Prim, Giovanni Battaglin - kuka ei kuulu joukkoon (ja miksi ei)?

----------


## Yuggas

> Andy Schleck, Abraham Olano, Claudio Chiappucci, Eric Breukink, Tommy Prim, Giovanni Battaglin - kuka ei kuulu joukkoon (ja miksi ei)?



Olisko niin, ettei Tommy Prim kuulu joukoon, koska hänellä ei ole etappivoittoa Tourilta?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastaus on oikea ja hyväksytään (vaikka se ei käynyt mielessänikään; säästetään "oikeampi" toiseen kertaan).

Vetovuoroon siirtyy Yuggas!

----------


## Yuggas

> Vastaus on oikea ja hyväksytään (vaikka se ei käynyt mielessänikään; säästetään "oikeampi" toiseen kertaan).
> 
> Vetovuoroon siirtyy Yuggas!




Höh, ei näin saa tehdä kuovipolku. Hyväksyä nyt väärä vastaus. Kävikin mielessä, että oli liian ilmiselvä. Toivottavasti alkuperäistä vastausta ei tarvitse odotella hamaan tulevaisuuteen saakka.  :Hymy: 

No, heitetään oma nopea näin ruokatunnin päätteeksi; kuka seuraavista herroista - José Rujano, Stefano Garzelli, Joaquim Rodriguez ja Juan Manuel Gárate - ei kuulu joukkoon?

Jos ketjun säännöt eivät kiellä tällaista lisäehtoa, niin vastaukseksi hyväksytään nyt vain kysymyksen laatijan mielessä ollut perustelu+oikea vaihtoehto. Tämä siksi, etten viitsi/ehdi alkaa tarkastamaan kaikkia ehdotettuja vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lisäehto houkuttelee tarjoamaan heti ensimmäisen aavistuksen mukaista vastausta: kaikki ovat kovia mäkimiehiä, mutta vain Rujano, Garzelli Gárate ovat voittaneet Giron sinisen paidan (eli mäkikilpailun) ja Rodríguez "ainoastaan" punaisen (eli pistekilpailun).

PS Jos vastaus on haluttu, seuraava kysymys löytyy ylempää...

----------


## Velluz

> Vastaus on oikea ja hyväksytään (vaikka se ei käynyt mielessänikään; säästetään "oikeampi" toiseen kertaan).



Tiedetään, tiedetään, tiedetään  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Yuggas

> Lisäehto houkuttelee tarjoamaan heti ensimmäisen aavistuksen mukaista vastausta: kaikki ovat kovia mäkimiehiä, mutta vain Rujano, Garzelli Gárate ovat voittaneet Giron sinisen paidan (eli mäkikilpailun) ja Rodríguez "ainoastaan" punaisen (eli pistekilpailun).
> 
> PS Jos vastaus on haluttu, seuraava kysymys löytyy ylempää...



Vastaus ei ollut aivan haluttu vaikkakin ollaan oikeassa henkilössä ja oikeassa kilpailussa, mutta perustelu väärin.

Tämä on kyllä varsin ongelmallista tällaisissa "kuka ei kuulu joukkoon" -kysymyksissä, jos ei tunne ajajien saavutuksia läpikotaisin kun yhtymäkohtia voi olla useita. Onko tuo lisäehto sitten oikein vastaajien kannaltakaan kun ei voi tietää kuinka kieroutuneita kysymyksiä laatija haluaa esittää. Tämä tosin ei ole sellainen, joten katsotaan nyt vielä muutama arvaus.

----------


## kuovipolku

Haa! Kysymys olikin kierompi! Kolme ensimmäistä ovat vieneet nimiinsä Cima Coppin, Purito ei.

----------


## Yuggas

> Haa! Kysymys olikin kierompi! Kolme ensimmäistä ovat vieneet nimiinsä Cima Coppin, Purito ei.



Kyllä, tätä hain. Kuovipolku vetovuoroon ja Velluz ilmeisesti ehtiessään vastaamaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymyshän kuului: "Andy Schleck, Abraham Olano, Claudio Chiappucci, Eric Breukink, Tommy  Prim, Giovanni Battaglin - kuka ei kuulu joukkoon (ja miksi ei)?"

Oikea vastaus liittyy menestykseen tietyssä kilpailussa. Kysymyksen asettelussa on myös pieni "twist"...

----------


## vetooo

> Kysymyshän kuului: "Andy Schleck, Abraham Olano, Claudio Chiappucci, Eric Breukink, Tommy  Prim, Giovanni Battaglin - kuka ei kuulu joukkoon (ja miksi ei)?"
> 
> Oikea vastaus liittyy menestykseen tietyssä kilpailussa. Kysymyksen asettelussa on myös pieni "twist"...



Erik Breukink. Hän on ainoa yo. listalta, jolla on ollut UCI:n virallisen luokituksen saanut nimikkokilpailu.

----------


## kuovipolku

Täysin suvereeni vastaus (joka tosin ylitti kirkkaasti kysyjän tietämyspiirin)! GP Erik Breukink ajettiin vuosina 2002-2003, voittajina Fabian Cancellara ja Erik Dekker, muttei saanut jatkoa talousvaikeuksien vuoksi. (Hänen mukaansa on nimetty myös moottorijuna, joka jouduttiin poistamaan liikenteestä vuonna 2001 tasoristeysonnettomuuden jälkeen.)

Vetooo jatkaa (ja mulla on yhä valmis kysymys reservissä)!

----------


## kuovipolku

Vetooon miettiessä yhä kysymystään voidaan yrittää kolmatta oikeaa vastausta kysymykseen: "Andy Schleck, Abraham Olano, Claudio Chiappucci, Eric Breukink, Tommy   Prim, Giovanni Battaglin - kuka ei kuulu joukkoon (ja miksi ei)?"

Vihjeinä mainittakoon että joukkoon kuulumaton ei ole Prim eikä Breukink. Kysymyksen "juju" on se että sillä joka *ei* kuulu joukkoon *on se mitä muilla ei (aivan) ole.

----------


## Velluz

> Vetooon miettiessä yhä kysymystään voidaan yrittää kolmatta oikeaa vastausta kysymykseen: "Andy Schleck, Abraham Olano, Claudio Chiappucci, Eric Breukink, Tommy   Prim, Giovanni Battaglin - kuka ei kuulu joukkoon (ja miksi ei)?"
> 
> Vihjeinä mainittakoon että joukkoon kuulumaton ei ole Prim eikä Breukink. Kysymyksen "juju" on se että sillä joka *ei* kuulu joukkoon *on se mitä muilla ei (aivan) ole.



Vastataan nyt sitten myös vetooon miettiessä seuraavaa kysymystä. Battaglin on voittanut Giron, muut ovat olleet "vain" kakkosia korkeimmillaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Assolutamente sì! Tommy Prim oli kakkonen vuosina 1981 ja 1982 (voittajina Giovanni Battaglin ja Bernard Hinault), Erik Breukink vuonna 1988 (voittajana Andrew Hampsten), Claudio Chiappucci vuosina 1991 ja 1992 (voittajina Franco Chioccioli ja Miguel Induráin), Abraham Olano vuonna 2001 (voittajana Gilberto Simoni) ja Andy Schleck vuonna 2007 (voittajana Danilo de Luca).

Velluz jatkaa!

----------


## Velluz

JAtketaan helpohkolla kysymyksellä johon voi toki valitettavasti olla montakin vaihtoehtoa jälleen, mutta ensimmäinen oikein mennyt hyväksyttäneen. Mikä yksi asia yhdistää ja mikä yksi asia erottaa Tony Romingerin ja Roberto Herasin? (Kansalaisuutta, pituutta tai muita fyysisiä mittoja ei nyt haeta. Lasketaan ne nyt ainakin pois "oikeasta" vastauksesta.)

----------


## kuovipolku

Yhdistävä tekijä on varmempi: kolme Vueltan voittoa. Erottavaksi tekijäksi valitsen sen että Romingerin voitot tulivat perättäisinä vuosina 1992-94, mutta Herasin voittojen väliin jäivät vuodet 2001-02 (sijoituksina neljäs ja toinen).

----------


## Velluz

> Yhdistävä tekijä on varmempi: kolme Vueltan voittoa. Erottavaksi tekijäksi valitsen sen että Romingerin voitot tulivat perättäisinä vuosina 1992-94, mutta Herasin voittojen väliin jäivät vuodet 2001-02 (sijoituksina neljäs ja toinen).



Kuten sanottua, niin monta oikeaa vastausta oli ja tämä oli yksi niistä (ei se, joka ensimmäisenä mielessäni oli, mutta oikea kumminkin). kuovipolku jatkakoon.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kakkosvaihtoehto olisi tietenkin ollut se että Herasilla on neljäskin, tosin positiivisen EPO-testin takia menetetty voitto.

Vetooon tuumaustauon päättymistä odotellessa uusi kysymys. Seuraavia ajajia yhdistää jokin tekijä, mikä? Mauro Gianetti, Philippe Gilbert, Thomas Lövkvist, Davide Rebellin, Bradley Wiggins?

----------


## vetooo

Millä etapilla on "saavutettu" alhaisin keskinopeus suurissa ympäriajoissa 1990-2013 välisenä aikana? Mukaan ei huomioida ylämäkiaika-ajoja, peruuntuneita etappeja ja kuolemantapausten jälkeisiä osuuksia (ajettu hitaasti).

----------


## kuovipolku

Mulla on lyhyt ja valikoiva muisti: vuoden 2011 Giron 15. etapilla Mikel Nieve saavutti Stefano Garzellin (joka oli vienyt nimiinsä Cima Coppin ja kerännyt mäkipisteet jotka riittivät vihreän paidan voittoon) vajaa kuusi kilometriä ennen maalia ja toi Euskaltel - Euskadille toisen perättäisen etappivoiton. Etappi, Conegliano - Gardeccia-Val di Fassa, oli pituudeltaan 229 km, sää oli kylmä ja sateinen ja menossa oli kolmas perättäinen vuoristoetappi. Voittajan aika oli 7.24.17 ja osuuden keskinopeus noin 30,7 km/h.

----------


## kuovipolku

On mahdollista, jopa todennäköistä, että ylläoleva vastaus ei ole oikea, mutta koska se on tähänastista melko varmasti paras arvaus, tekohengitetään ketjua "paralleelikysymyksellä" jonka ehdinkin jo esittää:

"Seuraavia ajajia yhdistää jokin tekijä, mikä? Mauro Gianetti, Philippe  Gilbert, Thomas Lövkvist, Davide Rebellin, Bradley Wiggins?"

Lisätään joukon jatkoksi kysymystä helpottamaan tai vaikeuttamaan vielä Sébastien Chavanel!

----------


## Matti S.

Rohkeasti. Arvaan että FJD

----------


## kuovipolku

_C'est la réponse correcte_. La Française des Jeux, FDJ tai joku muu on ollut tallin nimenä, mutta kaikki ovat jossain vaiheessa uraansa ajaneet tiimin väreissä. Gianetti 1997-1998, Lövkvist 2004-2007, Gilbert 2003-2008, Rebellin 1997, Wiggins 2002-2003 ja Chavanel 2007-2010 (ja taas ensi vuonna).

Matti S. tarttuu sarviin!

----------


## Matti S.

Ööö äää ööö...

Tunnustan samalla että ilman lisävinkkiä en olisi tuota edellistäKÄÄN tiennyt. Kovin olen noita muitakin yritellyt mutta liian haastavia ovat olleet.

Mennäänpäs välillä kotimaisella.

Kolme kysymystä, mielestäni liittyvät oleellisesti toisiinsa.
1. Kuka 2. Milloin? Ensimmäinen suomalainen perinteisen 3. pyöräilylajin maailmanennätyksen haltija?
(selvennyksenä että 3. kysymys on kohdistettu lajiin.)

edit. Jos olen yhtään ketjun ideaa ymmärtänyt oikein niin vastaus tulee tietää tai se on löydettävissä netistä? Tässäkin tapauksessa netti antaa vastauksen. Mutta ei olle helppo rasti?

22.02 Vuorokausi alkaa olla täysi, joten alussa mainittujen sääntöjen mukaan helpotetaan, mutta vain vähän. Kaverin etunimi on Lars ja aikaa *kilometrin* riuhtaisuun kului huikeat 1min 21,1sek. Edellinen ennätyksen haltija oli saksalainen Haase, aika 1min 22,2sek. Nyt ei puutu enää kuin *sukunimi* ja *vuosi*.

Ajasta voinee jo vetää johtopäätöksiä ettei kyseessä olen ainakaan kaikkein tuorein vuosisata...

----------


## vetooo

> Mulla on lyhyt ja valikoiva muisti: vuoden 2011 Giron 15. etapilla Mikel Nieve saavutti Stefano Garzellin (joka oli vienyt nimiinsä Cima Coppin ja kerännyt mäkipisteet jotka riittivät vihreän paidan voittoon) vajaa kuusi kilometriä ennen maalia ja toi Euskaltel - Euskadille toisen perättäisen etappivoiton. Etappi, Conegliano - Gardeccia-Val di Fassa, oli pituudeltaan 229 km, sää oli kylmä ja sateinen ja menossa oli kolmas perättäinen vuoristoetappi. Voittajan aika oli 7.24.17 ja osuuden keskinopeus noin 30,7 km/h.



Näin on. Oikea vastaus.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ennen vihjeitä arvaukseni olisi ollut Tea Vikstedt-Nyman, 1988 ja ratapyöräily, tarkemmin sanoen 10 km - mutta oikea vastaus taitaakin olla ajalta jolloin puhuttiin rekordeista ja liiton nimikin oli Suomen Syklistiliitto. 

Kaikkia tietolähteitä voi käyttää (jos vain osaa); mulla ei ole tarvittavia teoksia hyllyssä, mutta tuon ajan pyöräilijöitä löytyy muutaman nimen verran netistäkin. Veikkaan: Lars Wiik, 1904.

----------


## Matti S.

> Ennen vihjeitä arvaukseni olisi ollut Tea Vikstedt-Nyman, 1988 ja ratapyöräily, tarkemmin sanoen 10 km - mutta oikea vastaus taitaakin olla ajalta jolloin puhuttiin rekordeista ja liiton nimikin oli Suomen Syklistiliitto.
> 
> Kaikkia tietolähteitä voi käyttää (jos vain osaa); mulla ei ole tarvittavia teoksia hyllyssä, mutta tuon ajan pyöräilijöitä löytyy muutaman nimen verran netistäkin. Veikkaan: Lars Wiik, 1904.



Uskomatonta...

Oheisen linkin ,s.19 mukaan vuosiluku meni hieman pieleen men det gör ingenting. Sattuneesta syystä en pysty vahvistamaan onko edes antamani linkin vuosiluku oikein...

kuovipolku, ole hyvä!

----------


## kuovipolku

Kansalliskirjaston Doria-palvelusta löytää muutakin mielenkiintoista esim hakusanalla "pyöräily". Digitisoiduista sanoma- ja aikakauslehdistä sekä pienpainatteista löytyy myös kaikennäköistä hauskaa. 

Viipurilaisista lehdistä löytyi mainitulta vuodelta uutisia kahdesta polkupyöräkilpailuista joissa helsinkiläinen konttoristi Lars Wiik keräsi kaikki mahdolliset palkinnot ja teki liudan uusia suomalaisia rekordeja eri matkoilla.  Heinäkuussa hän voitti Oulunkylän radalla kaikki ajetut matkat, 1 km, 5 km ja 10 km, uusilla ennätysajoilla.  Hänelle huudettiin yhdeksänkertainen fanfaari ja hän sai Suomen mestariusajajan arvonimen ja komean kultaisen rekordimitalin.  Syyskuussa hänen kerrotaan olleen yhtä ylivoimainen Eläintarhan radalla ajetuissa kilpailuissa. Hänen voittamansa matkat olivat: 1 englantilainen peninkulma, puolilentävä lähtö; 2 kilometriä, seisova lähtö; 15 km, seisova lähtö ja "paseeraus", 1½ km, etuantikipailu, seisova lähtö.  Helsingfors Velocipedklubbia edustaneen Wiikin aika 1 km:lla em. kilpailussa oli kuitenkin 1, 26 2/5.   Ei ole poissuljettua että hän todella teki myöhemmin uuden rekordin ja että hän teki sen nimenomaan Viipurissa, mutta on varsin epätodennäköistä että se tapahtui v. 1897.

Uusi kysymys joutuu odottamaan inspiraation hetkeä, joten nopeimmalla valmiin kysymyksen omaavalla on nyt etsikkoaikansa!

----------


## Matti S.

^ Kisakuski vuodelta 1897

edit. Onneksi ei huomenna tarvi mennä töihin, tämä Doria vie varmaan aamuun asti...
1897


Kiitos mahdollisuudesta, arvelen että tämä on niitä ainoita tapoja jolla pääsen kysymään  :Hymy: 

Maailmanmestari, pohjoismaitten mestari ynnä olympiavoittaja. Ken on hän?

----------


## kuovipolku

Wiipurin Sanomat kertoo Wiipurin Polkupyöräklubin 10-vuotisista juhlista jotka alkoivat kilpailuilla n.s. Haminan tiellä. 1 km:n matkan voitti L. Wiik Helsingistä ajalla 1 m 21⅕ s. Suomen Urheilulehden mukaan 1905 voimassaoleva Suomen rekordi maantiellä on 1, 21.  Mainintaan maailmanrekordin syntymisestä en ole vielä törmännyt; urheiluhistoriankirjoituksen vahvinta alaa on harvemmin ollut lähdekritiikki, mutta ei nyt vielä tuomita tätäkin pelkäksi myytiksi.

Kysymykseen: ratapyöräilyn puolella ainakin tanskalaiset Willy Falck Hansen ja Niels Fredborg, maantiepyöräilyssä tanskalainen Henry Hansen ja ruotsalainen Bernt Johansson.

----------


## Matti S.

> Wiipurin Sanomat kertoo Wiipurin Polkupyöräklubin 10-vuotisista juhlista jotka alkoivat kilpailuilla n.s. Haminan tiellä. 1 km:n matkan voitti L. Wiik Helsingistä ajalla 1 m 21⅕ s. Suomen Urheilulehden mukaan 1905 voimassaoleva Suomen rekordi maantiellä on 1, 21.  Mainintaan maailmanrekordin syntymisestä en ole vielä törmännyt; urheiluhistoriankirjoituksen vahvinta alaa on harvemmin ollut lähdekritiikki, mutta ei nyt vielä tuomita tätäkin pelkäksi myytiksi.
> 
> Kysymykseen: ratapyöräilyn puolella ainakin tanskalaiset Willy Falck Hansen ja Niels Fredborg, maantiepyöräilyssä tanskalainen Henry Hansen ja ruotsalainen Bernt Johansson.



Miten se Kivikoski aikoinaan sanoikaan? "Kyllä tietää".

Yksikin olisi riittänyt, Hansen oli minulla ensimmäisenä listalla, Johansson toisena ja noita ratapyöräilijöitä en hoksinut katsoa ollenkaan. Noloa.

Wiikin maailmanrekordista oli maininta ensimmäisessä linkissä mutta kun "tieto" pitäisi olla aina tarkistettavissa kahdesta toisistaan riippumattomasta lähteestä...

Joko ois kuovipolku Joulupähkinä purtavaksi? Vaikea kuin entisen hesarin koko sivun jouluristikko?

(Pohdinnan oheen suosittelen Lidln deluxe wasabi-manteleita makusteltavaksi. Kyllä potkii.)

----------


## kuovipolku

Joulusiivoukselta ja kinkunpaistolta ei ole oikein ehtinyt tuumata parempaakaan, joten otetaan tällainen "Mikä yhdistää?" -kysymys: Sandy Casar, Jürgen Roelandts, Samuel Sánchez?

----------


## tapna

Kaikki ovat ihmisiä ja ammattilaispyöräiljöitä. Jokainen heistä on urallaan joskus voittanut jotain eikä keneltäkään ole vielä kaavittu positiivista d-testitulosta, kuten ei Bjarne Riisiltäkään aikanaan. Haettu vastaus lienee kuienkin se, että jokainen kolmikosta on edustanut ammattilaisurallaan vain yhtä tallia. Olipa vastaus oikea tai ei, mainittu Bjarne on sopiva aasinsilta seuraavaan kysymykseen.

Kenen entisen ajajan hematokriitin väitetään vaihdelleen puolen vuoden aikana välillä 32,8-60? (Vastaus ei ole Bjarne Riis)

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys vie meidät EPO:n kulta-aikaan 90-luvun puolivälin tienoille ja legendaariseen Gewiss-Ballan -talliin. Ajaja oli Latviassa syntynyt venäläisliettualainen, Neuvostoliittoa, Latviaa ja Venäjää edustanut, nykyisin Italiassa asuva Latvian kansalainen Pjotr Urgjumov:




Joulupäivän kysymyksen aikahaarukka ulottuu 1980-luvulta 2000-luvulle. Laurent Fignon, Stéphane Heulot ja Thomas Voeckler ovat kolme ranskalaista ajajaa, joita yhdistää eräs saavutus tai kunnia, mikä?

----------


## Matti S.

OT. Pakko kysyä kun pyöräilyhifismin alkulähteillä ollaan: liittyykö nuo Pjotrn kuvan karljohanit jotenkin aiheeseen?

----------


## kuovipolku

Tjaa, herkkutattien voisi tulkita symbolisoivan korkean hematokriitin antamaa mäkivoimaa - ja yhdistäväthän ne jollain tapaa venäläiset ja italialaiset (ja miksei myös ranskalaiset).

Päivän kysymystä voisi tarkentaa toteamalla että (toisin kuin yllä) mainitulta ajanjaksolta ei löydy muita samaan pystyneitä ajajia.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kaikki kolme ajajaa ovat ranskalaisia ja saavutuskin hyvin ranskalainen.

----------


## tapna

Kaikilla on TdF-etappivoitto sikäläisenä Isäm MaaM päivänä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Voitto Pastillipäivänä on tietenkin hieno hetki ranskalaisen kilpapyöräilijän uralla, mutta vaikka Fignonilla on yhdeksän ja Voecklerilla neljä etappivoittoa, ainuttakaan niistä ei ole ajettu heinäkuun neljäntenätoista. 

 Kysyttyä saavutusta voidaan pitää ja on pidetty etappivoittoa suurempana kunniana. Kuka tahansa ranskalaisista ajajista voi (periaatteessa) voittaa etapin, mutta kysytty saavutus on mahdollinen vain yhdelle ajajalle saman ympäriajon aikana.

----------


## tapna

Kaikki ovat olleet keltaisessa paidassa hallitsevina maansa mestareina?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kaikki ovat tosiaan saaneet kunnian nousta palkintolavalle trikoloripaidassa ja vaihtaa se keltaiseen paitaan. Laurent Fignon vuonna 1984 (jolloin hän voitti myös neljä etappia ja kokonaiskilpailun), Stéphane Heulot vuonna 1996 ja Thomas Voeckler vuonna 2004 (jolloin hän vastoin odotuksia pystyi puolustamaan paitaa kunnes Lance Armstron vei sen).

Tapna jatkakoon!

----------


## tapna

Laitetaanpa oikein pohjustusten kanssa kysymys, joka on todennäköisesti kinkkinen kompa tai sitten todella helppo.

Vuoden 1997 Tourin Courchevelin huipulle päättynyttä 14. etappia pidetään yhtenä kaikkien aikojen ekstraterrestriaalisimmista suorituksista. Festina löi heti ensimmäisessä nousussa Col du Glandonilla kaikki yhdeksän ajajaa keulille pommittamaan täysiä. Mukana junassa oli Joona Laukka. Kahden vuoren ajan kestäneen jyskytyksen jälkeen peloton hajosi kappaleiksi. Richard Virenque pääsi muilta karkuun Col de Madeleinella ja ajoi etappivoittoon, vaikka erään legendaarisen lääkärin mielestä varmasti liian lihavassa kunnossa ollut Jan Ullrich saikin ajettua M. Pois:n kiinni.

Kolme vuotta myöhemmin, eli vuonna 2000, Courchevelin huippu oli jälleen yhden etapin maali. Tällä kertaa etappi oli järjestyksessään 15. Tuolloin voittoon kaasutteli totta kai Marco Pantani. Pantanin hyökkäyksiin kyrpiintynyt yksipallinen teksasilainen keskittyi koko nousun ajan suostuttelemaan Kelmessä ajanutta Roberto Herasia liitymään US Postaliin. Kysymys liittyykin Herasin entiseen joukkueeseen, eli Kelmeen. Mitä erikoista liittyy vuoden 2000 TdF:n 15. etapilla ensimmäisenä maaliviivan ylittäneeseen Kelme-paitaiseen ajajaan?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys on hyvä, vaikkakin yksityiskohdiltaan ilmeisesti väärä. Kompa ei piilekään (kuten ensin arvelin) siinä että Santiago Botero ajoi pallopaidassa, sillä hän oli vasta toinen Kelmen ajaja maalissa. Oikean vastauksen jälijille pääsee kun rupeaa seuraamaan tapahtumia noin 54 minuutin kohdalta:





(Tähän väliin voisi laittaa sellaisen uutisryhmäajan
 "spoiler alertin...)

/
/
/
/
/
/



Ensimmäisenä maaliviivan ylittänyt Kelme-paitainen ajaja on sittenkin Roberto Heras. Turvamiehet pysäyttävät Marco Pantanin kantaan viimeisellä kilometrillä iskeytyneen Kelme-paitaisen pyöräilijän moottoripyörän avulla. "Giraldilloiksi" kutsuttuja mielenosoittajia on kaikkiaan kolme, joista keltaiseen paitaan sonnustautunut onnistuu ylittämään maaliviivan Virenquen ja Belokin ryhmässä. Kyseessä olivat ETA:n kannattajat jotka kampanjoivat saadakseen baskilaiset "poliittiset vangit" siirretyiksi Baskimaahan.

----------


## tapna

Aijai, nyt kävi paha moka.

----------


## kuovipolku

Moka ja moka, mitätön virhe muistinvaraisessa pikkuseikassa. Itsehän en tuolloin edes seurannut etappia livenä tai lajia muutenkaan aktiivisesti ja esimerkiksi joku amerikkalainen ei kiinnostanut yhtään, mutta Marco Pantanin nimi ja hahmo tulivat silti tutuiksi.

Vai Marco!

Jatkoksi sopiikin ainoastaan Pantani-aiheinen kysymys. Millä Tourin etapilla hän pysähtyi pukemaan sadetakin ylleen?

----------


## tapna

1998 Grenoble-Les Deux Alpes, 15. etappi

Hyytävän sateinen etappi, jossa Pantani hyökkäsi Galibierillä, ajoi alkuperäisen irtioton kiinni, meni ohi ja pysähtyi laskun alkupuolella pukemaan. Tuo isku oli kokonaiskilpailulle hyvin ratkaiseva, sillä sadetta yli kaiken inhonnut Jan Ullrich katkesi ja hävisi Pantanille yhdeksän minuuttia. Täytyy muistaa myös se, että Pantani oli vuoriston lisäksi epänormaalin kovassa vedossa myös aika-ajoissa. Kahdessa aika-ajossa ja prologissa tappiota Der Kaiserille tuli yhteensä ainoastaan kuusi ja puoli minuuttia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPGWF2gHCSY

----------


## tapna

Paris-Roubaix 2006: Fabian Cancellara kaasuttelee uransa ensimmäiseen monumenttiin. Kolmen hengen takaa-ajoryhmä, johon kuuluivat Leif Hoste, Peter van Petegem ja Vladimir Gusev, saapui perille puolisentoista minuuttia myöhemmin. Kolmikko kuitenkin hylättiin ja Spartacuksen seuraksi kolmen joukkoon nostettiin Tom Boonen ja Alessandro Ballan. Miksi sijoille 2-4 ajaneet Hoste, van Petegem ja Gusev hylättiin?

----------


## YGoo

> Paris-Roubaix 2006: Fabian Cancellara kaasuttelee uransa ensimmäiseen monumenttiin. Kolmen hengen takaa-ajoryhmä, johon kuuluivat Leif Hoste, Peter van Petegem ja Vladimir Gusev, saapui perille puolisentoista minuuttia myöhemmin. Kolmikko kuitenkin hylättiin ja Spartacuksen seuraksi kolmen joukkoon nostettiin Tom Boonen ja Alessandro Ballan. Miksi sijoille 2-4 ajaneet Hoste, van Petegem ja Gusev hylättiin?



Kolmikko ylitti junan tasoristeyksen kiertämällä laskeutuneet puomit. samalla juna oli lähestymässä risteystä. Ilmeisesti teko katsottiin liian vaaralliseksi, tai ainakin sääntöjäen vastaiseksi ja tästä seurasi hylkäys.

Leif Hoste kommentoi asiaa seuraavalla tavalla: "I  know the rules, yes, but I don't understand why nobody stopped us, and  why nothing was said to us in the 10km that followed. All that just to  be told two minutes before going to the podium that we had been  disqualified. Cancellara deserved his victory but for me, I will always  be in second place even though I have been disqualified."

----------


## YGoo

Ja koska kuvittelen olevani oikeassa, laitan uuden kysymyksen tulille. Jatketaan Paris - Roubaix teemalla:

Kysytään asiaa tai esinettä: 13 podiumia 6 vuoden aikana Paris - Roubaix:ssa. Vinkkinä, ajankohta viime vuosisadan loppu ja tämän vuosisadan alku..

----------


## kuovipolku

13/18? Ambrosio Nemesis -kehät?

----------


## YGoo

> 13/18? Ambrosio Nemesis -kehät?



Vaikka vastaus on loistava, ei se ole oikein tai ainakaan hakemani vastaus. 

Pakko oli koittaa googlata, montako podium sijoitusta ko. kehillä on ajettu. Ainakaan nopeasti ei vastastausta löytynyt, mutta epäilen, että jopa enemmän kuin pyydetty 13 kertaa kuuden vuoden aikana.

----------


## tapna

Olisikohan EPO?

----------


## kuovipolku

1995: 1 ja 3.
1996: 1, 2 ja 3.
1997: 3.
1998: 1, 2 ja 3.
1999: 1, 2 ja 3.
2000: 1.

Kysytty asia tai esine on Mapei-tallin paita.

----------


## YGoo

Mapei-talliinhan tämä vahvasti liittyy. Pakkohan tuo vastaus on hyväksyä!

Kysytty asia kuitenkin oli Colnagon C40 pyörä, jota Mapein ajajat käyttivät kilpailussa ko. vuosina. Kyseinen pyörämalli liittyy merkittävästi hiilikuituisten pyörien valloitukseen Pelotonissa. Vuonna 1994 kilpailu voitettiin teräspyörällä, jossa etuhaarukkana oli RockShoxin joustokeula. Samana vuonna Mapeissa ainakin Johan Museeuw käytti kisaa varten rakennettua Bianchin "täysjoustopyörää".

----------


## kuovipolku

Lähemmin tarkasteltuna vastaukseni oli väärä - mutta olkoon - sillä Johan Museeuw ajoi vuonna 1997 sateenkaaripaidassa ja Tom Steels vuonna 1999 Belgian mestarina.

No, pysytään mukulakivillä: jos katsotaan Paris-Roubaix'ta yllämainitusta vuodesta 1995 viime vuoteen, erottuu kolme vuotta, 2004, 2007 ja 2010. Näitä kolmea kilpailua yhdistää tekijä joka erottaa ne kaikista muista - mikä?

----------


## tapna

Bjarnen possen ajaja oli noina vuosina pallilla, mutta tuota tuskin haettiin, koska onhan heitä vilissyt siellä muinakin vuosina. Voisikohan oikea vastaus olla se, että vuosina 2004, 2007 ja 2010 yksikään belgialainen ei ollut kolmen parhaan joukossa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Oikein tiedetty (vaikka kysymys olikin taas tilastonörtteilyn alalta)!  Vuosien jolloin podiumilla ei ole ollut ainuttakaan belgialaista voidaan sanoa olevan sangen harvinaisia.

Tapnan kysymys!

----------


## tapna

Siirrytään mukulakiviltä etelämmäs ja aiempaan kevääseen. Gewiss-Ballan-joukkue hallitsi klassikkokevättä 1994. Giorgio Furlan, Evgeni Berzin ja Moreno Argentin napsivat kukin vuorollaan ylivoimaisia voittoja. Tuon vuoden Milano-San Remossa Giorgio Furlan vei nimiinsä kilpailun voiton lisäksi myös Poggion, eli Primaveran viimeisen 3,7 kilometrin ja keskijyrkkyydeltään 3,9 prosentin nousun, ennätyksen epäviralliseen aikaan 6:01. Tuo aika ei kuitenkaan ole enää ennätys, sillä kolmena vuotena yhteensä kuusi ajajaa on ollut Poggiolla Furlania vikkelämpiä. Kenellä kahdella ajajalla on tällä hetkellä hallussaan Poggion nousuennätys ja minä vuonna tuo on ajettu?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastausta tuskin kannattaa hakea muilta kuin 90-luvun hurjimmilta EPO-vuosilta. Mutta ainakaan minulta se ei onnistu sen tarkemmin ilman hakukoneen apua.

http://climbing-records.blogspot.fi/...endary_13.html
http://climbing-records.blogspot.fi/...-trembled.html


Ennätyksen jakavat Maurizio Fondriest ja Laurent Jalabert vuoden 1995 ajallaan.


PS Siitä miten nousuaika pitäisi laskea on ilmeisesti erimielisyyttä sillä esim täällä tiedetään Fondiestin/Jalabertin ajaksi annetun myös 5.46 ja Forlanin ajaksi 5.41.

----------


## tapna

Jajaa ja Fondriestia nimenomaan haettiin ja käytin lähteenä juuri ensin mainittua Climbing Records -blogia, jossa huvitti erityisesti nousuaikojen muutos 90-luvun alussa  :Leveä hymy: . Harmi sinänsä, ettei tällaisissa nousuissa ja miksei myös ympäriajojen vuorilla ole virallisia ajanottopisteitä, kun eri lähteistä tulee usein toisistaan poikkeavia lukemia. Ei taida olla moinen UCI:n itressien mukaista.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vaihteeksi toisenlainen kysymys: italialaiset voittivat sen yhdeksän kertaa, kaksi heistä kahdesti ja yksi kolmena vuonna peräkkäin - mikä se on?

----------


## kuovipolku

Italialaisen triplavoittajan vuodet olivat 2002-2004.

----------


## YGoo

UCI Road World Cup

Italialaiset voittajat: Paolo Bettini (2002-2004), Michele Bartoli (1997, 1998), Gianluca Bortolami Maurizio (1994) Fondriest (1991, 1993) ja Gianni Bugno (1990).

Seuraava kysymys tulee heti ensivuonna!

----------


## YGoo

Vuoden 2003 Tourin yhdeksännen etapin, Le Bourg-d'Oisans – Gap, voitti Alexander Vinokourov. 

Etapilla tapahtui loppulaskussa neljä kilometriä ennen maalia jotain "erikoista", mistä etappi hyvin muistetaan. Kysymys kuulu, mitä?

----------


## Velluz

> Vuoden 2003 Tourin yhdeksännen etapin, Le Bourg-d'Oisans – Gap, voitti Alexander Vinokourov. 
> 
> Etapilla tapahtui loppulaskussa neljä kilometriä ennen maalia jotain "erikoista", mistä etappi hyvin muistetaan. Kysymys kuulu, mitä?




Beloki vetäsee nurin Lancen edestä ja Lance poika oikaisee "vähän" kuivan niityn poikki?

----------


## Samuli

> Beloki vetäsee nurin Lancen edestä ja Lance poika oikaisee "vähän" kuivan niityn poikki?



Tampereen mies olisi voinnut myös mainita, että laskivat alas Col de Manselta kun Beloki meni nurin.

----------


## Velluz

> Tampereen mies olisi voinnut myös mainita, että laskivat alas Col de Manselta kun Beloki meni nurin.



Tuo olisi kyllä pitänyt mainita. Sata raipaniskua rangaistukseksi.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

----------


## YGoo

"Mansen" tapahtumat on oikea vastaus! Velluz jatkaa

----------


## Velluz

Jatketaan nyt tällaisella välillä: Minä vuonna ja kuka oli ensimmäinen ammattilaistallien sponssi pyöränvalmistajien ulkopuolelta?

----------


## Matti S.

1947 I.T.P.

(Jos rohkea "arvaukseni" on oikein niin mitä suomalaista tuohon, ainakin epäsuorasti ja löyhästi liittyi?)

----------


## Velluz

> 1947 I.T.P.
> 
> (Jos rohkea "arvaukseni" on oikein niin mitä suomalaista tuohon, ainakin epäsuorasti ja löyhästi liittyi?)



Tuota noin, omassa tiedossani oleva ei ihan noin aikaisin ollut ja yrityskin toinen. Toki tietolähteenikin voi vuotaa kuin seula.

----------


## Matti S.

Hmm, mielenkiintoista. Mutta en liene väärässäkään peesata kysyjää ja "arvata paremmin" oheista lainaten;

Increasingly, bicycle manufacturers no longer had the means to support pro teams from the proceeds of bike sales.  A few of cycling's top pros could see the future of their sport, and their incomes, and didn't like the picture.  They intuitively felt their value they could negotiate from the now financially constrained bike manufacturers who'd controlled pro cyclist livelihoods since the turn of the century didn't jive with the massive popularity they enjoyed in the press and on the streets. They felt underpaid. It didn't make sense.

Fiorenzo Magni.  At the end of the *1954* season, Magni convinced Nivea - at the time a woman's face cream brand - to *co-sponsor* a team with the Swiss bike manufacturer Fuchs, launching the extrasportif commercial paradigm into orbit.   Quickly aperitif (Carpano, Cynar, St. Raphael), household appliance (Ignis, Salvarani), food (Molteni) and even espresso machine (EMI, Faema) brands jumped on the cycling sponsorship bandwagon.

A professional sport on the ropes was saved, but it was Magni, and *Nivea* who started it off.

Oma arvaukseni perustui tämän linkin "tietoon".

Höystöä

----------


## Velluz

No tätä Niveaa ja vuotta 1954 tässä hain. Saa sitten joku alkaa vääntämään sen oikeellisuudesta ja vääryydestä ammattitalliin nähden. Mutta Matti saa jatkaa uudella kysymyksellä.

----------


## Matti S.

Danke schön Velluz. Mennään välillä ajankohtaisella pikakysymyksellä.

Punainen paroni ja kannibaali. Mitä yhteistä?

----------


## kuovipolku

UCI tunnusti Ison-Britannian kahdesta riitelevästä lajijärjestöstä vain toisen (National Cyclists' Union), eikä tunnustanut toista (British League of Racing Cyclists) jonka alaisuudessa yllämainittu ITP Pools -talli toimi. 

Matti S:n off topic -kysymys liittynee veikkauksen alkuvaiheisiin maassamme. Kun Englannin liigasarjat pitkän sotatauon jälkeen käynnistyivät kaudelle 1946-47, silloinen Tippaustoimisto otti niiden ottelut kohteekseen. Ottelulistat ehkä nyysittiin suoraan joltain sikäläiseltä jalkapalloveikkausyhtiöltä?

----------


## Matti S.

Lisää "tietoa"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raphaël_Géminiani
kohta sponsorship;

There had been sponsors from outside the business before - the first was ITP Pools, a soccer betting company which sponsored semi-professionals in Britain

Upataan eli

Mennään välillä ajankohtaisella pikakysymyksellä.

Punainen paroni ja kannibaali. Mitä yhteistä?

----------


## Matti S.

Arvioin / daan myöhemmin PIKAkysymykseni -jolle OLI monta hyvää vastausta- laatua, vinkkaan ensin. Koska myöhemmin antamani vinkit ovat myös "oikeita vastauksia",  putoaa ko vaihtoehto pois oikean vastauksen listalta. Vinkkejä tulee noin tunnin välein.
1. EMX-5
2. Molemmat aikakautensa lajinsa mestareita
3. Molemmilla mennyt kaatumisonnettomuudessa ns. vintti pimeäksi
4. Jälkimmäinen on oikeasti ensimmäisen nimimerkin arvonimen haltija
5. Red Baron Le Cannibale

----------


## kuovipolku

Punainen paroni on ilmeisesti ranskalainen maastopyöräilijä ja stuntmies Éric Barone jolla on hallussaan (prototyyppi)polkupyörien nopeusennätykset. Kannibaali on tietenkin Eddy Merckx joka ajoi tunnin maailmanennätyksen lokakuussa 1972.

Barone loukkaantui etuhaarukan petettyä ennätyslaskussa. Merckx loukkaantui derny-mopon kaaduttua ratakilpailussa.

Merckx sai 1996 paronin arvon Belgian kuninkaalta

(EMX-5 oli Merckxin pyörätehtaan huippumalli jolla Quick Step ajoi (2010-2011?), mutta...)

----------


## Matti S.

Anteeksi viivästynyt vastaus, flunssa jäytää.

Pikakysymykseni. Hyvin kuovipolku päätelty ja upeasti kaivettu tieto mutta ilmeisesti oma nokkeluuteni oli liian päättäväistä ja ajatukseni AJANKOHTAISUUDESTA liian selvää...  ...itselle?

Ajankohtaisuus-vinkki viittasi Michael Schumacheriin
Eddy lahjoitti Schumille erään Belgian GPn yhteydessä EMX-5 pyörän
Molemmat eli Schumi ja Eddy oman aikakautensa LAJINSA mestareita
Molemmilla mennyt kaatumisonnettomuudessa ns vintti pimeäksi, Schumilla ikävä kyllä vieläkin
Eddy on todellakin nimetty paroni, Schumin yksi nick monien muiden joukossa on red baron

Mitä yhteistä ?

kuovipolku jatkaa, minä keitän teetä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ahaa, olisi pitänyt kyetä ajattelemaan hiukan "out of the box"...


No, seuraava kysymys voi olla hyvä tai huono, helppo tai vaikea. Etsitään uransa lopettanutta ajajaa jonka uralle mahtui mm. erään monumentin voitto kaksi kertaa, erään suuren ympäriajon kaksi kakkossijaa (ja yhteensä kymmenen kertaa kymppisakissa) ja MM-kisojen kakkossija (ja yhteensä kymmenen kertaa maansa joukkueessa), mutta jota on silti luonnehdittu täyttymättömäksi lupaukseksi.

----------


## tapna

Chiappucci?

----------


## kuovipolku

Claudio Chiappuccin uraa voisi kai hyvin luonnehtia samoin sanoin, mutta hän ei ole etsimämme ajaja. Chiappuccilla on kaksi kakkossijaa sekä Girosta että Tourilta, mutta monumenttivoittoja vain yksi (Milano-San Remo) ja kahdeksat MM-kisat asuuripaidassa - joista ei kertaakaan kysytyn ajajan kanssa.

----------


## buhvalo

> No, seuraava kysymys voi olla hyvä tai huono, helppo tai vaikea. Etsitään uransa lopettanutta ajajaa jonka uralle mahtui mm. erään monumentin voitto kaksi kertaa, erään suuren ympäriajon kaksi kakkossijaa (ja yhteensä kymmenen kertaa kymppisakissa) ja MM-kisojen kakkossija (ja yhteensä kymmenen kertaa maansa joukkueessa), mutta jota on silti luonnehdittu täyttymättömäksi lupaukseksi.



Gianbattista Baronchelli? Ainakin statit passaa. Noina aikoina moni muukin lupaus jai tayttymattomaksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Gibi Baronchelli voitti Tour de l'Avenirin ja amatöörien Giron vuonna 1973 ja seuraavana vuonna 21-vuotiaana ensimmäisen kauden ammattilaisena hän oli voittaa Giron - Merckx onnistui pitämään rosapaidan vain 12 sekunnin turvin - mutta hänestä ei kuitenkaan koskaan tullut suuren ympäriajon voittajaa eikä sitä Gimondin seuraaja jota italialaiset hänestä odottivat. 1978 hän hävisi Johan de Muynckille 59 s ja vuoden 1980 MM-kisoissa Bernard Hinaultille minuutin. Baronchelli voitti kuitenkin Giro di Lombardian kahdesti, 1977 ja 1986.





Buhvalo puskee eteenpäin!

----------


## YGoo

Uutta kysymystä odotellessa pakko mainiota, että hienon pätkä olet Kuovipolku löytänyt!

----------


## buhvalo

'Elokuvasta tuttu' pyorailija suhteellisen vahilla meriiteilla; 2 maailman mestaruutta ja -ennatysta radalta?

----------


## buhvalo

> 'Elokuvasta tuttu' pyorailija suhteellisen vahilla meriiteilla; 2 maailman mestaruutta ja -ennatysta radalta?



Moniongelmaisen miehen ajoasennot oli hieman poikkeuksellisia, kuten myos kalusto.

----------


## anttipietila

> Moniongelmaisen miehen ajoasennot oli hieman poikkeuksellisia, kuten myos kalusto.




Lentävä skotlantilainen? Siis Graeme Obree veikkaukseni.

----------


## kuovipolku

Elokuva ei ollut tuttu, mutta mies joka ajoi tunnin ajon maailmanennätyksen omatekoisella pyörällään jossa oli mm osia pesukoneesta ylitti aikoinaan uutiskynnyksen Suomessakin. Kyseessä on tietenkin kaksikertainen takaa-ajon maailmanmestari Graeme Obree jolla on sittemmin kerrottu olleen ongelmia paitsi UCI:n muuttamien määräysten myös kaksisuuntaisen mielialahäiriön ja seksuaalisen suuntautumisensa kanssa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Lentävä skotlantilainen? Siis Graeme Obree veikkaukseni.



Sepa se Obree, jonka tuloksilla 90-luvun puolessavalin pyyhittiin kenttaa mennen tulen ja josta hyvasta tama koki tulleensa ryostetyksi.

----------


## anttipietila

> Sepa se Obree, jonka tuloksilla 90-luvun puolessavalin pyyhittiin kenttaa mennen tulen ja josta hyvasta tama koki tulleensa ryostetyksi.



Palataan ajassa taaksepäin: Kuka ajaja? Hän pyöräili vaikeuksiin sodan aikana. Voitti ensimmäisen yhden edelleen ajettavista pyöräkisoista.

----------


## buhvalo

> Palataan ajassa taaksepäin: Kuka ajaja? Hän pyöräili vaikeuksiin sodan aikana. Voitti ensimmäisen yhden edelleen ajettavista pyöräkisoista.



Oisko WW1:n aikaisesta kaverista kyse. Tallasen nimen kuin Lucien Petit-Breton loysin muutaman mutkan oiottuani. Ensimmaisen Milan-San Remon voittaja.

----------


## anttipietila

> Oisko WW1:n aikaisesta kaverista kyse. Tallasen nimen kuin Lucien Petit-Breton loysin muutaman mutkan oiottuani. Ensimmaisen Milan-San Remon voittaja.



Lähelle meni, muttei ihan kohdalle!

----------


## buhvalo

> Lähelle meni, muttei ihan kohdalle!



Wikipediaa selaamalla lotyi; Paul de Man, Flanderin kierroksen ensimmainen voittaja.

----------


## anttipietila

> Wikipediaa selaamalla lotyi; Paul de Man, Flanderin kierroksen ensimmainen voittaja.




Oikein! Paul Demania haettiin; 

He won the first Tour of Flanders race in 1913 at the age of 25, defeating a field of 37 riders over a 330 km course--- His career almost ended with the first world war. He joined Belgium's espionage service and smuggled documents by bike into the neutral Netherlands. After many trips he was arrested by the Germans and jailed in Leuven ready to be shot. The Armistice saved him. He started racing again and won Paris–Roubaix in 1920 and Paris–Tours in 1923.

----------


## buhvalo

> Oikein! Paul Demania haettiin; 
> 
> He won the first Tour of Flanders race in 1913 at the age of 25, defeating a field of 37 riders over a 330 km course--- His career almost ended with the first world war. He joined Belgium's espionage service and smuggled documents by bike into the neutral Netherlands. After many trips he was arrested by the Germans and jailed in Leuven ready to be shot. The Armistice saved him. He started racing again and won Paris–Roubaix in 1920 and Paris–Tours in 1923.




Laitetaan nimi ehka yleisen pyorailytietouden ohitse, toki loydettavissa netin syovereista. 

Usan:n mestari maantiepyorailyssa lopetettuaan paalajissaan. Paalajissaan moninkertainen maailman- ja olympiamestari ja maailmanennatysmies.

----------


## anttipietila

> Laitetaan nimi ehka yleisen pyorailytietouden ohitse, toki loydettavissa netin syovereista. 
> 
> Usan:n mestari maantiepyorailyssa lopetettuaan paalajissaan. Paalajissaan moninkertainen maailman- ja olympiamestari ja maailmanennatysmies.




Eric Heiden?

----------


## buhvalo

> Eric Heiden?



Tulipa niinkuin apteekin hyllylta, BMC-tallin monivuotisen laakarin nimi.

Pikaluisteluninkoni, Heiden on niita harvoja jotka ovat voittaneet mestaruudet niin yleisluistelussa kuin sprinttimatkoilla. Pyorailyssa meriitit jai vahaisemmaksi, toki Giro:sta sijoitus ja osallituminen tourille, 7-Eleven tiimin ensimmainen kapteeni.

----------


## anttipietila

Kenellä on nopein normaalilla maantiepyörällä (siis ilman TT-tankoja tai teräsmies-viritelmiä) ajettu Tourin aika-ajo nimissään?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kiusaus on kova vastata tähän Tony Martin, mutta eihän kukaan ole tainnut ajaa tasamaan contre la montrea normaalilla kippurasarvipyörällä sitten vuoden 1989? Eli oikea vastaus voisi olla joku Greg LeMondin jälkeen sijoittunut...

Sitä paitsi Martinin viime vuoden aika-ajo oli vasta "la troisième moyenne de l'histoire du Tour". Listan kärki on muuten tämän näköinen:

54,545 km/h: Greg LeMond (USA), Versailles - Paris (24,5 km) en 1989
54,361 km/h: David Millar (GBR), Pornic - Nantes (49 km) en 2003
54,271 km/h: Tony Martin (GER), Avranches - Mont-Saint-Michel (33 km) en 2013
52,372 km/h: Cadel Evans (AUS), Cognac - Angoulême (55,5 km) en 2007
52,349 km/h: Miguel Indurain (ESP), Tours - Blois (64 km) en 1992
51,204 km/h: Fabian Cancellara (SUI), Bordeaux - Pauillac (52,6 km) en 2010
50,554 km/h: Serhiy Honchar (UKR), Saint-Grégoire - Rennes (52 km) en 2006
50,539 km/h: Miguel Indurain (ESP), Périgueux - Bergerac (64 km) en 1994
50,495 km/h: Tony Rominger (SUI), Brétigny - Montlhéry (48 km) en 1993
50,480 km/h: Serhiy Honchar (UKR), Le Creusot - Montceau-les-Mines (57 km) en 2006
50,443 km/h: Jan Ullrich (GER), Bordeaux - Libourne (63,5 km) en 1996

Lisäksi "en 2005, David Zabriskie (USA) a remporté le contre-la-montre de la 1 ère étape Fromentine-Noirmoutier-en-l'Ile, à la moyenne de 54,676 km/h mais sur une distance de 19 km", mutta alle 20 km chronoa ei ilmeisesti lasketa mukaan.

Tiivistettynä: mulla ei ole aavistustakaan löytyykö oikea vastaus ylläolevien joukosta vai onko kysymys vieläkin vaikeampi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kiusaus on kova vastata tähän Tony Martin, mutta eihän kukaan ole tainnut ajaa tasamaan contre la montrea normaalilla kippurasarvipyörällä sitten vuoden 1989? Eli oikea vastaus voisi olla joku Greg LeMondin jälkeen sijoittunut...
> 
> Sitä paitsi Martinin viime vuoden aika-ajo oli vasta "la troisième moyenne de l'histoire du Tour". Listan kärki on muuten tämän näköinen:
> 
> 54,545 km/h: Greg LeMond (USA), Versailles - Paris (24,5 km) en 1989
> 54,361 km/h: David Millar (GBR), Pornic - Nantes (49 km) en 2003
> 54,271 km/h: Tony Martin (GER), Avranches - Mont-Saint-Michel (33 km) en 2013
> 52,372 km/h: Cadel Evans (AUS), Cognac - Angoulême (55,5 km) en 2007
> 52,349 km/h: Miguel Indurain (ESP), Tours - Blois (64 km) en 1992
> ...




Samoilla linjoilla, 89 Lemond toi aerotangot kuvoihin. Joten luutavaa etta ajettu ennen 89, tai 89 toisiksi nopeimman toimesta. Tai sitten on jokerikortti etta joku 90-luvun epo-hirvi on vetassyt lyhyen tempon (joka ei ole tuossa listalla) maantievarustuksessa. 

Veikkaan kuitenkin loogisinta eli Fignon lettihulmuten -89.

----------


## anttipietila

> Samoilla linjoilla, 89 Lemond toi aerotangot kuvoihin. Joten luutavaa etta ajettu ennen 89, tai 89 toisiksi nopeimman toimesta. Tai sitten on jokerikortti etta joku 90-luvun epo-hirvi on vetassyt lyhyen tempon (joka ei ole tuossa listalla) maantievarustuksessa. 
> 
> Veikkaan kuitenkin loogisinta eli Fignon lettihulmuten -89.



Sean Yatesin 1988 49,2 km/h on kanssa jossain sanottu nopeimmin ajetuksi pitkäksi aika-ajoksi. Kysymyksen asettelussa joo vähän liikaa avointa asettelua, mikä nyt katsotaan normaaliksi, mikä ei, ja milloin prologi muuttuu aika-ajoksi, ja alempien sijojen tarkastus siirtymävaiheelta jää avoimeksi. Fignonin nopeus 53,59 km/h voittaa kuitenkin Yatesin, seuraava kysymys buhvalolle!

----------


## buhvalo

> Sean Yatesin 1988 49,2 km/h on kanssa jossain sanottu nopeimmin ajetuksi pitkäksi aika-ajoksi. Kysymyksen asettelussa joo vähän liikaa avointa asettelua, mikä nyt katsotaan normaaliksi, mikä ei, ja milloin prologi muuttuu aika-ajoksi, ja alempien sijojen tarkastus siirtymävaiheelta jää avoimeksi. Fignonin nopeus 53,59 km/h voittaa kuitenkin Yatesin, seuraava kysymys buhvalolle!




Piste- ja makikategorioiden voittaja Tourilta, ilman Tourin kokonaiskilpailun voittoa?

----------


## PatilZ

Laurent Jalabert

----------


## buhvalo

> Laurent Jalabert



Jep. Monipuolinen kaiffari, taskussa myos tempo-MM ja Vueltan voitto. Mutta kotikulmila ei siis edes podiumille kokonaiskisassa.

----------


## PatilZ

156 ammattilaisvoittoa, suurin osa radalla, kuuden päivän kisojen "keisari". Maantiellä vaatimattomampaa: vain kerran maansa mestari ja vuotta myöhemmin monumenttivoitto *ennätyksellisen* kovalla keskarilla (samalla ensimmäinen maansa edustaja joka voittaa ko. monumentin).

Kuka hän on?

----------


## kuovipolku

Peter Post wint Parijs-Roubaix 1964.

----------


## PatilZ

> Peter Post wint Parijs-Roubaix 1964.



Juurikin hän. Järjetön keskari, jota avitti uhrautuva tallikaveri (Willy Bocklant, joka voitti muuten muutama viikko myöhemmin Lìege-Bastogne-Lìege skaban) myötätuuli ja vähäisemmät mukulakiviosuudet. Tämä ennätys täyttää tänä vuonna 50 vuotta - kuten minäkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Gratulerar! Nykymuotoisella reitillä kovinta keskivauhtia, 44,2 km/h, on pitänyt Fabian Cancellara viime vuonna. Seuraava kysymys onkin lähes looginen jatke edelliselle: kenen nimissä on kovin keskivauhti yhden päivän klassikossa (tai vastaavassa) ja missä se on ajettu?

----------


## tapna

Gianni Bugno, Milano-San Remo 1990, 45,8 km/h

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuonna 1990 kovin keskivauhti oli jo päälle 46 km/h. Nykyisin se on päälle 48 km/h. Molemmat ajettu syksyllä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Vuonna 1990 kovin keskivauhti oli jo päälle 46 km/h. Nykyisin se on päälle 48 km/h. Molemmat ajettu syksyllä.



Paris-Tours 2012, Marco Marcato (antx kuka?).

----------


## kuovipolku

Marco Marcaton uran ehdottomasti arvokkain voitto toi hänelle myös keltaisen nauhan eli Ruban jaunen. Paris-Toursin tasaisella reitillä on usein voitu ajaa huippunopeita aikoja voimakkaan myötätuulen avustamana.

PS Andrei Tchmilin keskivauhdiksi on joissain lähteissä ilmoitettu 48,929 km/h, mutta vuoden 1997 reitti todettiin myöhemmin ilmoitettua lyhyemmäksi.

Buhvalo painaa eteenpäin!

----------


## buhvalo

> Marco Marcaton uran ehdottomasti arvokkain voitto toi hänelle myös keltaisen nauhan eli Ruban jaunen. Paris-Toursin tasaisella reitillä on usein voitu ajaa huippunopeita aikoja voimakkaan myötätuulen avustamana.
> 
> PS Andrei Tchmilin keskivauhdiksi on joissain lähteissä ilmoitettu 48,929 km/h, mutta vuoden 1997 reitti todettiin myöhemmin ilmoitettua lyhyemmäksi.
> 
> Buhvalo painaa eteenpäin!



Viimesin Grand Tourin voittaja joka samalla voitti makikategorian?

----------


## PatilZ

2007 Vuelta Denis Menchov

----------


## kuovipolku

Olisin vastannut Marco Pantani, Tour vuonna 1998. Eihän näitä kauhean monta ainakaan viime vuosikymmeniltä taida löytyä; KOM on yleensä mennyt sitä nimenomaan jahtaavalle tai eräänlaisena lohdutusvoittona kokonaiskilpailuhaaveista luopumaan joutuneelle - ja silloin kun voittajalla olisi ollut mahdollisuus voittaa myös mäkikategoria, hän ei ole ollut välttämättä tarpeeksi kiinnostunut (Froome viime vuoden Tourilla).

----------


## PatilZ

Olettaen, että Menchov on oikein, asetan seuraavan kysymyksen.

Eddy Merckx, Tony Rominger ja Laurent Jalabert: heitä yhdistää yksi saavutus, johon vain he ovat pystyneet. Yksi heistä eroaa muista sillä, ettei hän ole tehnyt ennätystä, jossa tulos arvioidaan saavutettuna matkana. Mikä yhdistää heitä ja kuka eroaa muista ja mitä eroavaisuutta tässä haetaan?

----------


## buhvalo

> 2007 Vuelta Denis Menchov



Kylla. Menchovilla oli parhaimmillaan 4 arvopaitaa kisan kuluessa.

----------


## PatilZ

> Kylla. Menchovilla oli parhaimmillaan 4 arvopaitaa kisan kuluessa.



  Juu ja voitti kolme.

----------


## PatilZ

> Olettaen, että Menchov on oikein, asetan seuraavan kysymyksen.
> 
> Eddy Merckx, Tony Rominger ja Laurent Jalabert: heitä yhdistää yksi saavutus, johon vain he ovat pystyneet. Yksi heistä eroaa muista sillä, ettei hän ole tehnyt ennätystä, jossa tulos arvioidaan saavutettuna matkana. Mikä yhdistää heitä ja kuka eroaa muista ja mitä eroavaisuutta tässä haetaan?



Jaa onko porukat pakkasessa pyöräilemässä vai nukkumassa? Eihän tää nyt oikeasti vaikea voi olla, mut annetaan apuja...
Yhdistävä tekijä liittyy arvopaitojen voittamiseen suurissa ympäriajoissa ja eroavaisuuden löytämiseen annetaan tällainen vinkki: kansallisesti Harry Hannus on edelleen ykkönen ja kansainväliseltä puolelta Fabian Cancellara meinaa ainakin yrittää tätä meriittiä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jaa onko porukat pakkasessa pyöräilemässä vai nukkumassa? Eihän tää nyt oikeasti vaikea voi olla, mut annetaan apuja...
> Yhdistävä tekijä liittyy arvopaitojen voittamiseen suurissa ympäriajoissa ja eroavaisuuden löytämiseen annetaan tällainen vinkki: kansallisesti Harry Hannus on edelleen ykkönen ja kansainväliseltä puolelta Fabian Cancellara meinaa ainakin yrittää tätä meriittiä.



Enpas huomaannu etta uusi kysymys oli jo livauettu threadiin. Ois ollu saikkupaivalle tekemista nettia selatessa.

Ero lienee tunnin verran, Jaja ei ole tunninajon ME-mies. Yhteista kaikille on piste-, maki- ja GC-voitto yksittaisen vuoden yhdessa GT:ssa, merckx tietysti usempaankin otteeseen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Luulen että monikin on myhäillyt mielessään että tiesinpä tuonkin ja katsotaan kuinka kauan oikean vastauksen hakeminen kestää. (Tätä voisi verrata siihen että ajaa porukkalenkillä ensin aurinkokannella ja sitten vapaavauhtiosuuden alkaessa jättää muut seisomaan, mutta olkoon.)

Mulle tuotti pientä pulmaa se että lähdin hakemaan erottavaa tekijää samalta suunnalta kuin yhdistävää, vaikkei kysymys yhtään tarkemmin luettuna siihen yllyttänytkään.

Merckx (Giro 1968, Tour 1969), Rominger (Vuelta 1993) ja Jalabert ovat ainoat jotka ovat vieneet myös piste- ja mäkikilpailut voittaessaan suuren ympäriajon; Merckx ja Rominger ovat tehneet tunnin ajon maailmanennätyksen, mitä Jalabert ei kai koskaan yrittänytkään.

PS Pääsin sentään maalikameran kuvaan.

----------


## PatilZ

Juurikin näin eli buhvalo jatkaa.

Herkistelynä vielä linkki Tony Romingerin tunninajon ME ajoon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rnm8rO1kd4

----------


## buhvalo

Suuntavaistoton kirimies, joka on voittanut kaikkien ympriajojen pistemestaruuden. Todennakoisesti tunnetumpi kolareistaan kuin voitoistaan.

----------


## PatilZ

Helppo: Djamolidine Abdoujaparov

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtCaLYFKjo 

Kohdassa noin 57 sekunttia esimerkki typerimmästä päästä.

Toisaalta samaan yltänyt Cav voisi olla yhtä oikea vastaus. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## buhvalo

> Helppo: Djamolidine Abdoujaparov
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtCaLYFKjo 
> 
> Kohdassa noin 57 sekunttia esimerkki typerimmästä päästä.
> 
> Toisaalta samaan yltänyt Cav voisi olla yhtä oikea vastaus.



Jep oikea kaveri. Cav:lla samat meriitit mutta moisia kasoja, IMO. Siis, miten kaveri paaty aitaan ihan omillaan.

"helppo", tuota nimea ei osaa edes tsyskowitsi.

----------


## PatilZ

Helppo mikä helppo. Laitetaan talvikauden kunniaksi seuraava pähkinä, jossa taas saa etsitään eroavaisuutta kolmen pyöräilijän välillä.

Kolme Belgialaista: Roger De Vlaeminck, Rik van Looy ja Eddy Merckx, kaikilla (ja vain heillä) kaikki viisi monumenttia (Milan – San Remo, Tour of Flanders, Paris–Roubaix, Liège–Bastogne–Liège ja Giro di Lombardia) ja maailmanmestaruus voitettuna. Mutta jollakin näistä kolmesta *juuri näissä mainituissa saavutuksissa* on ero muihin nähden. Tässä ei haeta lukumäärää vaan jotain muuta. Mitä?

----------


## kukavaa

Mää veikkaan että eddyllä ne on (myös?) samalta vuodelta.

----------


## PatilZ

Nix. Ei. 


iPhone & Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Merckx ylsi parhaimmillaan neljään kuudesta mainitusta (1971 M-SR, L-B-L, GdL ja MM). Kolmen monumentin voittoon hän kykeni myös kolmena muuna vuotena (1969, 1972 ja 1975).

Mutta oikea vastaus liittynee ajettuihin maailmanmestaruuksiin: Merckx ja van Looy voittivat omansa maantiellä, De Vlaeminck cyclo-crossissa.

----------


## PatilZ

kuovipolku löysi haetun vastauksen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Roger De Vleaminckin veli Erik olikin sitten cyclo-crossin erikoismies (mm. seitsenkertainen maailmanmestari, mutta vain nelinkertainen Belgian mestari).

Pyöräily on (tosin kuten monet muutkin urheilulajit) usein "periytyvää" ja prokuskien joukosta löytyy paljon isiä ja poikia, setiä ja veljeksiä. Nyt etsimmekin *kolmen veljesparin* (samalla kaudella) tallia!

----------


## ollehuima

Oisko tähän käynyt myös se että Merckx ja De Vlaeminck voittivat ennen ammattilaisaikoja amatöörien maailmanmestaruuden, jälkimmäinen tämänkin cyclocrossissa? Van Looy jäi amatöörinä pronssille.

----------


## kuovipolku

Yksi veljespareista on kolumbialainen.

----------


## Fjälle

Seinällä komeilee De Vlaeminckin kuva omistuskirjoituksella  :Hymy: 
Mr Paris - Roubaix !

----------


## kuovipolku

Talli ajaa tänäkin vuonna ylimmällä tasolla.

----------


## ollehuima

Movistar Team 2014 lienee oikea? Jose ja Jesus Herrada, Ion ja Gorka Izagirre ja Nairo ja täksi kaudeksi sopimuksen tehnyt Dayer Quintana. Jos tää on oikein, luovun suosiolla "palkinnosta" keksiä uusi kysymys. Vastauksia tykkään miettiä, en niinkään kysymyksiä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys oli silkkaa triviaa (mutta ei tällä kertaa vaatinut vuosikymmenten takaisten asioiden harrastusta) ja vastaus oli täysin oikein. Kaikkia kolmea veljesparia tuskin nähdään samassa kilpailussa, hyvä jos kaksikin, mutta täytyyhän tuonkin olla kohtalaisen harvinaista, en tosin uskaltaisi arvata että ainutlaatuista. 

No, eiväthän porukkalenkilläkään kaikki viihdy vetohommissa, mutta eteenpäin on yleensä päästy, joten tässä on nyt jaksaville ja halukkaille tilaisuus!

----------


## kuovipolku

No, voinhan sitä minäkin välillä, kyyti voi kyllä olla nykivää:

--3-----7---------2--------DNF25-7---DNS---33-------3-6--5-----------8------2-2----DNS----92-8-1--DNF10-59-

Pysytään kohtuullisen tuoreissa asioissa; kenen viime kausi on yksinkertaistetussa muodossa (sijat kärkikymmenikössä annettu, muut sijoitukset -, joukkueaika-ajot ja kriteriumit jätetty pois) kuvattuna yllä?

----------


## tapna

Rui Costa tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei mahdottoman huono arvaus. Hänen kautensa kuitenkin jatkui MM-voiton jälkeen mm. Kiinassa josta saaliina oli yksi nelossija ja neljä ynnämuita. Lisäksi hänellä oli tukku aiempia voittoja Ranskasta ja Portugalista.

----------


## ollehuima

Olisko Philippe Gilbert ? Tolppa olis Vueltasta ja toi yhdeksäs tila MM-kisoista.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyllä vain! Ei ollut helppoa sateenkaaripaidassa, ensimmäistä ja kauden ainoaksi jäänyttä voittoa saatiin odottaa pitkään. MM-kisojen jälkeen kausi päättyi Giro di Lombardiassa.

Ollehuima voisi rohkeasti koittaa käydä vetohommissa yhden, vaikka helponkin, kysymyksen verran!

----------


## ollehuima

No kokeillaan. Palataan veljeksiin, eli veljekset voittivat klassikon peräkkäisinä vuosina, mikä kisa, ketkä ja minä vuosina?

----------


## ollehuima

Lisätään vihje, nuorempi veljeksistä sai surmansa pari vuotta voittonsa jälkeen, kaaduttuaan Giro del Piemonte kisassa.

----------


## tapna

Hakukoneet lauloivat hetken ja tulokseksi arvottiin Paris-Roubaix 1949-1950, veljekset olivat Serse ja Fausto Coppi.

----------


## kuovipolku

http://bikeraceinfo.com/riderhistori...baix-1949.html

http://www.wideo.fr/video/iLyROoafJie4.html

----------


## tapna

Marco Pantani ja Evgeni Berzin ovat molemmat Giro-voittajia. Heitä yhdistää eräs toinenkin saavutus Girossa. Mikä?

----------


## erkkk

> Marco Pantani ja Evgeni Berzin ovat molemmat Giro-voittajia. Heitä yhdistää eräs toinenkin saavutus Girossa. Mikä?



Maalin pääsemättömyys liian douppaamisen muodossa.

----------


## tapna

> Maalin pääsemättömyys liian douppaamisen muodossa.



Tarkennuksena tuohon se, että kumpikin on siis suljettu kisasta liian korkean hematokriitin takia. Pantani vuonna 1999 muutama päivä ennen loppua ja Berzin seuraavana vuonna ennen kuin Giro ehti edes alkaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tähän vois sopia kysymys kadonneesta kisasta. Viiden pisteen vihje: Fausto Coppi ei onnistunut voittamaan sitä, ei myöskään Eddy Merckx.

----------


## ollehuima

Paris-Tours ??

----------


## Googol

Bordeaux–Paris ?

----------


## ollehuima

^Bordeaux-Paris täyttää tuon "kadonneen kisan" kriteerin, mun vastaus ei.

----------


## Kossu

Züri - Metzgete (Championship of Zürich)

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys olisi voinut olla paremminkin asetettu eli tälläkin kertaa oikeita vastauksia oli enemmän kuin yksi. Bordeaux-Parisia ei löydy kummankaan pyöräilylegendan voittolistalta. (En tosin tiedä ovatko he aikoinaan edes osallistuneet.) Lisäksi Züri Metzgete (jota on ajettu myös "Zürichin mestaruuskisana") löytyy edelleen kalenterista, tosin amatöörien ja pyöräilynharrastajien tapahtumana.

(Kolmen pisteen vihje olisi ollut että Lancekin kävi hakemassa voittoa onnistumatta ja että viimeiseksi jäänyt voittaja jatkaa yhä uraansa. Yhden pisteen vihje olisi paljastanut että kisa ehdittiin ajaa yli 90 kertaa ja että se jäi ajamatta vain vv. 1915-1916.)


Googol lisäsi tililleen kunniakkaan kakkossijan, mutta voiton vei hyvin ajoitetulla loppukirillä Kossu!

----------


## Kossu

Oli tämän kisan lisäksi myös ainakin yksi toinen tavoiteltu, mitä ei onnistunut saavuttamaan sen paremmin Eddy Merckx kuin Jacques Anquetil. Mikä?

----------


## Kossu

Merckx ja Anquetil kyllä yrittivät. Coppi taas ei saanut tilaisuutta yrittää.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ylempänä tarjottiin edellisen kysymyksen vastaukseksi Paris-Toursia, joka olkoon minun vastaukseni tähän kysymykseen - vaikka mieltä kalvaa epäilys että tässä haetaan jotain muuta, kenties vähemmän tunnettua kisaa; lisäksi ainakin minua tuo Coppi-vihje hämää enemmän kuin auttaa...

----------


## PatilZ

Aika kinkkinen kyssäri, jos edelleen ollaan näissä "kadonneissa kisoissa". 

Jotenkin mieleen tuli myös Ronde van Nederland, joka nykyään on siis muuttunut Eneco Touriksi. Sen tiedän, että Anquetil oli siinä 1965 kahdeksas, mutta en tiedä ovatko Coppi tai Merckx osallistuneet. Ei varmaan tämäkään ole siis oikea vastaus.

----------


## Kossu

Ei olla kadonneissa kisoissa ja tämä tapahtuma on juuri nyt tietyllä tapaa ajankohtainenkin. 
Merckx ja Anquetil saavuttivat kumpikin aikanaan 12. sijan, eri vuonna tietysti. 
Coppi vihje tuli vain siitä, että häneen viitattiin edellisessä kyssärissä. Ja Coppi siis ei saanut tilaisuutta yrittää tätä.

----------


## kuovipolku

No mutta tietenkin! Olympialaisten kisojen maantiepyöräily!

Anquetil ajoi ennen ammattilaiseksi ryhtymistään Helsingissä 1952 ja Merckx vastaavasti Tokiossa 1964. Coppi oli vasta juniori Berliiniin kisojen aikaan ja Lontoon kisojen aikaan jo lähes kaiken voittanut ammattilainen.

----------


## Kossu

Oikea vastaus! 

Tai tarkemmin henkilökohtaista olympiamitalia tässä haettiin. Anquetil oli kyllä mukana Ranskan pronssijoukkueessa mutta se henkilökohtainen olympiamitali kai kuitenkin on se tavoitelluin jokaiselle yksilölajin urheilijalle. 

Oikea vastaus siitäkin huolimatta, että amatöörivuosia koskeva kysymys oli ehkä hieman harkitsematon näin ammattilaispyöräilyketjussa. No ei kai tämä niin vakavaa ole.

Nostan hattua ja syöttövuoro siirtyy kuovipolulle.

----------


## Kossu

...ja yhden pisteen vihje olisi ollut, että Axel Merckxillä on joku saavutus mitä Eddy-isällä ei ole (pronssia Ateenassa 2004)  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Jatketaan samalla teemalla eli etsitään yhä pro-tason kalenteriin kuuluvaa kisaa. Merckx on voittanut sen, mutta Coppi ja Anquetil eivät. Sillä on ollut historiansa aikana kaksi nimeä. Se on peruutettu kolme kertaa.

----------


## PatilZ

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (entinen Omloop Het Volk)?

----------


## kuovipolku

Jawel ja tämän vuoden Flanderin kisakauden avaukseen on enää 22 päivää!

PS Coppi tuli maaliin ylivoimaisena voittajana vuonna 1948, mutta hylättiin koska hän oli saanut etukiekon kilpailevan tallin ajajalta.

Seuraavan kysymyksen esittää - ellei sää puutu asiaan lumisateen muodossa - PatilZ!

----------


## PatilZ

Kiitän kysymysvuorosta.

Laitetaan välillä tällainen helppo:

Kuka on menestynein pohjoismaalainen maantiepyöräilijä, kun mittarina on podium-sijoitukset yhden päivän klassikoissa, maailmanmestaruuskisoissa ja olympialaisissa?

----------


## Kossu

Rolf Sörensen ?

----------


## PatilZ

Juurikin hän.

Toki saavutuksien yllä leijuu tämä myönnetty d-vitamiini. Mutta taisi kuulua siihen aikaan vähän niinkuin olennaisena osana proffien lisäravintoainesettiin.

----------


## Kossu

Kysynpä kalustosta kun tämä askarrutti itseäni. Alkuvuosina Tour de France ajettiin kiinteävälityksisillä pyörillä. Myöhemmin tuli vaihdettavat välitykset, pyörä piti siis irrottaa välityksen muuttamiseksi. 

Mutta milloin tuli käyttöön TdF:ssä nykyistä muistuttava takavaihtaja?

----------


## YGoo

Takavaihtaja oli käytössä ensimmäistä kertaa Tourilla 1937?

----------


## Kossu

Jep. Tosin en ollut itse katsomassa mutta näin kertoo wiki.

Tunnio Campagnolo aloitti voimansiirron kehittelyn marraskuussa 1927, teki pikalinkun 1930 ja ketjunsiirtoon perustuvan vaihtajan 1933. Mutta TdF:ssä sellainen nähtiin vasta neljä vuotta myöhemmin. Wikikään ei kerro kenen tekemä tuo oli - olihan voimansiirrolle toki monia kehittelijöitä noihin aikoihin. 1938 tuli ensimmäinen vaijerikäyttöinen (Simplex).

Oikea vastaus siis, YGoo kysyy seuraavan.

----------


## YGoo

Wikipediasta itsekkin vastauksen kaivoin.

Jatketaan TdF kalustolla: Viimevuosien aikana ammattilaisten alla on ollut hiilikuiturunkoinen pyörä. Koska Touri voitettiin viimeisimmän kerran metallista valmistetulla pyörällä? Ja tarkennettuna nimenomaan rungosta kyse..

----------


## kuovipolku

> Wikikään ei kerro kenen tekemä tuo oli - olihan voimansiirrolle toki monia kehittelijöitä noihin aikoihin.



FWIW ranskankielinen Wikipedia kertoo, tosin lähdettä mainitsematta:"En 1937, l’usage du dérailleur a été autorisé pour le Tour de France. Le seul modèle approuvé alors était le « Super-Champion » de l’ancien coureur cycliste Oscar Egg." Samaa kertoo myös takavaihtajaa esittelevä sivu http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk...osgear-hs.html

----------


## YGoo

Vuorokausi ja vähän päälle kulunut. Kysymys piti olla helppo, mutta annetaan lisävihje.

Teräspyörien jälkeen tuli lyhyt ajanjakso, jossa alumiinipyörällä voitettiin TdF neljä kertaa. Tämän jälkeen TdF on voitettu aina hiilikuiturungolla. Ensimmäiseen hiilikuiturungon "voittoon" liittyy myös "yhden ajanjakson alku" koko Tourin historiassa.

----------


## Turf Moor

Veikataan että vuonna 1998 Marco Pantanin voittaessa. Seuraavana vuonnahan alkoi Lance Armstrongin "voittoputki".

----------


## YGoo

-98 on oikea vastaus! Turf Moor jatkaa!

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys oli (oikean vastauksen tietäville) ehkä niin helppo että he epäilivät siinä olevan koiran haudattuna. Eli mullakin (joka en uskaltanut kuin luulla tietäväni) kävi mielessä että mitä jos sen vuoden aika-ajopyörä olikin hiilikuiturunkoinen(*)...

Vastaan kuitenkin: 1998, pyörä oli Marco Pantanille mittatyönä tehty alumiinirunkoinen Bianchi. (Se seuraava ajanjakso oli sitten seitsemän vuotta putkeen ilman historiankirjoihin jäävää voittajaa.)



(*)Mulla ei pienen tutkimuksenkaan jälkeen ole asiasta tietoa enempää kuin että Bianchi hankki ne ulkopuoliselta toimittajalta; täytyy vielä lukea 23 sivua italiaa, jospa vastaus löytyisi sieltä...

PS Jäin taas jonnekin kuppaamaan ja tulin vasta toiseksi. The story of my life...

----------


## YGoo

Joudun kyllä myöntämään, etten ottanut edes aika-ajopyörää huomioon.. Käytin aineistona tätä: http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/a...g-bikes-34375/ 

Näillä tiedoilla, mitä muutamassa vuodessa olen kerännyt, ei ole varaa ruveta keulimaan, eikä haudata koiria!

----------


## Kossu

Ei kai tää nyt niin hirveän vakavaa ole.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei niin hirveän vakavat asiat pitää aina ottaa vakavasti (ja vakavat asiat keveästi), mutta Turf Moorin kysymystä odotellessa kuva Marco Pantanin aika-ajopyörästä samalta vuodelta:




Runko on siinäkin Dedacciain alumiinia. (Kiekot Campagnolon 16- ja 12-puolaiset Shamalit, satula Pantanille mieluisa Selle Italian Flite; polkimet Timen.)

----------


## YGoo

Nyt voin siis onnitella itseäni, että kysymykseni ja sen vastaus oli oikea! Kiitos tästä  :Hymy: 

Hienon näköinen tuo Pantanin tt pyörä. Jotenkin todella "90-lukulainen"

----------


## Kossu

Pärjäisköhän tuolla työmatkatempossa ratkaisevasti paremmin kuin mun cyclolla...

----------


## Turf Moor

Meinasi kysymys kaikessa kiireessä unohtua. Kai tässä saa maastopyöräilystäkin kysyä? Vähän edelliseen kysymykseen liittyen, minä vuonna voitettiin miesten xco:ssa maailmanmestaruus ensimmäisen kerran hiilikuiturunkoisella pyörällä?

----------


## tapna

Onhan täällä aiemminkin esitetty kysymyksiä kahdesta eri lajista, maantiepyöräilystä ennen EPO:a ja maantiepyöräilystä EPO:n tulon jälkeen. :Kieli pitkällä:  Joten kyllähän maastopyöräily ja CC sopivat mukaan. Vastausta sen sijaan en tiedä.

----------


## Turf Moor

Lisävihjeenä, jotta kyse on samasta pyöränvalmistajasta kuin aiemmin mainitussa Tour de Francen "voittoputkessa".

----------


## Kossu

Arvaan 2001.

----------


## Turf Moor

Vuonna 2001 maailmanmestaruus meni kanadalaiselle Roland Greenille, joka ajoi voittoon hiilikuiturunkoisella Trek 9.9:llä. Eli Kossun vastaus on oikein ja seuraava kysymysvuoro hänellä.

----------


## Kossu

Jumankekka, kuukkelilla löytyi tuokin. Alkaa olla kovat paineet keksiä fiksuja kysymyksiä, jotka olisi kuitenkin sopivan haastavia. Koetan miettiä....

----------


## Kossu

Eräs kadonnut kisa oli alkujaan kutsukisa, johon kutsuttiin vain parhaat ajajat muutamasta maasta. Kisan viimeinen voittaja ei koskaan onnistunut voittamaan LeTouria, vaikka lähellä oli. Kyseinen mäkiajaja oli Tourin ikuinen yleisön suosikki vaikka voitto jäi puuttumaan - tai ehkä juuri sen takia. 

Kysymys siis mikä kadonnut kisa?

----------


## Kossu

Tätä kisaa ajettiin 1922 - 1934.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ajatus sinkosi ensimmäisten vihjeiden perusteella kohti Raymond Poulidorin voittamia kisoja, mutta turhaan, ja lisävihje varmisti että kyseessä oli ihan väärä suunta.

Myös pettämättömiksi arvellut lunttaussivut eli http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat%C3%...ourse_cycliste ja
http://www.memoire-du-cyclisme.eu/di.../disparues.php vetivät vesiperän.

----------


## ollehuima

Googlasin Tourin mäkikisan voittajia ja sieltä Rene Vietto, joka voitti GP Wolberin. Kisa ajettiin 1922-34. Että oisko tää oikea vastaus?

----------


## Kossu

Juurikin näin, oikea vastaus. Grand Prix Wolber oli aikoinaan epävirallinen maailmanmestaruuskisa, johon pääsivät kutsuttuna kolme parasta kuskia sen ajan merkittävistä pyöräilymaista. Kun MM-kisoja sitten alettiin järjestämään, alkoi GP Wolber hiipua. Viimeinen kisa ajettiin 1934 ja Vietto voitti. Vietto taas piti keltaista paitaa useammassa Tourissa muttei ikinä onnistunut voittamaan. 

Ollehuima jatkaa.

----------


## ollehuima

Kysymysten teko on kyllä vaikeaa, mutta koetetaan tätä. Naisten maantieajon mm-kisoissa Jeannie Longo-Ciprelli ollut 20 vuoden aikahaarukalla mitaleilla. Miehissä  näin pitkään väliin ei ole kukaan pystynyt, vaan ennätys on 13 vuotta. Eli kuka mies on ollut maantieajon mm- mitaleilla 13 vuoden aikahaarukassa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Alejandro Valverde? Viidesti palkintopallilla 2003-2013. Mutta ei.

Joop Zoetemelk? Vanhin maailmanmestari, mukana 1971-1987. Mutta ei.

Rik Van Steenbergen? Kolmas 1946, mestari 1949, 1956 ja 1957. Mutta ei.

----------


## ollehuima

Vähän vaikea antaa vihjettä, mutta vastaus on noissa ylempänä olevissa viesteissä...

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastaukseni ei ole Merckx joka voitti kolmannen mestaruutensa vaan Raymond Poulidor joka saavutti neljännen palkintopallisijoituksensa (3. 1961, 1964, 1966 ja 2. 1974).

http://maynardnet.blogspot.fi/2008/0...-poulidor.html
http://inrng.com/2013/04/birthday-ra...poulidor-myth/
http://montour1959lasuite.blogspot.f...yclisme-7.html

----------


## ollehuima

Hieno pätkä, ja oikea vastaus. Teoreettisesti Valverdella vois olla saumaa ainakin sivuta tätä...

----------


## kuovipolku

Vaihteeksi nimilista (nimet aakkosellisessa järjestyksessä): Kurt Asle Arvesen, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Magnus Bäckstedt, Bo Hamburger, Søren Lilholt, Lars Michaelsen, Rolf Sørensen.

Kuka puuttuu joukosta ja kuka ei kuulu joukkoon?

----------


## kuovipolku

Viiden pisteen vihje: puuttuva nimi on Thor Hushovd.

----------


## buhvalo

> Hieno pätkä, ja oikea vastaus. Teoreettisesti Valverdella vois olla saumaa ainakin sivuta tätä...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theo_Middelkamp

14 vuotta pronssin ja kullan valilla.

----------


## ollehuima

Totta, pahoittelut etten itsekään osannut etsiä tarpeeksi tarkasti vastausta. Sota-aikaa kyllä koetin haravoida tarkasti, mutta en näemmä tarpeeksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kurt Asle Arvesen, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Thor Hushovd, Magnus Bäckstedt, Bo Hamburger, Søren Lilholt, Lars Michaelsen ja Rolf Sørensen.

Kolmen pisteen vihje: Bo Hamburger ei kuulu joukkoon (vaikka on voittaja hänkin). Miksi ei?

----------


## Kossu

Sellaista mietin että aika monella noista on etappivoitto Tourissa, Vueltassa tai Girossa, mutta parilta näytti puuttuvan. Mutta olisiko jollain alunperin ollut ja D vitamiinin takia myöhemmin riisuttu?

Mutta onhan Hushovdilla etappivoittoja niin ettei tainnut olla tämä arvaus sinne päinkään?

----------


## buhvalo

> Kurt Asle Arvesen, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Thor Hushovd, Magnus Bäckstedt, Bo Hamburger, Søren Lilholt, Lars Michaelsen ja Rolf Sørensen.
> 
> Kolmen pisteen vihje: Bo Hamburger ei kuulu joukkoon (vaikka on voittaja hänkin). Miksi ei?



Bo:lla keltapaita mita muilla ei ole.

----------


## kuovipolku

Buhvalo onnistui yllättävällä vastauksellaan tekemään irtioton, mutta nähtäväksi jää kantaako se maaliin saakka eli löytääkö peloton paremman vastauksen. 

Lista yllä on kattava eli siihen ei kuulu kuin seitsemän ajajaa. Bo Hamburger kuuluu toiseen joukkoon joka sekin on lista voittajista ja johon kuuluu vain kolme ajajaa. Ainoastaan Rolf Sørensen kuuluu molempiin joukkoihin,

Yhden pisteen vihje: kysymys ei liity mitenkään suuriin ympäriajoihin eikä pienempiinkään etappikisoihin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Viime hetken vihje: liikumme pohjoiseurooppalaisissa maisemissa, ilmassa on enemmän kuin aavistus keväästä (vaikka maassa voikin joskus olla lunta).

----------


## nustrom

Ainoat pohjoismaalaiset jotka ovat voittaneet kevätklassikon? Kurt-Asle Arvesen & Sören Lilholt E3 Harelbeken, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Thor Hushovd ja Lars Michaelsen Ghent-Wevelgemin, Magnus Bäckstedt Paris-Roubaix:n ja Rolf Sörensen Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne:n ja Ronden (myös Liege-Bastogne-Liegen, mutta se ei taida kuulua tähän joukkoon..)

----------


## nustrom

Ja olisiko se kolmen lista sitten pohjoismaalaiset Ardennien klassikoiden voittajat? Rolf Sörensen Liege-Bastogne-Liege ja Bo Hamburger sekä Kim Andersen La Fleche? Neljäntenä listalle olisi tyrkyllä itse Bjarne Amstel Gold Racen voitolla, mutta se ajetaan Hollannin puolella..

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä oli (taas) tällainen enemmänkin väsymättömän googlaajan kuin maantiepyöräilyn historian syvästi sisäistäneen tietäjän tekemä kysymys. Kuten nustrom oivalsi, kaikki olivat pohjoismaalaisia klassikkovoittajia. Ensimmäinen lista muodostui Flanderin klassikkojen eli mukulakiviklassikkojen voittajista:

2009 Gent-Wevelgem Edvald Boasson Hagen
2008 E3 Harelbeke Kurt Asle Arvesen
2006 Gent-Wevelgem Thor Hushovd
2004 Pariisi-Roubaix Magnus Bäckstedt
1997 Flanderin ympäriajo Rolf Sørensen
1995 Gent-Wevelgem Lars Michaelsen
1990 E3 Harelbeke Søren Lilholt


Jälkimmäisen listan ajajat olivat Ardennien klassikkojen voittajia:

1998 La Flèche Wallonne Bo Hamburger
1997 Amstel Gold Race Bjarne Riis
1993 Liège-Bastogne-Liège Rolf Sørensen
1984 La Flèche Wallonne Kim Andersen


En ole sataprosenttisen varma että juuri tämä jaottelu on vakiintunut myös Wikipedian ulkopuolella ja luulin tietäväni ettei näitä klassikkovoittoja ollut tullutkaan Pohjoismaihin ennen 90-lukua, mutta toivon ettei kysymys silti ollut kovin epäonnistunut.

Nustrom tuli kuin tyhjästä ja ylitti maaliviivan ensimmäisenä ja saa luvan jatkaa!

----------


## nustrom

Kysymys oli sen verrna hankala että ilman vihjeitä olisin jäänyt lähtöviivalle  :Vink: 

Jatketaan kysymyksellä: 

Mikä seitsemän voiton sarja nähtiin Ranskan ympäriajossa 90-luvun aikana? Nyt siis pysytään 90-luvulla, ei mennä 80- tai 2000-luvun puolelle  :Hymy:

----------


## Kossu

Pinarello?

----------


## Samuli

> Pinarello?



Taitaa olla oikea vastaus, mutta annetaan tuomarin päättää. 5xIndurain, Riis ja Ulrich

----------


## nustrom

Kyllä, Pinarello on oikea vastaus. Kossu jatkakoon tästä!

Ja niin, kuten Samuli tuossa yllä jo mainitsi niin ensin Baneston väreissä Indurainin ajamana 1991-1995, sitten Team Telekomin väreissä ensin Bjarne Riisin työkaluna 1996 ja Jan Ullrichin kanssa 1997 = 7 peräkkäistä kokonaiskisan voittoa.

----------


## Kossu

Huomenta. Jatketaan samasta teemasta. Mitä tarkoittaa, että Pinarello oli viimeisistä viimeinen?

----------


## Kossu

Giovanni "Nani" Pinarello

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## Kossu

Oikea vastaus. Mustia paitoja jaettiin Girossa 1946-1951 viimeiselle maaliin päässeelle ja Giovanni Pinarello sai tuon halutun Maglia Neran nimenomaan sinä viimeisenä vuonna, kun sitä jaettiin. Paita lienee edelleen näytillä Pinarellon liikkeessä Trevisossa. 

Kuovipolku jatkaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ollaan suuren ympäriajon toiseksi viimeisellä etapilla. Kokonaiskilpailun johtajaja ajaa arvopaidassaan kahdeksatta päivää. Kakkonen on hänestä kymmenen sekunnin päässä ja kolmonen yli minuutin. Osuudella on kolme suurta vuorinousua. Kun ollaan maalissa, arvopaita on vaihtanut omistajaa ja sen pukee ylleen ennen etappia kuusi minuuttia jäljessä ollut ajaja.

Mikä ympäriajo? Mikä vuosi?

----------


## nustrom

Tour 2006 kävi heti mielessä mutta ei se ihan noin mennyt kun tarkistin...pitää jatkaa pohtimista.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ollenkaan hullumpi alustava arvaus! Floyd Landis lähti Tourin 17. osuudelle 8 minuuttia Oscar Pereiron jäljessä kokonaiskilpailun sijalta 11, ajoi hatkan kiinni, meni menojaan ylivoimaiseen soolovoittoon, mutta jäi vielä kolmanneksi 30 s Pereirosta. Keltapaitaan hän pukeutui vasta 19. osuuden aika-ajon jälkeen.


Viiden pisteen vihje: kokonaiskilpailun johtaja oli ulkomaalainen ja ajoi tallissa A joka sekin oli ulkomaalainen, Kakkonen ajoi tallissa B, kolmonen ja kuutonen tallissa C ja hatkaan lähtenyt ajaja tallissa D; kaikki kolme tallia olivat isäntämaasta. Vähempimerkityksellisenä seikkana voidaan lisäksi mainita että talli A:n pääsponsori oli automerkki ja talli C:n pyörämerkki .

----------


## nustrom

No niin, tuon vihjeen avulla arvoitus (ehkä) ratkesi. Kyseessä on Vuelta a Espana vuonna 1985, kokonaiskilpailun johtaja (ja lopullinen kakkonen) oli Robert Millar ja lopullinen voittaja Pedro Delgado? Espanjalaiset pelasivat yhdessä britin pois johdosta...

----------


## kuovipolku

Toukokuun 11, pvä, 1985. Peugeot-tallin skotti Robert Millar pidetään jo voittajana, hänelle riittää että kakkonen, Zor-tallin kolumbialainen Francisco "Pacho" Rodriguez, ja kolmonen, Orbean Peio Ruiz Cabestany, eivät pääse karkuun. Kelme-tallin José Recio, joka on lähtenyt hatkaan tavoittelemaan etappivoittoa, ja Orbean Pedro "Perico" Delgado, joka on ajanut hänet kiinni, tekevät yhteistyötä ja kasvattavat eroa Millariin, jonka tallipäällikkö ei ensin tajua syntynyttä uhkaa ja kun tajuaa, joutuu huomaamaan että Millar ei saa muilta apua takaa-ajoon ja syyttää - eikä välttämättä aiheetta - espanjalaistalleja salaisesta sopimuksesta ulkomaalaisen ajajan tappioksi. Britit muistavatkin nämä tapahtumat voittona joka ryöstettiin Millarilta.

Rodriguez oli yrittänyt iskeä jo ensimmäisessä nousussa ja Millar oli kärsinyt rengasrikon toisen nousun alussa eikä hänellä viimeisen nousun alkaessa ollut enää apunaan oman tallin miehiä. Kärkikaksikon etumatka ei kuitenkaan ollut kuin toista minuuttia, mutta sitten alkoikin tapahtua.





http://www.podiumcafe.com/2011/5/11/...ltaAEspana1985

http://www.thewashingmachinepost.net/bob/vuelta.html

http://pedaladasdehistoria.blogspot....do-ya-has.html



Nustrom ryösti kysymysvuoron!

----------


## nustrom

No niin, pahoittelut että kesti hetken ennen kuin pääsin tänne asettamaan kysymyksen!

Millä tavalla Luxembourg (kaupunki, ei valtio) on ainutlaatuinen paikka pyöräilyhistoriassa?

----------


## nustrom

Viiden pisteen vihjeenä: tilanne tulee muuttumaan lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Luulin hetken verran jo etsiväni vastausta oikeasta suunnasta, mutta vaikka Luxemburg oli ensimmäinen Ranskan ulkopuolinen kaupunki joka sai vuonna 2002 kunnian toimia toistamiseen Tourin avausosuuden isäntänä se ei silti ole ainoa, sillä Liège oli isäntänä vuosina 2004 ja 2012. Lisäksi Leeds 2014 tai Utrecht 2015 eivät muuttaisi asiaintilaa. No, kaikkinaisen aivotoiminnan harjoittamisen sanotaan olevan hyödyllistä...

----------


## nustrom

Annetaan kolmen pisteen vihje: kysymys ei liity maantiepyöräilyyn.

----------


## nustrom

Yhden pisteen vihje: kysymys liittyy pyöräilyn arvokisoihin.

----------


## Kossu

Aika paha tämä kysymys. Tai niin no miten sen nyt ottaa. Varmaan helppo sille joka tietää. Itsellä kävi aluksi mielessä Tourin eka ulkomainen voittaja Francois Faber sekä luxemburgilaiset ja Luxemburgin sponssaamat ammattilaistallit mutta sitten tuo kolmen pisteen vihje torppasi nuo. Cyclocrossia, velodromeja ja nojakkeja olen miettinyt vihjeiden jälkeen mutta nyt on kova pähkinä. Joku vinkki tarttis vielä saada...

----------


## nustrom

Uskoisin että olet jo käynyt aika lähellä oikeaa vastausta. No, tarkennetaan vielä viimeisintä vihjettä: kysymys liittyy cyclocrossin arvokisoihin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Cyclo-crossin maailmanmestaruuskisoja on ajettu vuodesta 1950. Luxemburg on toiminut isäntäkaupunkina kolmasti (1951, 1956 ja 1968) eli useammin kuin mikään muu kaupunki tai kunta. Saavutukseen yltävät seuraavaksi Tšekin Tábor (2001, 2010 ja 2015) ja Belgian (Heusden-)Zolder (1970, 2002 ja 2016).

----------


## nustrom

Kyllä! Kuovipolku sai purtua pähkinän palasiin ja palkinnoksi ojennetaan seuraava kysymysvuoro  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Palataan maantielle. Hänellä on kaksi osuusvoittoa Vueltasta ja kuusi sekä arvopaita Tourilta. Hän on lisäksi mm. voittanut erään pienemmän ympäriajon neljästi. Kuka on tämä pyöräilijä joka kuitenkin tunnetaan paremmin kilpailu-uransa muista saavutuksista?

----------


## Turf Moor

^Tom Boonen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Qatarin ympäriajon nelinkertainen voittaja on voittanut myös Tour de Picardien ja Belgian ympäriajon - ja tietysti huikean määrän klassikkoja.


Turf Moor pukee ylleen arvuuttajan arvopaidan!

----------


## Turf Moor

Abraham Olano on saavuttanut jotain, mihin kukaan muu (mies)pyöräilijä ei ole toistaiseksi pystynyt. Siis mitä?

----------


## YGoo

Voittanut kultaa MM-kisoissa sekä maantiellä että aika-ajossa. Pikaisella etsimisellä en muita löytänyt..

----------


## Turf Moor

> Voittanut kultaa MM-kisoissa sekä maantiellä että aika-ajossa. Pikaisella etsimisellä en muita löytänyt..




Tätähän tässä haettiin.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham_Olano

Seuraavan kysymyksen esittää YGoo.

----------


## YGoo

Paris - Roubaix on varmasti tunnetuin klassikko, joka liittyy (tosin enään nimellisesti) Pariisiin. Aiemmin on ajettu myös toista, huomattavasti pidempää kevät klassikkoa, johon Pariisi on osallisena.

Kysymys kuuluu, mikä tämä kisa oli?

----------


## Lasol

> Paris - Roubaix on varmasti tunnetuin klassikko, joka liittyy (tosin enään nimellisesti) Pariisiin. Aiemmin on ajettu myös toista, huomattavasti pidempää kevät klassikkoa, johon Pariisi on osallisena.
> 
> Kysymys kuuluu, mikä tämä kisa oli?



Bordeaux - Paris.

Ulkomuistista jopa. Kirjasta joskus lukenu.

----------


## YGoo

Bordeaux - Paris kisa on oikea vastaus! 

Ensimmäinen kisa ajettiin vuonna 1891 ja viimeinen 1988. Pituutta kisalla oli noin 560 km. Milano - San Remon vajaa 300 kilsaa tuntuu suoraataan "lyhyeltä"  :Hymy: 

Lasol jatkaa!

----------


## Lasol

Jaahas, vastauksessa meni puoli minuuttia, kysyessä varmaan tunti miettiessä. Pitääkin harkita uusiks seuraavan kerran ku vastaa!  :Hymy: 

Taylor Phinney ajaa Thor Hushovdin kanssa samassa jengissä, BMC:ssä. Kummatkin kovia klassikkomenijöitä vaikkakin eri vaiheessa uraansa. Taylorin faijja, Davis, ajo myös ammatikseen kilpaa pyörällä. Mitä yhteistä Thor Hushovdilla ja Davis Phinneyllä?

----------


## nustrom

Davis Phinneyn lempinimi on Thor?

----------


## Lasol

> Davis Phinneyn lempinimi on Thor?



Näin on näppylät. Anna palaa!

----------


## nustrom

Ensinnäkin, pahoittelut että kysymyksen kanssa kesti hetken. Interwebin ulkopuolinen elämä vei mennessään...

Kysytäänpä sitten, että mitä yhteistä on poika Taylor Phinneyllä ja Thor Hushovdilla, siis sen lisäksi että ajavat samassa tallissa ja pärjäävät klassikoissa?

----------


## nustrom

Jaahas, onnistuinkohan mä katkaisemaan koko ketjun tällä kysymyksellä? Luulin vielä että tämä olisi varsin helppo...

No, kokeillaan jos joku innoistuisi vihjeen jälkeen ehdottamaan vastausta: samaan ryhmään kuuluu kaikkiaan 18 kuskia, mm. Janez Brajkovic ja Lars Boom. Mukana yksi espanjalainen, muttei yhtään ranskalaista, tanskalaista tai sveitsiläistä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Molemmat ovat lapsineroja eli hankkivat itselleen sateenkaaripaidan 20-vuotiaana U-23 aika-ajosta, Hushovd 1998 ja Phinney 2010. (He muuten näkyvät kumpikin voittaneen samana vuonna myös Paris-Roubaix espoirsin eli U23-kisan; triviatärppinä mainittakoon että he ovat ainoat tämän tuplan saavuttaneet.)

PS Milano-San Remon 7. sija ei toki onnistu ajajalta joka ei pärjää klassikoissa, mutta odotetaan vielä...

----------


## nustrom

> Molemmat hankkivat itselleen sateenkaaripaidan U-23 aika-ajosta, Hushovd 1998 ja Phinney 2010.



Kyllä, oikea vastaus! Tuota U23 Paris-Roubaix + tempokulta-tuplaa en huomannut itsekään. Olisi tullut muuten vielä vaikeampi kysymys  :Vink: 

Kuovipolku jatkakoon!

----------


## kuovipolku

Kokeillaanpa kysymystä johon vastaaminen ei edellytä ensyklopedista tietoutta vaan enemmänkin aktiivista maantiepyöräilyn seurantaa ja vain jonkin verran detaljitasolle ulottuvaa muistia - jonka
ei edes tarvitse ulottua Thor Hushovdin ammattilaisuraa kauemmaksi sillä norjalainen oli mukana tässä kisassa, tosin tällä etapilla hän lähinnä vain ajoi maaliin.

Mikä kisa ja mikä etappi?

Kolmen miehen hatka irtoaa pääjoukosta jo ennen kuin 10 km on ajettu. Yhdellä heistä on saavutuksinaan mm. johtajan paita kaikista kolmesta suuresta ympäriajosta mutta hän putoaa päivän viimeisessä vuorinousussa. Toinen hankkii itselleen mäkikilpailun johtajan paidan jonka myös pitää kisan loppuun asti. Kolmas on vahvempi loppukirissä ja tuo joukkueelleen kisan ainoaksi jäävän osuusvoiton. Pariinkymmeneen ajajaan kutistunut pääjoukko tulee maaliin alle minuutin päässä ja johtajanpaita saa uuden haltijan, mutta vain päiväksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lyhyt kertaus. Ajetaan erään kilpailun erästä osuutta, jolla on viisi luokiteltua nousua. Kolmen miehen hatka karkaa aivan alussa, peloton jää enimmillään yli 11 min päähän. irtiottotrion nimekkäin ajaja putoaa viimeisessä nousussa, takaa-ajajat pääsevät alle minuutin päähän, loppukirissä toinen on vahvempi mutta toinen on voittanut mäkipaidan,

Ajaja A:lla oli siis saavutuslistallaan johtajanpaidat Girosta, Tourilta ja Vueltasta. Hän keskeytti myöhemmin kilpailun ja päätti kauden lopussa uransa.
Ajaja B:lle voitto oli uran viimeinen tällä tasolla. Hänkin on lopettanut mutta jatkaa yhä pyöräilyn parisssa.
Ajaja C oli heistä nuorin, mutta saavutus jäi hänen tähtihetkekseen, sillä lupaava ura käytännössä katkesi dopingrikkeeseen, sopimuksen irtisanomiseen ja alemman tason talleihin joutumiseen.
Ajaja D oli kuuteen vuoteen ensimmäinen ranskalainen kilpailun johtajanpaidassa. Hänen uransa jatkuu yhä menestyksekkäänä.
Ajaja E voitti kilpailun. Hänellä oli jo menestyksekäs ura takanaan ja se jatkuu yhä aktiiviajajana, joskin dopingrikkeen varjostamana.

----------


## kuovipolku

A on australialainen, C ja D ranskalaisia, E italialainen. Hushovd on norjalainen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Pelkään pahoin että useimmat ovat kysymyksen luettuaan arvioineet sen epäkiinnostavan vaikeaksi. Uskallan kuitenkin väittää että nokkelin olisi osannut vastata pelkästään arvaamalla että kyseessä ei ole ihan mikä tahansa etappi vaan sellainen jonka voisi ajatella olevan kaikkien pyöräilyn ystävien jollain tasolla tuntema.

Yhden pisteen vihje: kysymyksen voi sanoa olevan erinomaisen ajankohtainen!

----------


## nustrom

Kiitos, tuo vihje auttoi ratkaisemaan arvoituksen. Olin jo aiemmin arvannut, että vuosi on 2008 ja ajaja A on Bradley McGee, mutta etappikisoja tuntui mahtuvan kauteen niin paljon etten päässyt sen pidemmälle. Eli:
2008 Paris-Nice, Stage 3:
A = Bradley McGee, kuten yllä todettu
B = Kjell Carlström
C = Clement Lhotellerie
D = Sylvain Chavanel
E = Davide Rebellin

----------


## kuovipolku

Chapeau! Yksi suomalaisen maantiepyöräilyn hienoimmista hetkistä oli keskiviikkona päivälleen kuusi vuotta sitten (ja eilen Kellu sai voiton DS:nä Tirreno-Adriaticossa).






(YouTube-videota en löytänyt, mutta jotain kertovat CyclingNews ja Wikipedia.)


Nustrom on hyvä ja jatkaa...

----------


## nustrom

Seuraava kysymys: kuka kuljettaja on kyseessä? Nuorena miehenä hän piti johtajan paitaa yllään heti ensimmäisessä suuressa ympäriajossaan, mutta menetti sen heti seuraavana päivänä katkettuaan mäkietapilla. Sen jälkeen meni joitakin vuosia ilman mainittavaa menestystä, mutta myöhemmin urallaan hän voitti kuitenkin sekä maailmanmestaruuden että suuren ympäriajon.

----------


## Turf Moor

^ Cadel Evans.

----------


## nustrom

Congrats! Vuoro siirtyy Turf Moorille!

----------


## Turf Moor

Hän voitti aikanaan kaksi etappia ja pilkkupaidan Tourilla, ja myös hänen veljensä on voittanut etapin suuressa ympäriajossa. 
Hänen kaksi poikaansa seuraavat isänsä jalanjälkiä ja ajavat ammatikseen. Toinen pojista on voittanut mm. kaksi maailmanmestaruutta. Kenestä vuorten kuninkaasta onkaan kyse?

----------


## rjrm

Olisko Fransesco Moser?
Edit, tai veljensä Diego?

----------


## Turf Moor

^Ei ole kumpikaan.

----------


## Lekuu

Oliskos Mariano Martinez? pojista Miguel on ottanut pari maastopyöräilyn sateenkaaripaitaa ja Yannick ajaa Europcarissa.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Oliskos Mariano Martinez? pojista Miguel on ottanut pari maastopyöräilyn sateenkaaripaitaa ja Yannick ajaa Europcarissa.




Mariano_Martinez on oikea vastaus. Hänen veljensä Martin_Martinez voitti yhden etapin Vueltassa 1974. Pojista Yannick_Martinez ajaa tosiaan Europcarissa ja Miguel_Martinez on voittanut olympiamitalien lisäksi kaksi sateenkaaripaitaa, toisen maastossa vuonna 2000 ja toisen cyclocrossin U23-sarjassa 1996. Seuraavan kysymysen esittää Lekuu.

----------


## Lekuu

Ai toinen mestaruus olikin cyclosta, katsoimpa huolimattomasti. Seuraavaan kysymykseen tarvitseekin sitten vähemmän historiatietojen penkomista Wikipediasta.

Kuka?
-5 pisteen vihje: Tämä Jussi Veikkasen entinen tallikaveri vaihtaa rooliaan ajajasta tallinsa sporttipäälliköksi heti tämän klassikkokauden päätyttyä?

----------


## YGoo

Gabriel Rasch, nykyinen Skyn ajaja ja tuleva sporttipäällikkö. Ajoi kauden 2012 FDJ joukkueessa Veikkasen kanssa.

----------


## Lekuu

Oikein, siinä lähti 5 pistettä nopeasti jakoon. YGoo saa arvuuttaa seuraavaksi.

----------


## YGoo

Kuka pyöräilijä kyseessä?

Voittanut "Je suis une célébrité, sortez-moi de là" -kilpailun

----------


## Kossu

Kuukle sanoo että The King of jungle is Richard Virenque.

----------


## YGoo

> Kuukle sanoo että The King of jungle is Richard Virenque.



Kyllä! Oli vähän kevyempi kysymys tähän väliin.. Tosi-TV ohjelmasta ei mitään hajua, voisin melkein väittää että "katsomatta p***aa.. Virengue "pelastettu julkisuudelta", Kossu jatkaa!

----------


## Kossu

No helpon luulisin olevan tämänkin:
Kuka ajoi ensimmäisenä TdF voittoon johtaen kisaa ensimmäisestä etapista maaliin?

----------


## kukavaa

Salettiin Lance, eiku Merckxi. Vastaan Anquetil.

----------


## Kossu

Kauempaa pitää hakea.
No laitetaan vielä vinkki, että kun aikaisemmin kysyin Maglia Nerasta niin tässä kysymyksessä on linkki siihen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Linkki on se että Giron mustan paidan viimeinen virallinen voittaja oli Bottecchia-tallissa ajanut Giovanni Pinarello ja ensimmäinen keltaista paitaa ensimmäisen etapin maalista hallinnut ajaja oli Ottavio Bottecchia vuonna 1924. Saavutus johon hänen jälkeensä on kyennyt vain kaksi ajajaa,  Nicolas Frantz vuonna 1928 ja Romain Maes vuonna 1935.

Mutta mutta. Kysymyshän kuului: "Kuka ajoi ensimmäisenä TdF voittoon johtaen kisaa ensimmäisestä etapista maaliin?" ja ennen Bottecchiaakin sen oli onnistunut tekemään peräti kaksi miestä: vuonna 1903 Maurice Garin ja 1914 Philippe Thys.

PS Thys oli (oman kertomansa mukaan eli hyvin mahdollisesti mutta asiasta ei ole todisteita) ensimmäinen ajaja joka piti keltaista paitaa, mutta hänkään ei alusta pitäen. Eikä itse asiassa Bottecchiakaan pitänyt sitä keskeytyksettä maaliin saakka, sillä yhdellä Italian rajan lähellä ajetulla etapilla hän ajoi seura-asussaan koska hänellä ilmeisesti oli syytä pelätä fasisteja ja helposti tunnistettavassa ajoasussa olisi ollut helpompi kohde mahdollisille hyökkäyksille.

----------


## Kossu

Kuovipolulla oli tarkemmat tiedot kuin kysyjällä, Ottavio Bottechiaa tässä haettiin mutta minulta jäi tässä huomiotta Garinin ja Thysin saavutukset.

Kuovipolku kysyy.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kuovipolulla riitti tällä kertaa jalkaa hakemaan tiedolle varmistusta ja vähän taustaakin toisesta lähteestä...

Pysytään Tourilla (vaikka heinäkuu on vielä kaukana kaukana) ja käännellään aikakirjan lehtiä rivakkaan tahtiin jotta päästään lähemmäksi nykyaikaa. Vuoden 1935 jälkeen ei siis yksikään ajaja ole pitänyt keltaista paitaa ensimmäisen osuuden maalista Champs-Élysées'lle - mutta kuka viimeksi *melkein* (muttei ihan) teki sen?

Kysymys on ikäänkuin kontrafaktuaalinen eli jos ajaja A ei olisi hävinnyt osuudella N ajajalle B hän olisi ajanut keltaisessa koko kisan.

PS Suljetaan pois mielettömät vastausvaihtoehdot eli ne joissa joku voittaa jonkun etapin mahdottomalla marginaalilla. Oikeassa vastauksessa liikutaan sekunneissa suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## YGoo

Vuoden 1961 Tourilla Jacques Anquetil piti keltaista paitaa hallinassaa 1B etapilta kisan loppuun. 1A etapin voitto André Darrigade, joka siis nautti johtajan paidasta yhden etapin verran, mutta ei yhtään yötä, koska etapit 1A ja 1B ajettiin samana päivänä. Darrigade voitti 1A etapin irtiotossa, jossa myös Anquetil oli mukana, joten ero keltapaidan ja Anquentilin välillä on ollut marginaalinen.

Tämän tapahtuman löysin, lieneekö kysymys samasta asiasta?

----------


## tapna

Yksipallinen 1999? Prologissa keltapaita päälle, mutta muutamaa etappia myöhemmin Jaan Kirsipuu vei paidan. Lopulta virolainen jänishousu ei uskaltanut lähteä vuorille mukaan, jonka seurauksena Armstrong sai paidan takaisin. Vai otetaanko näissä kysymyksissä huomioon ainoastaan viralliset tulokset?

----------


## kuovipolku

Hyviä vastauksia!

Darrigaden voittaessa Anquetil oli seitsemäs samalla ajalla ja kokonaiskilpailuissa 30 s eli bonussekuntien verran jäljessä. 1 b oli aika-ajo jossa Anquetil oli ylivoimainen.

On kuitenkin olemasa (ainakin) kaksi myöhempää vuotta.


1999 Lance Armstrongin prologissa hankkima etumatka alkoi kadota heti ensimmäisellä etapilla ja hän tosiaan menetti johdon jo toisen etapin jälkeen. Seuraavilla osuuksilla Armstrong jäi lisää Kirsipuusta ja ennen 8. osuutta eli aika-ajoa hän oli pudonnut viidenneksi ja eroa kärkeen oli jo 54 s. Armstrong oli armoton ja voitti Alex Züllen minuutilla ja kaikki muut vähintään kahdella ja otti keltapaidan takaisin. Kirsipuu keskeytti lepopäivän jälkeisen 9. etapin.

Vaihtoehtohistoriassa Armstrongin olisi näin ollen pitänyt olla 54 s nopeampi prologissa, 1, tai 2. etapilla ja tuomarin ominaisuudessa luokittelen sellaisen mahdollisuuden bats-out-of-outer-space -kategoriaan (kuten lajin harrastajien käyttämä termi kuuluu).


Vihje: toinen vuosi osuu edellisten välille ja toinen - eli oikea vastaus - tämän vuosituhannen puolelle.

----------


## buhvalo

> Vihje: toinen vuosi osuu edellisten välille ja toinen - eli oikea vastaus - tämän vuosituhannen puolelle.




Potentiaalinen vuosi loytyi wikista, tapahtumat kaivelen hatarasta muistista. LA 2005, muistaakseni 3s takkiin Zabriskielle prologissa (edit aika-ajossa) takkiin ja kaiketi viela tarkoituksella. Myohemmin viela 'sympaattinenjyhkija' paasi keltaiseen vaikka Disco olisi voinut silloinkin pitaa keltaisen LA:lla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Armstrong hävisi Zabriskielle 1. etapilla eli aika-ajossa 3 s, otti keltapaidan 4. etapilla eli joukkueaika-ajossa ja menetti sen yli kahdella minuutilla Jens Voigtille 9. etapilla eli ensimmäisella vuoriosuudella. Jensie romahti seuraavana päivänä ja hävisi yli puoli tuntia.

 Kontrafaktuaalisella Tourilla Lancen olisi näin ollen pitänyt olla nopeampi kahdella eri etapilla (tai ajaa 19 km tempo 2.18 toteutunutta historiaa parempaan aikaan...), mutta tarvitaan vain yksi etappi joka olisi mennyt vain hieman toisin.


Vihje: toinen ajoittuu legendaariselle 70-luvulle ja toinen taisi olla sellainen vuosi ettei kilpailusta jäänyt mitään erityistä mieleen.

----------


## nustrom

Vuonna 2012 Fabian Cancellara voitti Bradley Wigginsin prologissa 7 sekunnilla, ja piti keltapaitaa etapille 6 saakka. Wiggins piti keltapaitaa etapilta 7 maaliin saakka. Jos Bradley olisi ajanut prologin 8 sekuntia nopeammin, olisi hän johtanut lähdöstä maaliin. Mielestäni täysin mahdollista, huomioiden Wigginsin tempokyvyt..

Toinen seikka sitten on, että jos Wiggins olisi ottanut keltapaidan heti prologissa, olisi Sky varmaan pyrkinyt pääsemään siitä eroon mahdollisimman pian jotta joukkueen voimat eivät kuluisi paidan puolustamiseen heti ensimmäisellä viikolla  :Vink:  Jossittelua jossittelua...

----------


## kuovipolku

Lähihistorian syövereistä kaivettu täysin oikea vastaus!  Ja on kieltämättä totta että vaihtoehtohistorian muutos A olisi todellisuudessa usein aiheuttanut muutoksen B (jne) joten jossittelu pysyy senkin takia jossitteluna. Wiggins itse oli perillä Tourin historiasta ja ainakin olleessaan menestyksen kukkuloilla heinäkuussa 2012 hän vielä haaveili yltävänsä Bottecchian saavutukseen vuoden päästä (mutta me kaikki tiedämme miten siinä kävi).

Vuoden 1970 Tourilla Eddy Merckx voitti prologin, mutta toisella etapilla tallipomo ei antanut lupaa hatkan takaa-ajoon sillä mukana oli kaksi omaa miestä, joista toinen, Italo Zilioli, otti osuusvoiton ja keltaisen paidan sillä Merckx jäi 4 s päähän. Kuudennella osuudella Merckx otti sitten omansa; Zilioli jäi mm. rengasrikon takia.


Nustrom palauttanee meidät tosiasioiden maailmaan...

----------


## nustrom

Vaihdetaanpa vuodenaikaa ja siirrytään kauden loppupuolelle. Kysymys koskee merkittävää kilpailua, joka on ajettu vuodesta 1905 lähtien. Ja kysymys kuuluu: kuka on voittanut tämän kilpailun useimmin?

----------


## YGoo

Kysymyksessä lienee putoavien lehtien kilpailu eli Giro di Lombardia. Useimmin kilpailun voittoon on ajanut isäntämaan Fausto Coppi. Hänellä voittoja on yhteensä viisi.

----------


## nustrom

Yep, Race of the falling leaves on yksi monutenteista, ajettu ensimmäisen kerran vuonna 1905 ja Fausto Coppi on voittanut kisan 5 kertaa (1946-49 ja 1954). YGoo:n vuoro jatkaa!

----------


## YGoo

Teksisi mieli kysyä, kuka voittaa vuoden 2014 ensimmäisen monumentin. Mutta ehkä kysymys päivän tapahtumista ei ole tietokilpailukysymys, ainoastaan veikkaus...

Kysytään siis: Mistä pyörästä kysymys?

Urheiluatojen valmistaja, pyöräilijä ja tunnin maailman ennätys. Kaikki samasta maasta!

----------


## tapna

Olisikohan maantiepyörä tai aika-ajopyörä?

----------


## YGoo

Oli ehkä hiukan erikoisesti muotoiltu kysymys.. Tarkennetaan sen verran, että kyseessä tietty spesifi malli, ei siis pyörä "tyyppi"

----------


## MV

Lotus, Boardman, 56.375km

----------


## YGoo

Lotus 108 pyörää haettiin. Ja ko. pyörällä Boradman ajoi tunnin maailmaennätyksen Machesterin velodromilla. MV jatkaa!

----------


## MV

Armstrongia kritisoitiin jossain vaiheessa siitä että hän poikkesi pitkään vallinneesta pukukoodista käyttämällä muitakin kuin valkoisia sukkia. Tärkeä pointti, paljon tärkeämpi kuin ne dopingjutut.

Mutta faktahan on, että alku aikoina mustat sukat oli normi, kunnes eräs pariisilainen vaihtoi valkoisiin. Luultavasti myös silloin kun päällä oli keltainen paita. Hänellä on (muistaakseni) hallussaan myös toinen merkittävämpi urheilusaavituksenkolmannes.

Kukahan tämä keikari mahtoi olla?

----------


## kuovipolku

Charles Pélissier, nuorin kolmesta ajajaveljeksestä, eräs pyöräilyn suuria aristokraatteja, kauniskasvoinen eleganssin huipentuma vaaleissa ajohansikkaissaan ja valkoisissa sukissaan. Tunnettiin lempinimillä Valentino, Brummel, Le Bien-aimé.

Keikari, mutta myös armoitettu kirimies. Voitti Tourilla 16 etappia vv. 1929-1934. Yksi kolmesta ajajasta (Pélissier 1930, Eddy Merckx 1970 ja 1974, Freddy Maertens 1976) jotka ovat voittaneet kahdeksan etappia samalla tourilla. 

Hän oli 1930 myös kuudesti toinen ja kolmasti kolmas eli jäi podiumilta vain neljällä etapilla, mutta piti silti keltaista paitaa vain yhden päivän ja oli lopputuloksissa yhdeksäs. (Pyrenneillä keltaisen paidan Learco Guerralta vienyt Andre Leducq voitti.)

----------


## MV

Juuri näin. Kuovipolku jatkaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Charlot" Pélissier ylsi mainittuna vuotena 1930 saavutukseen (joka ei tosin ollut ennätys mutta) johon hänen jälkeensä on pystynyt vain yksi ajaja. Mikä saavutus ja kuka?

Viiden pisteen vihje: Hän on ajanut keltaisessa paidassa mutta ei ole koskaan voittanut Touria.

----------


## YGoo

Pélissier voitti neljä etappia putkeen. Seuraavan kerran samaan ylsi Mario Cipollini 1999.

Mukavasti oli linkkikin tähän tietoon ylempänä. Astuinko siis ansaan ja kysymys on monimutkaisempi kuin kuvittelin?

Sivumainintana pakko sanoa, että vuoden 1930 reitti oli todellakin "ympäriajo" sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä!

----------


## kuovipolku

Cipo eli Super Mario eli Leijonakuningas ei välttämättä ollut olemukseltaan aristokraattinen eikä aina niin eleganttikaan - kuvia voivat kiinnostuneet hakea itse - mutta ehdottomasti keikari ja armoitettu kirimies.

Kysymysten ei aina tarvitse olla kieroja; linkki ei sentään ollut ihan suora, Joka tapauksessa YGoo tunsi Tourinsa ja jatkaa - kenties ajankohtaisempiin maisemiin?

----------


## YGoo

Mario Cipollinin noustua esiin, annetaan lisää palstatilaa tälle pukuja rakastavalle, julkisuudessa viihtyvälle Super Mariolle.

Vuonna 2002 mies pidätettiin varsin mielenkiintoisen episodin seurauksena. Selitys laittomalle toiminnalle oli vielä mielenkiintoisempi. Kysymys kuuluukin, mitä "Mooie Mario" teki ja millä hän perusteli toimintaansa?

----------


## nustrom

Hmm..ainakin Cipo taisi joutua hankaluuksiin peesailtuaan autoja moottoritiellä ja selityksenä oli, että vain siellä hän voi turvallisesti harjoitella riittävän kovilla nopeuksilla. Muistaakseni hän sai myös ylinopeussakot harjoitellessaan kirejä (en muista minä vuonna), mutta se taisi tapahtua kaupunkialueella. Ylinopeussakot polkupyörällä moottoritiellä olisi jo aika kova saavutus ammattilaisellekin  :Vink:

----------


## YGoo

Jep! Moottoritiellä ajamisesta ja Mariolle sopivasta peesivauhdista oli kysymys. Nustrom jatkaa!

----------


## nustrom

No niin, seuraava kysymys: kuka kuski on kyseessä? Hänellä on 12 etappivoittoa Tour de Francesta, ja hän on osallistunut kyseiseen kilpailuun kaikkiaan 12 kertaa.

Tasaisen vauhdin taulukolla tuosta tulisi etappi per vuosi 12 vuoden ajan, mutta näin ei sentään käynyt, vaan joinain vuosina voittoja tuli useampia ja joinain ei ollenkaan.

----------


## MV

Taitaa olla kaksi tälläistä setämiestä. Robbie McEwen (1997-2010 pl 2001) ja Miquel Indurain (1985-1996). Veikkaan ensimmäistä.

----------


## nustrom

Veikkaus meni oikein, Robbieta tässä haettiin jatkona Super-Mariolle. MV saa kunnian esittää seuraavan kysymyksen!

----------


## MV

Rik Van Looy, Eddy Merckx, Mario Cipollini, Tom Boonen ja kuka?

----------


## kuovipolku

Maailmanmestareita ja - Milano-San Remon voittajia? Paitsi että Boonen ei ole ja että muitakin on. E3 Harelbeken voittajia? Paitsi että Merckx ei ole.ja että muitakin on. Gent-Wevelgemin voittajia? Paitsi että muitakin on.

Ai niin tietenkin: *kolminkertaisia* Gent-Wevelgemin voittajia, maailmanmestareita tai ei. Se viides (ja siis ainoa ei-maailmanmestari) on Robert Van Eenaeme, joka voitti 1936, 1937 ja 1945 (eli ajalta jolloin kisaa ei ajettu keväällä - mikä oli varmasti hyvä asia vuonna 1945 - eikä se vielä ollut klassikko).

----------


## MV

Pelkäsin, että vastaus tulee vasta sunnuntaina sen jälkeen, kun Boonen on voittanut neljännen kerran.

Kuovipolku jatkaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hetken epäröin minäkin ja mietin kannattaako vastata, mutta vastaaminen kannattaa aina...

Van Eenaemes pääsi aikakirjoihin kolminkertaisena voittajana vasta viikon kuluttua kisasta sillä maalituomarit olivat nähneet toisen ajajan ylittäneen maaliviivan ensimmäisenä. Päätös vaihtui kuitenkin valokuvien tutkimisen jälkeen. On olemassa (ainakin yksi) kevätklassikko jonka kunniataulukossa pysyi katsojien mielestä ja saatavilla olevan kuvamateriaalin perusteella mies joka ei voittanut kisaa.


Mikä kilpailu, milloin ja kuka oli "todellinen" voittaja?

----------


## kuovipolku

Maalituomari oli ranskalainen, maali oli silloin verraten uudella hippodromilla (eli laukka- ja raviradalla jossa oli jo vedonlyönnin tarpeisiin kehitetty maaiikamera, jota järjestäjä ei kuitenkaan käyttänyt).

 Lehdissä otsikoitiin vääryyden tapahtuneen, tappelunnujakoistakin uutisoitiin, mutta tuloksia ei siis muutettu. Vaatimuksia tuloksen oikaisemiseksi postuumisti on tiettävästi myös esitetty pariinkin otteeseen mutta (FWIW toisin kuin esim jonkin verran julkisuutta saaneessa Olympiastadionin sadan metrin juoksun tapauksessa) ne eivät ole muuttaneet aikanaan tehtyä ratkaisua.

Molemmilla ajajilla oli meriittiä jo edellisiltä kausilta.

----------


## MV

Kokeillaan Maës, Paris-Roubaix. Sylvère voitti ihan virallisestikin 1933, mutta Romainin voitto 1936 annettiin Georges Speicherelle. Vaikka foto on kyllä ihan selvä. Molemmat Maësit voittivat Tourin, vaikkeivat sukua olleetkaan.

Pitipä kaivaa syvältä. Onneksi hyllystä löytyy Bouvet et al. Jossa siis kuva tuosta maaliratkaisusta sivulla 107 (kuvalähde AFP). Kirjan selailu nosti kyllä sellaisen P-R -kuumeen ettei mitään rajaa. Sataisipa lunta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuosi oli tietenkin 1936. Romain Maes oli edellisvuoden Tourin voittaja, Georges Speicher vuoden 1933 voittaja ja saman vuoden maailmanmestari. Inhimillinen erehdys on toki riittävä selitys väärälle tuomiolle, mutta se että voittajaksi belgialaisten hallitsemaan kisaan saatiin vaihteeksi ranskalainen ei ollut mitenkään järjestäjän, Henri Desgrangen ja hänen lehtensä, intressien vastaista.



Maaliintulosta on muitakin ja toisesta kulmasta otettuja kuvia sekä elävääkin kuvaa:






MV kaivaa esiin seuraavan vääryyden!


PS Vanhoja kuvia ja belgialaista pyöräilykulttuuria eli Romain Maesin veljenpojan sivusto:
http://www.bloggen.be/hugo/archief.php?ID=317
http://www.bloggen.be/hugo/

----------


## MV

Jaahas. Yllä mainitussa Bouvet et al kirjassa on oma lukunsa vääryyksille. Yksi luku tuomareiden tekemille, toinen sään aiheuttamille. Siis Paris-Roubaixissa.

Ajattelin kuitenkin vaihteeksi vähän toisenlaista. Eikä niinkään vääryyttä, vaan vedetään kunnolla kotiin päin. Pitäisi löytää suomalaisia Espanjan ympäriajossa. Nimet ja parhaat loppusijoitukset. Ei liene liian vaikeaa. Ja rajataan siten että pitää olla ajanut suomalaisella lisenssillä.

----------


## MV

Kaivelin noita tuloslistoja ja tulin siihen ehkä virheelliseen lopputulokseen, että osanottoja olisi neljällä kuskilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Joona Laukka:

1995 abandono
1998 85.
1999 42.

Jukka Vastaranta:

2005 abandono

Jussi Veikkanen

2005 abandono
2007 135.
2013 abandono

Kjell Carlström

2006 120.
2009 91,
2010 abandono

Lähde: http://historia.lavuelta.com/es/corredores.asp 

(Parasta etappisijoitusta en lähde veikkaamaan, mutta eiköhän sekin löytyisi Joona Laukalta?)

----------


## Kossu

Charly Wegelius 60. vuonna 2005 mutta kai Laukka on ajanut suomalaisella lisenssillä ja Wegelius ehkä suomalaisella tai britti lisenssillä.

----------


## Leopejo

Yllätys minulle, ettei Kari Myyryläinen ikinä ajanut Vueltaa.

----------


## MV

Jep, tuota kysymystä valmistellessa piti oikein monta kertaa tarkistaa tuo Myyryläinen. Eikös hän kuitenkin ajanut jossain Baneston edeltäjässä? Ja ajeli muita pienempiä espanjalaisia etappikisoja.

Omalta kohdalta tehtävän vaativuutta lisäsi se, että kovin montaa muistorikasta tapahtumaa noista kymmenestä startista ei löydy. Laukka taisi olla 99 jossain irtioton tapaisessa.

Mutta ellei foorumin tilastojyrät jyrähdä, voinemme pitää kuovipolun vastausta riittävänä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ensiksi pahoitteluni uuden kysymyksen viivästymisestä, mutta aika on tainnut sujahtaa kuin siivillä Rondea odotellessa ja sitä seuratessa (ja välillä lenkilläkin käymässä) muillakin kuin minulla?

Myyryläinen tosiaan ajoi 1986 syyskuun alusta Reynolds - Reynolon, 1987 Reynolds - Seur ja 1988 Reynolds -nimellä kulkeneessa espanjalaistallissa, otti muutaman komean voitonkin, mutta ajoi suurista ympäriajoista vain Girossa 1988.

Joona Laukan parhaat etappisijoitukset Vueltassa olivat sijoilla 20-30, jotka lienevät varsin kohtuullisia apuajajan roolissa.




Uusi kysymys vaihteeksi kuva-arvoituksen muodossa:







Miten nämä kuvat liittyvät vuoden 1999 Vueltaan ja nimenomaan Joona Laukkaan?

----------


## MV

Vastaus löytynee täältä: http://www.frankieandreu.com/vuelta/vuelta2.html . En keksi tuota Sariolaa

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos ja kun Eurosportilta näytti silloin Vueltan kolmatta etappia suorana, voin kuvitella Peter Selinin puhuneen "alokasmaisesta virheestä", kun US Postalin apuajaja Dylan Casey heitti ylijääneen juomapullon tiensivuun sillä seurauksella että hänen pyöränsä heilahti jyrkästi ja osui suoraan Joona Laukan takavaihtajaan joka Andreun sanoin räjähti.

Laukan pyörä ei ollut ehtinyt kauaa vanheta sillä Laukka oli siirtynyt tanskalaisesta Acceptcard Pro Cyclingista portugalilaiseen Sport Lisboa Benficaan syyskuun alussa eli juuri ennen Vueltan alkua. Tallin kapteeni oli espanjalainen Melcior Mauri, vuoden 1991 voittaja.

Nippelitietoa? Eittämättä. MV jatkaa nippeleiden tai elämää suurempien asioiden merkeissä!

----------


## MV

Voi voi. Olisihan se pitänyt muistaa tuo Mauri. En usko että tuota näytettiin vaikka muistaakseni tuota Vueltaa silloin ihan kohtuu aktiivisesti seurasin. 

Mutta ajankohtaisempaa: Manders, Matthijs, Willems, Delcroix ja 19 muuta?

----------


## kuovipolku

Nimistä päätellen - vaikken tunnista niistä ainuttakaan - belgialaisia kuskeja? Belgialaisia Pariisi-Roubaix'n voittajia? Paitsi että niitä on varmasti enemmän kuin 23 (eli 55) ja että Henri Manders on hollantilainen.

Haa! Kysymys on kuin onkin kiero! Roubaix on ollut Ranskan ympäriajossa maalina 23 kertaa (tai 22 kertaa ja kerran siellä on ajettu prologi) ja joka kerran on saatu eri voittaja.

----------


## MV

Sinänsä yllättävää, että yksi alkuaikojen suosikkimaalikaupungeista on ollut viimeksi maalina 1985. Addiktoivan hyvä kysymys-, ja tietenkin vastauslähde näille löytyy täältä. Toinen metka maalikaupunki on Metz. Meinasin aluksi rakentaa kysymyksen sen faktan varaan, Metz oli käsittääkseni ensimmäinen Ranskan ulkopuolinen maalikaupunki. Seikka joka ei ihan helposti aukea uusinta karttaa tuijottamalla. Historian siivet, historian siivet.

Kysymysvuoro siirtyy kuovipolulle, odotamme jännittyneinä lähdeteoskasan varjossa, sormi googlenäppäimellä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Seuraavalla kysymyksellä (johon vastaamiseen riittää vaihteeksi maantiepyöräilyn aktiivinen seuraaminen ja/tai kohtuullisen hyvä tuntemus) on liitymäkohta edelliseen ainakin sikäli että etsimme jo lopettanutta ajajaa, jolle ei jäänyt kummoisiakaan saavutuksia suurissa ympäriajoissa; vain yksi etappivoitto Tourilla, hänen pitkältä uraltaan.

Hänen voittolistallaan on kuitenkin kaksi klassikkoa. Lisäksi hänellä on ajanut erään klassikon 16 perättäisenä kautena, vieläpä ilman ainuttakaan keskeytystä.

----------


## tapna

George Hincapie?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei huono! Hincapie ajoi ammattilaisena 1993-2012, klassikkovoitot Gent-Wevelgem 2001 ja Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne 2005, Tourin etappivoitto 2005,. Lisäksi 17 ajettua Rondea, 16 Pariisi-Roubaix'ta, 15 Gent-Wevelgemia - mutta (toisin kuin Hincapien 16 Pariisiin saakka ajettua Touria) ei katkeamattomana sarjana.

Haettava ajaja on suunnilleen samaa ikäluokkaa ja hänkin voitti uransa alkupuolella maansa maantiemestaruuden, mutta toisin kuin Hincapie vain kerran. Hänen viimeiseksi mainittavaksi voitokseen jäi Tirreno-Adriaticon etappivoitto. 

Hänen voittonsa tulivat tyypillisesti hatkasta tai pieneen kutistuneesta kärkijoukosta lähteneen soolon päätteeksi ja hänellä oli yleensä aikaa nauttia voittajana maaliintulostaan.

----------


## Samuli

Stuart O'Grady

----------


## MV

Servais Knaven tuntuu täsmäävän, vaikken oikein keksi sitä toista klassikkovoittoa. Pitää kaivaa vielä. Mutta maansa mestaruus 1995, P-R 16 kertaa peräkkäin, yksi voitto (hieno olikin, hitto kun hurrasin, enkä muista sen jälkeen kuraisempaa P-R:ää). Tourilta etappivoitto myös, hämärä mielikuva tuosta, pääjoukon lomapäivä. Mutta toinen klassikko?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei huono tämäkään. O'Gradyn ammattilaisura kesti vuodesta 1995 vuoteen 2013 ja hän voitti Cyclassicsin 2004 ja Pariisi-Roubaix'n 2007, Tourin etappivoitto 1998 sekä 2004, Australian maantiemestaruus 2003. Hän on ollut 17 kertaa mukana Tourilla, so. hän jakaa tämän ennätyksen Hincapien kanssa, mutta kahdesti hän on joutunut keskeyttämään.

Kolmen pisteen vihje: etsimämme ajajan pyörämerkki hänen suurimmassa voitossaan oli Eddy Merckx.

Oho...meillähän on jo voittaja, vaikkakin mielestään hieman epävarma! Se toinen tarkoittamani klassikko oli Scheldeprijs 1998, mutta taitaakin tosiaan olla niin että joudun taas tekemään puudelin (kuten ruotsalainen sanoo) eli pyytämään anteeksi että olin väärässä; eihän se olekaan oikea Wielerklassieker vaikka kuuluukin olennaisena osana Flanderin kevääseen.





Servais Knavenin vuoden 2001 Pariisi-Roubaix'n voitto lyhyempänä ja pidempänä videona.


MV pyyhkii ajopaitansa vähän puhtaammaksi mudasta ja jatkaa seuraavaan kysymykseen!

----------


## MV

Niin, tuo Knavenin voitto oli ehkä vähän yllätys. Ennakkosuosikit Museeuw ja Hincapie kyttäsivät toisiaan, mutta Lefevere oli onnistunut Domonoimaan kärkeen peräti neljä omaa poikaa. Jolloin kyse oli vain siitä että kuka näistä pääsee ratkaisevasti irti. Arpa osui Knaveniin. Taidolla ja tuurilla. Domo Farm Fritesille siis kolmoisvoitto.

Oma suosikki kolmoisvoittojen joukossa oli kovin erilainen. Pienen neuvottelun jälkeen nuorempi apuajaja jätettiin _toiseksi_ kun kapteeni nappasi voiton. Muutama vuosi myöhemmin hän sitten voitti saman kisan ihan itse. Hauskasti kaikki kommentaattorit eivät ole tajunneet koko kolmoisvoittoa, eikä tuota neuvottelua, vaikka se on nauhoituksissa ihan selvästi nähtävissä. Sopupeliä? Jep. Pyöräilyn perinteiden mukaista? Jep. Tuomittavaa? Na-aa

Mikäköhän kisa, ketkäköhän kuskit, joukkue, ja milloin tuo revanssi tapahtui?

----------


## tapna

Veikataan lähestyvän sunnuntain kunniaksi Paris-Roubaix vuodelta 1996. Tuo kisa on liki yhtä naurettava kuin Gewissin Fleche Wallone kaksi vuotta aikaisemmin. Sen voittanut Johan Museeuw, toiseksi sijoittunut Gianluca Bortolami ja kolmanneksi jättäytynyt Andrea Tafi jättivät neljänneksi sijoittuneen yli kahden ja puolen minuutin päähän siitä huolimatta, että Mapei-kolmikolla oli matkan varrella kaksi rengasrikkoa. Niin, ja Tafi voitti P-R:n 1999, jolloin Mapei ajoi jälleen kolmoisvoittoon.

----------


## MV

Hmm, ihan hyvä arvaus, muttei ihan yhtä hölmö kolmoisvoitto kuin hakemani. 

Ja sori, muistin sen apukuskin sijoituksen väärin, hän karkasi 'kapteeninsa' perään kun oli selvä ettei saa kiinni.

----------


## Leopejo

> Veikataan lähestyvän sunnuntain kunniaksi Paris-Roubaix vuodelta 1996. Tuo kisa on liki yhtä naurettava kuin Gewissin Fleche Wallone kaksi vuotta aikaisemmin. Sen voittanut Johan Museeuw, toiseksi sijoittunut Gianluca Bortolami ja kolmanneksi jättäytynyt Andrea Tafi jättivät neljänneksi sijoittuneen yli kahden ja puolen minuutin päähän siitä huolimatta, että Mapei-kolmikolla oli matkan varrella kaksi rengasrikkoa. Niin, ja Tafi voitti P-R:n 1999, jolloin Mapei ajoi jälleen kolmoisvoittoon.



Oliko heillä jo Colnago C40 käytössä? Unelmieni pyörä silloin. Ehkä tuo oli "naurettava", mutta Mapei ja Roubaix on ollut yksi pyöräilyn historian suurimmista yhdistelmistä. Kuinka monta Roubaix:ta he lopulta voittivat, ja kuinka monta palkintopallia? (tämä siis normaali kysymys, ei liity tietovisaan)

----------


## kuovipolku

Voitot 1995, 1996, 1998, 1999 ja 2000. Kolmoisvoitot 1996, 1998 ja 1999.

1994: 3. Franco Ballerini
1995: 1. Franco Ballerini  3. Johan Museeuw
1996: 1. Johan Museeuw  2. Gianluca Bortolami  3. Andrea Tafi
1997: 3. Johan Museeuw
1998: 1. Franco Ballerini  2. Andrea Tafi  3. Wilfried Peeters
1999: 1. Andrea Tafi  2. Wilfried Peeters  3. Tom Steels
2000: 1. Johan Museeuw

----------


## tapna

> Oliko heillä jo Colnago C40 käytössä? Unelmieni pyörä silloin. Ehkä tuo oli "naurettava", mutta *Mapei ja Roubaix on ollut yksi pyöräilyn historian suurimmista yhdistelmistä.* Kuinka monta Roubaix:ta he lopulta voittivat, ja kuinka monta palkintopallia? (tämä siis normaali kysymys, ei liity tietovisaan)



US Postal ja Tour on yksi pyöräilyn historian suurimmista yhdistelmistä, samoin Gewiss ja vuosi 1994.

----------


## Leopejo

> US Postal ja Tour on yksi pyöräilyn historian suurimmista yhdistelmistä, samoin Gewiss ja vuosi 1994.



US Postal kyllä, Gewiss oli yhden kauden "ihme", vaikka vielä pari tulosta seuraavana vuonna. Eikö Ferrari heitetty tallista ulos jo vuonna 1994?

En kyllä näe mitään yhteistä 1994-Gewiss:n ja koko 90-luvun Mapein välillä.

----------


## tapna

OT jääköön tähän.

----------


## MV

Tuo hakemani kolmoisvoitto ajettiin Pinarellolla. Mallia äkkiseltään löydä, saati muista.

----------


## Samuli

Tarjotaan tuollaista:
Sydney Olympialaiset 2000 maantieajo, Ullrich-Vinokourov-Klöden, Telekom, Lontoo 2012 maantieajo

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastaus alkoi kristallisoitua vasta kun muisti että kysyjän huomionottaen kysymys on kiero...olemme siis Sydneyn olympialaisissa jossa kolme Team Telekomin ajajaa vei palkintopallisijat. Vinokourov haki sitten tunnetusti omansa 12 vuotta myöhemmin Lontoosta.

----------


## MV

Juuri tästä on kyse. Muistelen että Ylen toimittaja oli taktiikasta ihan pihalla, vaikka olisihan se ammattiaffiliaatio pitänyt tajuta. Kun sillä on merkitystä. Ratkaiseva hetki lienee tässä videossa noin 49:20 (vaikka keskustelua käydään n minuutti aiemminkin). Vino repii, Ulle tulee rinnalle ja ojentaa, Klödi sanoo mutaman sanan päälle. En keksi mitä kieltä ne käyttivät, muistaakseni Ulle ei puhunut kuin saksaa, Klödi vähän enemmän, mutta Vinohan puhuu montaakin kieltä.

Samuli jatkaa.

----------


## Samuli

Pinarello oli vahva vihje pinarellomiehelle.

Palataanpa vielä viime viikonlopun Rondeen. Mitä erikoista oli Paterbergin tulolla Ronden reitille ja milloin Paterberg oli ekan kerran mukana Ronden reitillä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Pitävästi ja lähdekriittisesti totta on se että Paterberg ei ole ikivanha kivitie, sillä se valmistui vasta 1985. 

Tarinan mukaan alkusysäyksena oli kateus ja näyttämisen halu: paikallista maanviljelijää jäyti se että melkein naapuriin oli saatu huomiota herättänyt ja yleisöä kerännyt nousu, Koppenberg, ja kun joku vielä kerskui näkevänsä kisan oikein paraatipaikalta, hän päätti vetää samanlaisen mutta paremman oman niittynsä poikki ja rupesi kaivuupuuhan. Kivitöineen hommaan kului pitkälle toista vuotta, mutta kun Kluisbergenin pormestarikin oli innostunut asiasta, Ronden reitti saatiin kulkemaan Paterbergin kautta jo seuraavana vuonna eli 1986.

----------


## Samuli

Noinhan se Paterberg tuli Ronden reitille, mutta paikalla oli jo vanha peltotie ilman päällystettä.

Kuovinpolku jatkaa tästä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ylläolevan vahvistaa belgialainen Sport/Voetbalmagazine, joka kysyi asianosaisilta tarinan todenperäisyyttä: "Het was immers de gemeente Kluisbergen zelf die de Paterberg in 1983 aanlegde. Philippe Willequet, toenmalig schepen van Openbare Werken en huidig burgemeester: “Tot dan was de Paterberg een aardeweg waar alleen een tractor op kon. Dus besliste het voormalige gemeentebestuur om de helling te asfalteren. Tot mijn vriend Paul Vande Walle, die op de top woonde, me in mijn eerste jaar als schepen adviseerde om kasseien te gebruiken. Iets duurder, maar esthetisch veel mooier en wie weet zou daar de Ronde van Vlaanderen kunnen passeren…”

Eli suunnilleen: 1983 kunta päätti asfaltoida peltotien, mutta paikallinen asukas onnistui vakuuttamaan yleisten töiden lautakunnan siitä että vaikka kiveys tulisikin kalliimmaksi se sopisi paremmin ympäristöönsä ja kenties houkuttelisi Ronden järjestäjiä...

Pari mielestäni mainiota kuvaa vuodelta 2013.


Uusi kysymys liittyy erääseen kisaan jonka muutamat vaiheet ovat piirtyneet muistiini ja joka on varmasti tuttu monille muillekin.

Saman vuoden Pariisi-Roubaix'n voittaja lähtee yksin hatkaan pian 20 kilometrin jälkeen. Noin 90 kilometriä myöhemmin hänet ajaa kiinni sinäkin vuonna menestynyt mäkimies ja tämän vähemmän tunnettu tallitoveri. Myöhemmin myös pääjoukko saavuttaa hatkan ja erinäisten vaihdeiden jälkeen kisan loppuvaiheessa kärjessä on enää kaksikko josta toisen voi sanoa olevan nobody (jonka myöhemmän uran tähtihetkiksi jää pari GT-etappivoittoa) ja toinen on saman vuoden Tirreno-Adriaticon voittaja. 

Mikä kisa ja keitä olivat edellämainitut voittajat?

----------


## kuovipolku

Sooloirtiottoon lähtenyt ei ajanut maaliin. Hän on jo lopettanut uransa, Pariisi-Roubaix'n voitto oli hänen suurin saavutuksensa.

Menestynyt mäkimies päätti vaiheikkaan uransa samana vuonna. 

Nobodylle kakkossija merkitsi myös nousua apuajajaksi huipputason joukkueisiin ja ura jatkuu yhä.

Kisan voittajalle saavutus oli yksi monien joukossa hänen komealla urallaan. Hän on jatkanut merkittävissä tehtävissä pyöräilyn parissa.

----------


## nustrom

2004 olympialaisten maantieajo? Voittaja Paolo Bettini, kakkonen Sergio Paulinho, 2004 Paris-Roubaix:n voitti Magnus Bäckstedt. En katsonut ko. kilpailua joten mäkimies ja hänen tallikaverinsa osalta vastaus jää epätäydelliseksi (sikäli mikäli se muutenkaan on oikein  :Vink:  )...

edit: mäkimies on Richard Virenque ja hänen tallikaverinsa enemmän tempokuskina kunnostautunut Laszlo Bodrogi

----------


## MV

(nustrom: editoi mäkimieheksi Richard Virenque ja tallikaveriksi Lazlo Bodrogi)

Täytyy sanoa että lienen katsonut kisasta vain loppukierroksia. Jotka tosin muistaakin sitten elävästi. Kysymys palautti hyvin mieleen oman ja selostajien iloisen yllättyneisyyden Portugalin väreistä loppuratkaisussa. Paulinhosta on sittemmin tullut ns household name, eikä hän enää olisi mikään megayllätys.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nustrom arvasi tai tiesi aivan oikein että Sydneyn jälkeen ajettiin Ateenan olympialaisissa. Itse katsoin maantiekisan Ruotsin televisiosta ja muistan hyvin kommentaattorien tyrmistyneen ihmettelyn kun Bäckstedt vain jatkoi ja jatkoi tuhoon tuomittua irtiottoaan. Samoin lopputuloksen vääjäämättömyyden kun kultamitalin kohtaloa ratkaisemassa oli kirikyvyltään niin epätasaväkinen kaksikko. (Pronssimitalin voittajan jouduin lunttaamaan: Axel Merckx.)






Vaikka tiedänkin jo vastauksen(*) seuraavaan kysymykseen, annan vuoron nustromille!

(*) Tietenkin Samuel Sánchez.

----------


## nustrom

Olisi kieltämättä hauskaa ottaa haaste vastaan, ja keksiä 2008 olympialaisten maantieajoon liittyvä kysymys, mutta takerrutaan nyt kuitenkin vielä edellisen kysymyksen aihepiiriin ja pronssimitalistiin. Axel Merckx:hän on tietysti Eddyn poika, ja ajoi varsin pitkän ammattilaisuran vaikka saavutukset jäivätkin Eddyä vähäisemmiksi. Jossain Axel kuitenkin menestyi yhtä hyvin kuin isänsä, ja kysytäänkin nyt että mikä saavutus yhdistää isä- ja poika-Merckxiä?

----------


## MV

Molemmat voittivat maansa (Belgian) mestaruuden yhtä monta kertaa, Eddy 1970, Axel 2000.

----------


## nustrom

Jaahas, tekisi mieli sanoa että MV keksi oikean vastauksen alta aikayksikön mutta 1h 5min on kuitenkin ihan kellolla mitattavissa  :Leveä hymy:  Hieno suoritus joka tapauksessa, MV heittäköön seuraavan kysymyksen kehiin!

----------


## MV

Varjoaan nopeampi... Axelia oli aina mukava seurata varsinkin myöhemmin kun pääsi ajelemaan isänsä pyörillä. Pelotonin ainoa, jolla oma nimi isolla velon rungossa. Ja se kasietapin voitto Girossa 2000. Mestarillista.

Mutta kysymyksissä voisi siirtyä olympialaisista MM -kisoihin. Saman tyyppinen kisa: ajetaan lyhyehköllä radalla, ja hyvin muista kisoista radikaalisti poikkeavilla joukkueilla. Isot maat isoilla joukkueilla ja pienet maat sitten pääosin yksikseen. Melko lailla turhaan, koska yksittäisen kuskin mahdollisuudet pärjätä ovat melko lailla heikot. Silti UCI jaksaa kutsua paikalle pienistäkin maista, vaihtelevalla menestyksellä. Aina silloin tällöin kuitenkin tärppää.

Miesten puolella ajellaan kolmessa sarjassa ja nykyisin kahdella tavalla. Keskitytään yhteislähtöihin. Väite: jokaisessa sarjassa (miehet, U23, Junior) on ollut ainakin yksi afrikkalaistaustainen mitalisti. Ei voittoja, mutta pari hopeaa ja pronssi. Osa näistä löytynee helposti aina syntymämaata myöten mutta yksi vaatii vähän ... knoppitietämystä.

----------


## YGoo

Rafaâ Chtioui, Tunisia, hopeaa junioreissa 2004
Louis Meintjes, Etelä-Afrikka, pronssia alle 23 vuotiaissa 2013
Ja se knoppitieto (omalla kohdalla ei tieto, vaan tiukkaa tilastointia):
Richard Virenque, Ranska, pronssia miesten kisoissa vuonna 1994. Syntymäpaikka Casablanca, Marokko.

----------


## MV

Mainiota, aivan mainiota. Loistava vastaus, ja päivän teemaan sopivasti pikana. 
Periaatteessa on mahdollista, että afrikkalaistaustaisia kuskeja löytyy varhemmilta vuosilta enemmän, olihan alkuaikojen isoista maista monella siirtomaita. Näitä kuitenkin hain. Virenquen afrikkalaisuus lienee esiintynyt Selinien seikkaperäisissä taustoituksissa. Useamman kerran. Chtiouin mitalin muistan nähneeni livenä. Hävisi loppukirissä jollekin tuntemattomalle tsekille. Kreuzjotain.

YGoo jatkaa.

----------


## YGoo

Jatketaan samalla aihealueella!

Crescent Världsmästarcykeln on varmasti monelle tuttu pyörä sateenkaariraitoineen. Millä "oikeutuksella" Crescent on tohdinnut antaa pyörälleensä nimen Världsmästarcykeln?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuodesta 1921 vuoteen 1995 (poislukien sotavuodet ja olympiavuodet alkaen 1972) ajettiin amatöörien maailmanmestaruudesta. Ruotsalainen Harry Snell voitti 1948 ja antoi aiheen mainostaa Crescentejä maailmanmestaripyörinä. (Tosin jo 1931 tanskalaInen Henry Hansen oli voittanut saman kisan - ja aiemmin 1928 olympialaisten maantieajon - samalla pyörämerkillä.)

----------


## YGoo

Kuovipolku, vastauksenne oli täydellinen! 

Jäämme odottamaan uutta kysymystä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Uutta kysymystä hakiessa oppii itsekin jotain. Oli näet toinenkin pyörämerkki joka mainosti (vapaasti käännettynä): "Aja sinäkin X:llä, sillä niin tekevät maailmanmestaritkin;" Maailmanmestaruuttakin arvokkaampana voidaan kuitenkin pitää erästä muuta voittoa joka pyörämerkillä saavutettiin. Pyörä jolla voitto ajettiin oli kuitenkin erään toisen valmistajan tekemä. 

Mikä voitto ja mika valmistaja?

----------


## YGoo

Kyseessä ei varsinaisesti "voitto" sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä vaan pikemminkin "ennätys". Mutta kokeillaan seuraavanlaista vastausta!

Olisiko kyseessä Eddy Merckxin vuonna 1972 ajama tunnin maailman ennätys. Pyörässä isolla Eddy Merckxin nimi, värinä oranssi (tottakai!). Pyörän oli kuitenkin valmistanut Ernesto Colnago, merkkinä siis Colnago.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tässä vastauksessa mennään merta edemmäksi kalaan, vaikka saman aikakauden pyörästä onkin kysymys. Maailmanmestaruudet tulivat amatöörien MM-kisoissa lajissa joka sittemmin jo katosi ohjelmasta ja jota ei enää ajeta senmuotoisena.

Arvokas saavutus ajettiin sinisellä pyörällä. Sävyä on kutsuttu kuninkaansiniseksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Maailmanmestareita oli neljä, maailmanmestaruuksia kolme, joista ainakin ensimmäinen (elleivät kaikki) ajettiin erimerkkisellä mutta läheisellä pyörällä joka oli väriltään oranssi.

----------


## nustrom

Tässä haettaneen ruotsalaisia Petterssonin veljeksiä, jotka voittivat kolme kertaa peräkkäin amatöörien joukkuetempon maailmanmestaruuden (vuosina 1967-69), ja olisiko se arvokkaampi voitto sitten -68 tullut olympiahopea? Pyörinä heillä taisi olla kuninkaallisen siniset Monarkit, jotka ilmeisesti olivatkin Crescentejä ainakin ensinmäisellä kerralla. Sinänsä tuo päällemaalaus ei yllätä, eikä edes tunnu kovin 'väärältä', koska Crescent ja Monark olivat saman firman tuotteita  :Vink: 

Edit: korjattu typo

----------


## kuovipolku

Hoppee on tunnetusti häppee eikä mikään voitto. Mutta pyörä oli tosiaan sininen Monark. Se voitto oli todella arvokas voitto, vaikka se saavutettiinkin ylittämättä maaliviivaa kertaakaan ensimmäisenä ja vaikka Eddy Merckx ei ollutkaan sinä vuonna mukana kisassa. 

Petterssonin veljesten MM-kisoissa käyttämistä pyöristä en ilman parempiin lähteisiin perehtymistä arvaa sanoa muuta kuin että ne olivat todella ruotsalaisvalmisteisia. Luulen että ne olivat kaikilla kerroilla Crescent-merkkisiä, mutta veljesten mainitaan amatööriaikoinaan ajaneen myös Monarkeilla. Kun he vihdoin vastasivat myönteisesti ammattilaistallien kosiskeluihin, he siirtyivät ajamaan tallin käyttämillä pyörillä jotka siis naamioitiin sponsorisopimuksen vuoksi Monarkeiksi (kun tallin muiden ajajien pyörät nimettiin tallin mukaan).

Mutta mikä oli se suuri voitto? Millä pyörällä?

----------


## nustrom

Hmm, olympiahopeaako pitäisi hävetä nurkan takana? Kyllä mun mielestä kaikki mitalit niissä kisoissa on voitettuja, mutta tarjotaan sitten isoveli-Göstan voittoa Italian ympäriajossa 1971  :Vink:  Pyörän oikea merkki on sitten vähän hankalampi, tämän linkin pohjalta uskallan epäillä että haetaan Masia mutta jossain muualla puhuttiin De Rosasta, ainakin vuoden 1970 tiimipyöränä...mikä onkaan sitten totuus?

----------


## kuovipolku

Oli miten oli, Ruotsissa Mexico Cityn hopea koettiin tappiona. Totuus aika-ajojoukkueen pyöristä voi olla myös se että kaksi veljeksistä ajoi oransseille Crescenteilla ja kaksi sinisillä Monarkeilla. (Hiukan huvittavaa että niinsanottu historiallinen totuus on hataralla pohjalla vaikka luulisi värikuvia ja muutakin dokumenttia löytyvän yllinkyllin...) 

Ferretti ajoi tosiaan De Rosan pyörillä 1970 mutta seuraavana vuonna Giron voitto ajettiin Masin tekemillä.


http://www.ridenice.se/Cyklist_Faglum.html
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/...sta_pettersson












Kysymys oli kaukana täydellisestä, mutta nustrom selvitti sen kunnialla ja jatkaa paremmalla!

----------


## nustrom

Olihan tuo hieman hankala kysymys, mutta ainakin siinä riitti pähkinää pureskeltavaksi  :Vink:  Palataanpa ajankohtaisempiin aiheisiin: kuinka monta aktiivikuljettajaa on voittanut "Ardennien tuplan", kuka/ketkä ja minä vuonna/vuosina?

----------


## MV

Ardennien tuplalla tarkoitettaneen Fleche - LBL -tuplaa? Tämä löytyy Philippe Gilbertiltä 2011, Alejandro Valverdeltä 2006 ja Davide Rebelliniltä 2004. 

Ardennien klassikoihin lasketaan joskus eilinen AGR. Tripla löytyy, kautta aikojen, vain Philippe Gilbertiltä ja Rebelliniltä.

Muistaakseni sekä Flechen että LBL:n loppua on rankennettu 2000 -luvulla. Vielä 2000 luvun alussa Flechen maali oli mäen alla eikä päällä. Niinpä tuplaa hakenevat vähän eri tyypit kuin aiemmin. Esim edellinen tuplavoittaja Moreno Argentin voitti myös Ronden. Ei tosin tuplavuonnaan.

----------


## tapna

Gewiss-Argentinin menestys useanlaisissa kisoissa ei varmasti yllätä edes Kurikan miestä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nustrom

Juu, Fleche-LBL -tuplaa tässä haettiin ja MV sai nimet ja vuosiluvutkin oikein! Aiemmin nämä kisat  ajettiin samana viikonloppuna, mistä tuo tuplapotin nimikin kai juontaa juurensa...Reitit näissä kisoissa on kai muuttuneet monta kertaa vuosien varrella, esim. Flechen reitti on pisimmillään ollut ilmeisesti 300km vuonna -38, nykyinen reitti on enää n. 200 km pitkä. Tiedä sitten kuinka hyvin Gilbert tai Rebellin olisivat pärjänneet tuolla pidemmällä matkalla  :Vink: 

MV jatkaa!

----------


## MV

Kiitos kiitos. Jatketaanpa sitten saman tyyppisehköllä aiheella. Vähän kieroa kysymystä pukkaa taas, kompaa, ja tavallaan ajankohtaistakin, vaikkei tuolla pihalla pyöräillessä heti uskoisi.

Mitä yhteistä: Leon Devos, Frans Schoubben, Germain Derycke (Derijcke?), Bernand Hinault.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ajankohtaisuus ja Schoubben ja Derijcke samassa kysymyksessä johdattavat suoraan Luik-Bastenaaken-Luikiin ja tiedonhakukone kertoo että Leon Devos voitti _Liège-Bastogne-Liège__n_ vuonna 1919.
Hinault on tietysti tuplavoittaja vuosilta 1977 ja 1980.

Kompa piilee kenties siinä että Derijcke ja Schoubben jakoivat voiton vuonna 1957, tosin vasta tuomariston päätöksellä. Kuuden ajajan ryhmästä ensin kolme ja sitten neljäntenä Derijcke oli kiivennyt tasoristeyksen puomien yli, mikä oli kielletty Belgiassa (vaikkakin sallittua Ranskassa ja Italiassa). Dericke pudotti muut ja ylitti maalilinjan ensimmäisenä, Schoubben oli paras muista, 2.46 jäljessä.

----------


## MV

Lämpenee. Sitten vielä se asia mikä erottaa nämä muista LBL -voittajista...

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## MV

Lueskelin, vihdoin, pääsiäislomalla läpi pukin tuoman Charly Wegeliuksen (ja Tom Southamin) Domestiquen. Charly kertoo jossain vaiheessa että kaikkien pyöräilijöiden sisällä asuu pieni sadisti joka nauttii siitä kun vetovuoron aikana "perälauta vuotaa" tai siitä miten illalla hotellin baarissa valitetaan liian kovasta vauhdinpidosta. Samaa sadistia asuu jokaisessa pyöräilyfanissa. Parhaita ja kauimmin muistettuja kisoja ovat ne, missä olosuhteet ovat olleet kamalimmat. P-R:n mukulakivet, Ronden mukulakivetyt mäet, Alppien nousut jne. 

Nämä kolme LBL:ää, tai pitäisikö sanoa NBN:ää (Niege-Bastogne-Niege, Nietos-Bastogne-Nietos), 1919, 1957 ja 1980 ajettiin lumisissa olosuhteissa. Voi hyvin kuvitella, miten kamalaa se on ollut huonosti kylmään tottuneille etelän pyöräilijöille. Hinault on kertonut, että tunto palasi toiseen käteen vasta viikkojen päästä. Kaiken huipuksi valmentaja oli käskenyt kääntöpaikalla ottamaan hatun pois päästä! Voitto tuli melkein sillä että lämpimänä pysyäkseen piti ajaa kovaa. Noh jokainen pakkasessa ja lumessa ajanut tietää että se ei ole ihan niin yksinkertaista. Kädet on todella hankala pitää lämpiminä. Samoin näkeminen on hankalaa hiutaleiden ja huurun peittäessä lasit. Arkiajoon nastat on oiva lisä, mutta kisassa!

Edellisestä kerrasta on 34 vuotta, aiemmat välit 38 ja 23. Mutta siinä missä GT:ssä ennen ajettiin lumisateessa, nyt perutaan tai lyhennetään. Jos ensi viikonloppuna olisi tuollainen ilma, ajettaisiinko koko kisaa? Ennuste sanoo 13°C ja sateen tn 40%. Ei kovin mukavaa mutta kuitenkin verrattomasti helpompaa kuin nuo haetut.

Kuovipolku satakoon niskaamme seuraavan jäätävän haasteen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Germain Derycke (tai vanhemmalla kirjoitustavalla Derijcke; lausutaan suunnilleen "Deräike") voitti auto-onnettomuudessa loukkaantumisen takia kesken jääneellä urallaan kaikki muut monumentit paitsi Giro di Lombardian. Mutta koska häntä seurasivat sellaiset nimet kuin Rik Van Looy, Roger De Vlaeminck ja Eddy Merckx (eli yhteensä 38 monumenttivoittoa ym ym), voi ymmärtää miksi hänesta kertova Belgiassa 2008 ilmestynyt teos sai nimekseen "Unohdettu mestari".




Seuraavaan kysymykseen ei kätkeydy minkäänlaista kieroutta: Tom Boonen. Fabian Cancellara ja Philippe Gilbert. täydellinen lista aakkosellisessa järjestyksessä - mutta mikä lista?

----------


## kuovipolku

Listaan eivät kuulu Damiano Cunego, Stijn Devolder, Joaquim Rodriguez eikä Alejandro Valverde.

----------


## pekoni

Olin eilen varma, että tää on helppo. Eilen kolme tuntia tilastojen kaivelua ja pikku tunneilla nukkumaan. Ja menin vaan syvemälle metsään tänään kuovipolun vinkkien kanssa. Onneksi tänään on lapsien nukutusvuoro, joten joku muu saa kaivella tätä  :Hymy:

----------


## Samuli

Klassikkovoittajia ilman dopingleimaa tuli mieleen vihjeen jälkeen.

----------


## MV

Ronden 2010 podium?

Onpas hankalaa. Kaikki ovat voittaneet Velo d'Orin mutta niin on moni muukin. Kaikki ovat maailmanmestareita, joskin FC "vain" aika-ajossa. Kaikki myös maansa mestareita. Ja kaikilla klassikkovoittoja, joskin Gilbertillä vähän erilaisia.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymyksen laatija voi olla sokea sille tosiasialle ettei "selvin", "lyhin" ja "helpoin" tie oikeaan vastaukseen olekaan muille niin ilmeinen ja yksinkertainen, koska kysymyksen logiikka aukeaa muille vasta kun on keksinyt vastauksen. Sepustuksen Derycken ja muiden belgialaisten saavutuksista nimenomaan monumenttivoittajina oli tarkoitus samalla toimia ikäänkuin johdatuksena seuraavaan kysymykseen, joka siis liittyy monumenttivoittajiin yksinomaan monumenttivoittajan ominaisuudessa. 

Vihjeenä voi todeta että sekä ensimmäiset kolme että seuraavat neljä sekä ovat aktiiviajajia että eroavat kaikista muista yhä kilpailevista monumenttivoittajista. Kumpikin joukko voi ainakin teoriassa saada uuden jäsenen sunnuntaina. Ensimmäisen ryhmän jäsenet eroavat toisen ryhmän jäsenistä nimenomaan monumenttivoittojensa suhteen. (Voi tosin olla että ko. jaottelu on kovin väkinäinen eikä kukaan pyöräilyyn syventynyt näe sitä mitenkään merkityksellisenä - eli kysymys voi olla penteleen huono.)

Lisävihjeenä voisi yrittää sellaista että jos listoja jatkettaisiin uransa lopettaneilla ajajilla esim. Paolo Bettini, Sean Kelly ja Andrea Tafi kuuluisivat ensimmäiseen ryhmään, mutta Oscar Freire ja Erik Zabel jälkimmäiseen.

Muuten sekä Samulin että MV:n löytämät vastaukset ovat erinomaisen osuvia (vaikkeivat ne käyneetkään kysyjän mielessä).

----------


## pekoni

Olisiko sitten niin, että ko ajajista kaikki ovat pystyeet voittamaan (ainakin) kaksi kertaa saman monumenttikisan ja lisäksi jonkun muun monumentin?

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin tai yksinkertaisemmin: Boonen (2), Cancellara (3) ja Gilbert (2) ovat nykyisistä ajajista ainoat jotka ovat voittaneet useamman kuin yhden suurklassikon. (Cunegolla on kolme. Devolderilla, Rodriguezilla ja Valverdella kullakin kaksi voittoa samasta kisasta.)

Historian nimistä Van Looy, De Vlaeminck ja Merckx voittivat kaikki viisi. Neljään viidestä ylsivät Derycken lisäksi Louison Bobet, Fred De Bruyne, Hennie Kuiper ja viimeisenä Sean Kelly. (Kolmella viimeksimainitulla on "puuttuvasta" suurklassikosta kakkossija; Kelly oli Rondessa kolmasti toinen.)

Boonen ja Cancellara ovat kumpikin karttaneet kahta suurklassikkoa eli Liège-Bastogne-Liègen ja Giro di Lombardian kohdalla on tyhjää. Tässä katsannossa Gilbert on aikamme täydellisin suurklassikkoajaja - voittojen lisäksi kaksi kolmossijaa sekä Rondesta että Milano-San Remosta ja yksi maaliinajettu Pariisi-Roubaix - mutta hänenkin saavutuksensa kalpenevat menneisyyden suuruuksien rinnalla.


Pekonin saavutus ei ole vähäinen sekään, sillä hän saa esittää seuraavan kysymyksen!

----------


## pekoni

Kiitos!

Jatketaan klassikkojen parissa. Parhaiten Tour de Francessa koskaan sijoittunut norjalainen ajoi viimeiseksi eräässä legendaarisessa suurklassikossa. Kenestä ja mistä ja milloin ajetusta klassikosta on kyse?

----------


## MV

Ovelaa. Erittäin ovelaa. Kiitos tästä kysymyksestä.

Kuski oli 14. vuoden 1980 Tourilla ja aiemmin samana vuonna Liege-Bastogne-Liege -kisan 21. Eli viimeinen lumen seasta maaliin päässyt, 27:00 voittajalle jääneenä.

Jostein Wilmann.

Poikansa Frederik esittelee näköjään skillssejään shimanoilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.cyclo-ardennaise.net/LBL80-diapo/index.htm
http://www.adressa.no/sport/article882526.ece

----------


## pekoni

> Ovelaa. Erittäin ovelaa. Kiitos tästä kysymyksestä.
> 
> Kuski oli 14. vuoden 1980 Tourilla ja aiemmin samana vuonna Liege-Bastogne-Liege -kisan 21. Eli viimeinen lumen seasta maaliin päässyt, 27:00 voittajalle jääneenä.
> 
> Jostein Wilmann.
> 
> Poikansa Frederik esittelee näköjään skillssejään shimanoilla.



Juurikin näin. Tämän vuoden LBL menee todennäköisesti paremassa kelissa. MV:lle pisteet kotiin ja seuraavan kysymyksen esitysvuoro!

----------


## MV

No niin. Seuraavaa kysymystä. Saa nähdä meneekö liian vaikeaksi.

* Ammattipyöräilijä, aktiivi, voittanut yhden monumentin sekä etapin kahdessa GT:ssä, maansa mestari
* Isä ammattipyöräilijä, entinen, ei mainittavaa menestystä
* Eno ammattipyöräilijä, entinen, kaksi GT GC voittoa, ja tietty etappeja, muttei monumentteja, ei maansa mestaruutta
* Serkku (mainitun enon poika) ammattipyöräilijä, aktiivi, yksi etappivoitto GT:stä, maansa mestari

Pyydetään siis nöyrästi sukuselvitystä.

----------


## tapna

Olisikohan viime vuoden LBL-voittaja Dan Martin?

----------


## MV

58 min. Ei siis ollut liian vaikea. Vaikka tuosta unohtui Danin isän maansa mestaruus, amatöörisarjassa. Eri maasta tosin kuin pojalla ja tämän serkulla. Daniel ja Neil Martin, Stephen ja Nicolas Roche.

Tapna keksii seuraavan pähkinän.

----------


## tapna

Pysytään Ardenneilla. Luettelo joistakin Liege-Bastogne-Liegen voittaneista ajajista viime vuosilta: Dan Martin, Maksim Iglinskyi, Alexander Vinokourov, Alejandro Valverde, Tyler Hamilton. Valverde ja Vinokourov ovat tätä naputellessa voittaneet kisan kahdesti. Viisikosta yhdellä on voiton lisäksi eräs toinen hyvin merkittävä LBL-saavutus, joka puuttuu neljältä muulta mainitulta ajajalta. Kenellä ja mikä saavutus?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kilpailun sisäinen saavutus? Onhan siellä (ollut?) Bastognen välikiri ja valituista mäistä saadaan tai on saatu rahan lisäksi pisteitäkin eli siten joku on ollut kisan "KOM". 

Tai useamman kilpailun vaatinut saavutus? Kaikki palkintopallisijat? Kymmenen ajettua kisaa lman keskeytystä? Joku muu?

Ja onhan olemassa U23 LBL eli LBL espoirs - mutta ei sekään...


Jotenkin mulla on näppituntuma että oikea vastaus on Valverde, mutta mikä voisi olla kysytty saavutus? Joku W/kg-lukema loppunousussa? Tai jos puhutaan "saavutuksesta": mitätöity palkintopallisija?

----------


## pekoni

Veikkaan, että haussa on Valverden kaikki palkintopallisijat 1. (2006, ja 2008) 2. (2007 ja 2014) 3. 2013

----------


## tapna

Valverdellä on toki hallussaa kaikkien aikojen nopeusennätys, mutta se ei ole tällä kertaa haettava asia, eivätkä palkintosijat, wattilukemat, peräkkäiset kilpailut tai hylätyt tulokset, vaan eräs hyvin aliarvostettu saavutus sen huomioiden, että pyöräilystä puhutaan joukkueurheiluna.

----------


## juhoo

Listasta Iglinsky lienee ainoa, joka on ollut mukana voittajan apuajajana (2010 Vino ja Astana). Tämä lienee joukkueurheilusaavutus (ei muistikuvia siitä, mitä Maksimi kisassa teki).

----------


## tapna

Jep, oikea vastaus

----------


## juhoo

Aika ei tällä kertaa riitä tilastojen ja historian kaiveluun (enää enempää), joten jatketaan vähän erilaisella kysymyksellä:

Kuka ammattipyöräilijä:
Perheeseen kuuluu mm. neljä kania ja suunnilleen bussilastillinen tyttäriä. Kaneja tosin tullee pian lisää, sillä kanit kävivät taannoin lemmenlomalla, ja nyt kaksi naaraspuoleista on raskaana.

----------


## pekoni

> Aika ei tällä kertaa riitä tilastojen ja historian kaiveluun (enää enempää), joten jatketaan vähän erilaisella kysymyksellä:
> 
> Kuka ammattipyöräilijä:
> Perheeseen kuuluu mm. neljä kania ja suunnilleen bussilastillinen tyttäriä. Kaneja tosin tullee pian lisää, sillä kanit kävivät taannoin lemmenlomalla, ja nyt kaksi naaraspuoleista on raskaana.



Jens Voigtin rabbit toilet on ainakin twitteristä tuttu.

----------


## juhoo

> Jens Voigtin rabbit toilet on ainakin twitteristä tuttu.



Sepä se!

----------


## pekoni

Roman Kreuziger ja Simon Spilakia yhdistää yhden kilpailun osalta kolme merkittävää sijoitusta. Mikä kilpailu ja mitkä kolme asiaa?

----------


## apuajaja

Tour de Romandie ja sijat ykkönen, kakkonen ja kolmanneksikin paras sijoitus kymppisakissa?

----------


## pekoni

Kisa oikein, sijoituksetkin oikein, mutta kolmoskohdassa haetaan jotain muuta.

----------


## apuajaja

Kumpikin voitti junioreiden kisan samana vuotta kun aikuisten sarjan.

----------


## pekoni

Juurikin tätä haettiin! Apuajaja lunasti itselleen seuraavan kysymyksen esittämisvuoron!

----------


## apuajaja

Apua! No yritetään: Mikä yksittäinen tapahtuma yhdistää pyöräilyvuosia 1960 ja 1967?

----------


## apuajaja

Saattaa tarvita vihjeen. Liittyy välillisesti nykyisin kiellettyihin aineisiin.

----------


## pekoni

Roger Rivieren uran päättänyt onnettomuus laskussa TdF 1960 ja Tom Simpsonin vielä traagisempi elämän päättyminen Mont Ventouxin rinteellä. Molempien on todettu käyttäneen jälkikäteen amfetamiinia tai sen johdannaisia.

----------


## apuajaja

Kaksi kolmesta oikein eli Simpson ja amfetamiini.

----------


## apuajaja

Eli Simpsonin tapauksen rinnalle etsitään toista tapahtumaa joka sopii Rivieren tapausta paremmin. Hyvä haku oli kyllä pekonilta.

----------


## apuajaja

Liittyy siis todennettuun amfetamiinin käyttöön.

----------


## anttipietila

> Liittyy siis todennettuun amfetamiinin käyttöön.



Olisko sitten Rooman Olympiakisat 1960 ja Knud Enemark Jensen of Denmark Simpsonin kuolemaa lähempänä?

----------


## apuajaja

Oikea vastaus! Jensen ja Simpson ovat tiettävästi ainoat kilpailussa kuolleet pyöräilijät joiden ruumiinavauksessa on löytynyt todisteita amfetamiinin käytöstä. Antti saa esittää seuraavan kysymyksen.

----------


## anttipietila

Mikä lista? Kahdeksan belgialaista, kaksi sveitsiläistä, ei muita.

----------


## apuajaja

Lista ajajista jotka ovat voittaneet Tour de Flandersin ja Paris-Roubaixn samana vuonna.

----------


## anttipietila

> Lista ajajista jotka ovat voittaneet Tour de Flandersin ja Paris-Roubaixn samana vuonna.




Oikea vastaus!

----------


## apuajaja

Seuraava.

Vuonna 1983 päättyi yksi urheiluhistorian ällistyttävimmistä putkista. Mikä!?

----------


## apuajaja

Laitetaan vihjeeksi että liittyy jollain tapaa edelliseen kysymykseen.

----------


## apuajaja

Yhden päivän klassikot eli nk monumentit: Milano-San Remo, Tour de Flanders, Paris-Roubaix, Liege-Baston-Liege ja Giro di Lombardia.

----------


## kuovipolku

Belgialaiset ajajat ja klassikot kuuluvat niin vahvasti yhteen että lähdin hakemaan katkennutta putkea siltä suunnalta. Vuonna 1983 voitot menivät italialaiselle (Giuseppe Saronni), kolmelle hollantilaiselle (Jan Raas, Hennie Kuiper ja Steven Rooks) ja irlantilaiselle (Sean Kelly) kuskille. Jos en ole väärässä, belgialaiset jäivät edellisen kerran ilman voittoa vuonna 1951 eli voittoputki jatkui yli 30 vuotta.

----------


## apuajaja

Oikein!

Belgialasilla todellakin käsittämätön putki 1952-1982 monumenteissa. 87/88 voittoa 155 mahdollisesta (yksi voitto jaettiin kahden belgialaisen kesken), kolmena vuonna täysi viiden suora. 33 eri belgi-kuskia keräsi nämä voitot. Täydellistä dominointia.

Kuovipolku jatkaa tästä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Unohdetaan suurklassikot hetkeksi, onhan niitä muitakin kilpailuja. 

Eräs sellainen on tavattu liittää kahteen muuhun myöhemmin samana kautena ajettavaan kilpailuun. Sen ja ensimmäisen näistä kahdesta on samana vuonna voittanut 60-luvulta lähtien seitsemän ajajaa. Sen ja jälkimmäisen on voittanut saman vuonna neljä ajajaa. Kukaan ei ole voittanut samana vuonna kaikkia kolmea (mutta on ajajia jotka ovat voittaneet nämä kaksi muuta).

Mikä kisa ja kuka on sen viimeisin voittaja?

----------


## apuajaja

Criterium du Dauphine, ja kaksi muuta mihin verrataan ovat Tour de France ja Vuelta. Viimeisin voittaja Chris Froome.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastaus on aivan mahtava, mutta on pakko todeta: "Close, but no cigar!"

Dauphinen ja Tourin on 60-luvulta lähtien voittanut yhdeksän eri ajajaa (Jacques Anquetil 1963, Eddy Merckx 1971, Luis Ocaña 1973, Bernard Thevenet 1975, Bernard Hinault 1979 ja 1981, Miguel Indurain 1995, Lance Armstrong 2002 ja 2003, Bradley Wiggins 2012, Chris Froome 2013). Dauphinen ja Vueltan on voittanut kolme kuskia (Jacques Anquetil 1963, Luis Ocaña 1970, Alejandro Valverde 2009) - ja kuten huomasimme, Anquetil voitti kaikki kolme 1963.

----------


## apuajaja

Ok. Ennenkuin jatketaan pohdiskelua, kysytään ylituomarilta että onko mahdollista että jälkikäteen annetut dopingsanktiot tekevät voittojen määristä jossain määrin tulkinnanvaraisen? Armstronghan on menettänyt TdF ja CdD voittonsa jälkikäteen, joten vastaus siltä osin oli mielestäni oikein eli 7.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sen suurempaa ylituomariahan meillä ei ole kuin kulloisenkin kysymyksen esittäjä itse, mutta oma vankkumaton kantani on että molemmat vaihtoehdot on hyväksyttävä. Mutta pidän myös siitä kiinni että 9 - 1 = 8!

----------


## apuajaja

Lähinnä tarkoitin että onko esitetyssä kysymyksessä samanlainen mahdolisuus useampaan tulkintaan kuin yhdistelmässä TdF + CdD?

Eikös Armstrongilla ole alkujaan voitot kummassakin kilpailussa vuosilta 2002 ja 2003? Vain ymmärsinkö jotain väärin? Jolloin 9 - 2 = 7

----------


## kuovipolku

(1) Ei tietääkseni. Lancen tulosten poispyyhkiminen ei vaikuta mitenkään.
(2) Laskutoimitus menee kutakuinkin näin: 9 eri ajajaa - 1 ajaja = 8 eri ajajaa. (Tai jos olisi laskettu eri kertoja: 11 - 2 = 9 eri kertaa.)

----------


## kuovipolku

Apuajajan vastaus oli jo niin lähellä kuin vain voi olla. Oikea vastaus löytyy varmasti pienellä säädöllä ihan näppituntumallakin!

Yhden pisteen vihjeenä voisi esittää sen huomion että kilpailun 1 ja kilpailun 2 voitto samana vuonna oli yleisempää ja odotetumpaa ennen, mutta kilpailun 1 ja kilpailun 3 voitto on 2000-luvun puolelle käännyttyä mennyt samalle ajajalle merkittävästi useammin...

----------


## kuovipolku

Oikea vastaus kysymykseen oli ajankohtaan vähemmän yllättävästi Tour de Romandie, jota pidettiin ennen kenraaliharjoituksena Giroa varten eli jos voittaja oli menossa Giroon, häntä nousi suureksi ellei suurimmaksi ennakkosuosikiksi. Romandie + Giro -tupla ei kuitenkaan ole ollut erityisen yleinen: seitsemän kertaa sitten 60-luvun alun (Gianni Motta, Eddy Merckx, Felice Gimondi, Giuseppe Saronni, Bernard Hinault, Stephen Roche ja viimeisimpänä Toni Rominger 1995).  

Toinen kysytty tupla oli Romandie + Tour (jonka apuajaja jo hakikin). Nämä on liitetty yhteen koska viime vuosina on muodostunut lähestulkoon säännöksi että sama mies voittaa molemmat: Cadel Evans 2011, Bradley Wiggins 2012 ja Chris Froome 2013. Heitä ennen saman oli tehnyt vain Stephen Roche 1987.

Tässä vaiheessa lukija varmasti pysähtyy, sanoo hetkinen ja esittää aiheellisen huomautuksen: eikö Stephen Roche voittanut vuonna 1987 myös Giron - mikä on ristiriidassa kysymyksen maininnan "Kukaan ei ole voittanut samana vuonna kaikkia kolmea" kanssa? Tämä pitää täysin paikkansa, en osaa selittää tuotakaan muulla kuin blackoutilla. Pahoittelen tapahtunutta ja asetan itseni tilapäiseen kilpailukieltoon.


Apuajaja on ansainnut kysymysvuoron, mutta jos hän katsoo ettei se kuulu hänelle, kysymys on vapaa!

----------


## apuajaja

Vihjeet  "close but not cigar" ja "apuajajan vastaus oli jo niin lähellä kuin vain voi olla" muodostuivat omalta osaltani antivihjeiksi sillä oletin niiden tarkoittavan että olin vetänyt kaksi oikein kolmesta ja koska Criteriumin voittomäärä ei täsmännyt kummankaan eli Tourin ja Vueltan kanssa, tein sen päätelmän että Tour ja Vuelta olivat oikein ja kilpailu numero 1 oli se joka oli väärin. Siltä pohjalta lähdin etsimään ja olisinkin kohta laittanut kysymyksen että oliko alkuperäinen vastaus sittenkään kovin lähellä oikeaa, koska annettuihin spekseihin ei löytynyt mitään joka olisi sopinut.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ehdin jo itsekin arvella että onnistuin jotenkin vain harhauttamaan oikean vastauksen jäljillä jo olleet kauemmaksi ja niinhän siinä näköjään kävikin. Eli ei mennyt kysyjältä ihan nappiin siltäkään osalta...

----------


## apuajaja

No ei jäädä tuleen makaamaan ja pidetään ketju hengissä, joten kysyn tällaisen. Pyöräily ja olympialaiset. Mikä ei kuulu joukkoon ja miksi: Ateena 1896, Tukholma 1912, Los Angeles 1984, Atlanta 1996, Peking 2008.

----------


## vetooo

> No ei jäädä tuleen makaamaan ja pidetään ketju hengissä, joten kysyn tällaisen. Pyöräily ja olympialaiset. Mikä ei kuulu joukkoon ja miksi: Ateena 1896, Tukholma 1912, Los Angeles 1984, Atlanta 1996, Peking 2008.



Miguel Indurain voitti ainoan aika-ajon olympiakultansa Atlantassa 1996. Ateenassa, Tukholmassa, Los Angelesissa ja Pekingissä hän jä ilman olympiavoittoa.

----------


## apuajaja

Eittämättä oikein.

----------


## MV

Sillä uhalla että apuajaja ei hyväksy vetooo:n vastausta, heitetään ehdotukseksi Tukholma 1912. Ei ajettu henkilökohtaista maantieajoa ollenkaan, vaan pelkkä joukkueajo. Suomen nelijässikkäinen joukkue töräytti viidennelle sijalle. Aika-ajoa ajettiin molemmilla tavoilla

----------


## apuajaja

Alkuperäinen kysymys sisälsi tietysti sen ajatuksen että yksi näistä olympialaisista eroaa näistä muista neljästä ja nämä neljä muuta eivät ole randomisti valittuja vaan ne ovat "oma ryhmänsä" ja eroavat vielä kaikista ei erikseen mainituista olympialaisista. Tämä yksi ja nämä neljä ovat ikäänkuin vastakkaisiin suuntiin osoittavat. Jos hiuksia aletaan halkomaan niin 1988 Soulin voisi vielä liittää viidentenä tähän neljän ryhmään.

MV löysi jo kysymyksen idean mutta pidän vastausta vääränä sillä perusteella että myöskin 1920 ja 1924 ajettiin miesten maantien osalta pelkkä joukkueajo eikä lainkaan henkilökohtaista kilpailua. Kysymyksessä haettu olympiakisa on ainoa laatuaan.

----------


## apuajaja

Kyse ei ole pelkästään maantiepyöräilystä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä on siinä määrin hankala ettei mitään rajaa. Väläyksenä ehdin tuumata jakoa kisoihin joissa isäntämaan edustaja on voittanut kultaa/ei ole voittanut mitalia tms, mutta ei voi olla sekään...

----------


## apuajaja

Vastaukseen ei sisälly kansallisuuksia tai kisoissa menestymistä (mitaleja tms). Ja kyse ei ole pelkästään maantiepyöräilystä mutta osittain kyllä.

----------


## apuajaja

Tämä saattoi olla vähän vaikea, eheh. 

Eli oikea vastaus on Tukholma 1912. Kaikissa muissa mainituissa olympialaisissa on tullut mukaan uusia pyöräilylajeja: Ateena 1896 maantiepyöräily ja ratapyöräily, Los Angeles 1984 naisten maantiepyöräily, Atlanta 1996 maastopyöräily ja Peking 2008 BMX. 

Sitä vastoin Tukholmassa 1912 ratapyöräily poistui olympialaisten lajivalikoimasta, tosin vain yhden olympiadin ajaksi. Syynä oli se, että Tukholman velodromi purettiin olympiastadionin rakennustöiden vuoksi eikä uutta ehditty/päätetty rakentaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Uskoisitko jos väittäisin että olin hakemaisillani tuonsuuntaista vastausta, mutta en vain osannut mieltää naisten pyöräilyä eri lajiksi? No, opetus on varmasti se että aina kannattaa yrittää ja huono tai vääräkin vastaus vie tietovisaa eteenpäin...

Vetooo voisi tietysti heittää tähän väliin jonkin monitulkintaisen kysymyksen mutta kokeillaan nopeaa kuvakysymystä:



Tuttu ajaja lajia seuranneille. Miksi hän ajaa - tai ajoi, kuva ei ole tältä kaudelta - tuollaisessa paidassa?

----------


## pekoni

> Uskoisitko jos väittäisin että olin hakemaisillani tuonsuuntaista vastausta, mutta en vain osannut mieltää naisten pyöräilyä eri lajiksi? No, opetus on varmasti se että aina kannattaa yrittää ja huono tai vääräkin vastaus vie tietovisaa eteenpäin...
> 
> Vetooo voisi tietysti heittää tähän väliin jonkin monitulkintaisen kysymyksen mutta kokeillaan nopeaa kuvakysymystä:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuttu ajaja lajia seuranneille. Miksi hän ajaa - tai ajoi, kuva ei ole tältä kaudelta - tuollaisessa paidassa?



Google kertoi mulle näin. 
*Thomas Voeckler wears the jersey of the UCI Europe Tour - Bike 101*Olisin veikannut "pelotonin tuskaisimmat ilmeet paitaa"  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Kaikki keinot ovat sallittuja! Kuva on vuodelta 2011 jolloin hän käväisi Europe Tourin johdossa ja joutui UCI:n sääntöjen takia vaihtamaan trikoloripaidan valkoiseen paitaan. Voecklerin tunnetumpi esiintyminen valkoisessa paidassa oli vuoden 2004 Tourissa jossa hän johti nuorten ajajien kilpailua.

Europe Tour on yksi viidestä vuodesta 2005 ajetuista UCI:n Continentel Circuitsissa. Siinä ei huomioida ylemmän tason kilpailujen sijoituksia, joten sen kärkeä hallitsevat sellaiset joukkueet ja niiden ajajat jotka eivät juurikaan pääse esiintymään World Tour -tasolla. Giovanni Visconti (ISD-Neri, Farnese Vini - Neri Sottoli) voitti sen kolmesti peräkkäin, John Degengolb (Argos-Shimano) 2012 ja tämänvuotista johtaa Simone Ponzi (Neri Sottoli).

FWIW en aiemmin edes tiennyt tämmöisestä kunniasta ajettavankaan!


Pekoni hakee seuraavan paidan värin!

----------


## pekoni

Ennen töihin lähtöä ei ehdi kaivella mitään magavaikeaa  :Hymy: . Yritän pysytellä ajankohtaisissa kilpailuissa, joten heitetään tällainen: Eniten etappivoittoja Girossa on kahminut Mario Cipollini, kenen ennätyksen hän rikkoi ja kuinka monta oli vanha ennätys?

----------


## Kossu

Mietin uskallanko vastata kun tämän topicin kysymysten taso on ollut niin vaativa viime aikoina.
No vastaan kuitenkin: Alfredo Binda, 41 voittoa.

----------


## pekoni

> Mietin uskallanko vastata kun tämän topicin kysymysten taso on ollut niin vaativa viime aikoina.
> No vastaan kuitenkin: Alfredo Binda, 41 voittoa.




Aivan oikein! Binda polki viidesti Giron voittoon ja vasta vuonna 2003 Cipollini pääsi etappivoitoissa Bindan edelle. Vuonna 1927 Binda voitti kaksitoista etappia viidestätoista ajetusta. 
Kossu pääsee laittamaan seuraavana rimaa taas vähän korkeammalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Kossu

Tätä juuri tarkoitin että on hirmuiset paineet löytää tämän hienon ketjun arvon mukainen kysymys. Yritän kehitellä huomiseksi jotain.

----------


## Kossu

No kuka suomalainen on menestynyt parhaiten Alfredo Bindan muistokisassa?

----------


## MV

Pia Sundsted toinen 2000?

----------


## Kossu

Joo, ja edellisenä vuonna kolmas eli kaksi kertaa podiumilla. Taisi olla helppo? Vuoro kuitenkin MV:lle, olkaa hyvä!

----------


## MV

No jopas. Mietin lähinnä että mikä kisa voisi olla Bindan muistokisa. Sitten kun tajusin, melkein arvasikin kenestä täytyy olla kyse. Girossahan on näitä eri tyyppien mukaan nimettyjä kilpailuja, tyyliin kuka apuajaja saa eniten pulloja huoltoautolta pääjoukkoon. Niistä on vähän hankala löytää tietoa kun wikipediakin sanoo vain että näitä on paljon. Bindastahan saisi läjän kisoja sinänsä, ensimmäinen sitä ja tätä.

Otetaanpa kuitenkin tällainen lista, yksi lempiaiheistani:
Gemiani, Nencini, Bahamontes, Chozas, Lejarreta, Sastre, Bruseghin, Lejarretas, Chozas, Sastre.
Mitä yhteistä, mikä järjestys, kuka seuraava?

----------


## kuovipolku

Noudatetaan omaa neuvoa ja vastataan vaikka tiedetään ettei tiedetä aivan varmasti: ensisilmäyksellä kaikki mäkimiehiä, Giron/Tourin/Vueltan mäkikisan ja/tai kokonaiskilpailunvoittajia - paitsi Marzio Bruseghin ei ainakaan ole.

Yhteistä näyttäisikin olevan kaikkien kolmen suuren ympäriajon ajaminen samana vuonna, mutta koska muitakin on, tarvitaan jokin rajaava tekijä. Jos se on kymppisakkiin sijoittuminen vähintään yhdessä, järjestys olisi: Géminiani 1955, Nencini 1957, Bahamontès 1958, Lejarreta 1987, Lejarreta 1989, Lejarreta 1990, Chozas 1990. Chozas 1991, Lejarreta 1991, Sastre 2006, Bruseghin 2008, Sastre 2010. 

Ongelmaksi muodostuu (jos muodostuu) että Lejarreta on kysymyksen listassa vain kahdesti ja että Marco Giovanetti 1991 on pikemminkin puuttuva kuin seuraava listalla.

----------


## MV

Aika lähellä, melkein niin lähellä, että voisi vaikka ruveta hyväksymään.

Mutta jos vaikka kuitenkin vinkkaisi vähän lisää.

Millä tavalla kannattaisi arvioida eri suoritusten paremmuutta? Turhaa tietenkin kun GT ei ole GT:n veli. Mutta oikea urheilun tilastonikkari ei tällaisiin latteuksiin tyydy, vaan kehittää rohkeasti erilaisia tapoja. Näitä on ollut vuosien saatossa muutamia erilaisia, esim sellainen nyttemmin edesmennyt verkkosivusto kuin "Grand Slam of Cycling" kehitti omansa. Koska verkkosivusto on kadonnut, en pystynyt varmistamaan siellä käytettyä, vaan keksin oman, varsin yksinkertaisen "indeksin".

----------


## kuovipolku

Yksinkertaisin on tietenkin sijoitusten summa. Raphâel Géminianin 6 + 4 + 5 = 15 pysyy varmasti melko pitkään saavuttamattomana ennätyksenä; hänen lisäkseen vain Gastone Nencini on ollut kärkikymmenikössä kaikissa kolmessa samana vuonna. Listan seuraava taitaa olla kuitenkin Marco Giovanetti. 

(Manolo Lejarreta on ainoana ajanut kaikki kolme neljänä vuonna ja oli joka kerta kymppisakissa kahdessa kolmesta; kahtena vuotena heikoin sijoitus oli päälle 50, minkä takia hänellä on "vain" kaksi sijoitusta tässä GT Grand Slam Top Tenissä.)

----------


## MV

Näin juuri. 

Tarkkaan ottaen pyöräilyn Grand Slamina on pidetty Giro-Tour-MM -triplaa, Vueltaa on taidettu pitää melko vähäpätöisenä kilpailuna ennen siirtoa syksylle. Näitä slameja onkin sitten muutama, eikä edellisestäkään ole ihan ihmisikää. 

Tuo Vueltan siirto tekee slamien hakemisen vähän hankalammaksi. Luulisin että Giro-Vuelta tupla on nykyisin helpoin ja Giro-Vuelta-MM tripla ehkä saavutettavissa. Monesti Girossa menestyneet ovat vielä vähän heikossa hapessa Tourin alussa, mutta lomailemalla kesän sopivasti voi kunnon saada kohdilleen syyskuuksi. Sama pienemmässä määrin Tour-Vuelta tuplalle, vaikka Vuelta viime vuosina onkin ollut nälkäisten pettyneiden kisa.

Kuovipolku keksii seuraavan indeksin ja piinaa meitä sillä armotta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tähän väliin voisi nostaa peukkua Adam Hansenille ja toivottaa hänelle terveyttä ja hyvää tuuria: mikäli hän onnistuu tänäkin vuonna ajamaan kaikki kolme ympäriajoa maaliin asti, hänestä tulee Manolo Lejarretan ja Bernardo Ruizin jälkeen kolmas kolmesti kolme GT:tä ajanut ajaja.

K. päästää itsensä helpolla ja kysyy simppelisti kuka, missä ja milloin: 


Kuka ajoi ensimmäisenä yksiosaisessa aika-ajoasussa normaalin (eli yhteislähtö- eli ei-aika-ajo-) etapin? 

Viiden pisteen vihje: hän voitti osuuden.

----------


## MV

Arvaus kohtaan kuka: http://www.astrotheme.com/astrology/Mario_Cipollini 
Missä ja milloin hakusessa. 
Voi tosin olla vääräkin arvaus, mutta toisaalta jos eteläiset planeetat dominoivat 56.3%sesti, niin minkäs teet. Yli 44% tulta.

----------


## MV

Tjaa. Andy Hampsten Giro 7.6.1985 stage 20 Saint-Vincent to Valnontey di Cogne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52eJPjpQklc (en kyllä erota)

----------


## apuajaja

Cipollini oli minunkin veikkaukseni koska googlettamalla skinsuit road stage winner tarjoaa Super-Mariota  :Hymy: 

Riittääkö että asu on yksiosainen vain pitääkö olla oikein tempo-skinsuit eli pitkät hihat?

----------


## kuovipolku

Jotain kirimiestä olisin veikannut itsekin. Stephen Roche otti ensimmäisen GT-osuusvoittonsa vuonna 1985 Tourin 18. etapin voittoon yksiosaisessa asussa (kuten hän kertoo elämäkerrassaan), mutta häntä ennen oli Andy Hampsten tehnyt saman Giron 20. etapilla. Molemmissa tapauksissa kysessä oli lyhyt vuoristoetappi (jollaisia ei nykyään taideta enää ajaa).




MV pukeutuu valitsemaansa asuun ja jatkaa uudella kysymyksellä!

----------


## MV

Hieno Raleigh Andyllä. Hobby Hallista?

Mutta asiaan. Kuva-arvoitus. Mikä kisa, mikä vuosi:

----------


## tapna

Gent-Wevelgem 2003

----------


## tapna

Kuka on viimeisin Paris-Roubaix -voittaja, joka on urallaan voittanut myös vähintään yhden GT:n?

----------


## pekoni

> Kuka on viimeisin Paris-Roubaix -voittaja, joka on urallaan voittanut myös vähintään yhden GT:n?



Oiskohan Sean Kelly?

----------


## tapna

Kommentaattorilegendapa hyvinkin, Paris-Roubaix'n "big favourite" voitti vuosina 1984 ja 1986, Vueltan 1988.

----------


## pekoni

Yritetään vaihteeksi hakea jotain ovelampaa. Julio Alberto Pérez Cuapion eräs etappivoitto Girossa voidaan yhdistää vuoden 2014 Giroon. Mikä yhdistää tämän ja eilisen kahdeksannen etapin?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuoden 2002 16. osuuden jälkeen voittaja juhli jo toista etappivoittoaan aivan kuten Diego Ulissi tänä vuonna. Kummallakin kerralla pinkkipaita siirtyi Cadel Evansille.

----------


## pekoni

> Vuoden 2002 16. osuuden jälkeen voittaja juhli jo toista etappivoittoaan aivan kuten Diego Ulissi tänä vuonna. Kummallakin kerralla pinkkipaita siirtyi Cadel Evansille.



Tätä haettiin, pinkkipaita siirtyy kuovipolulle ja hän pääsee pistämään pelotonille seuraavan kysymyksen!

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastataan oveluuteen oveluudella. Kuusi kohtuullisen tunnettua ajajaa aakkosellissa järjestyksessä:

Tom Boonen
Rui Costa
Óscar Freire 
Johan Museeuw
Jan Raas
Joop Zoetemelk

He kuuluvat samaan sangen harvalukuiseen ryhmään jota ei liene kovin vaikea arvata. Mutta on olemassa eräs tekijä joka erottaa heidät kaikista muista samalla aikavälillä mainittuun ryhmään kuuluvista.

Viiden pisteen vihje: kysytty tekijä ei liity niinkään siihen mitä he ovat voittaneet vaan siihen mitä he eivät ole koskaan tehneet.

----------


## TurboKoo

> Vastataan oveluuteen oveluudella. Kuusi kohtuullisen tunnettua ajajaa aakkosellissa järjestyksessä:Tom BoonenRui CostaÓscar Freire Johan MuseeuwJan RaasJoop ZoetemelkHe kuuluvat samaan sangen harvalukuiseen ryhmään jota ei liene kovin vaikea arvata. Mutta on olemassa eräs tekijä joka erottaa heidät kaikista muista samalla aikavälillä mainittuun ryhmään kuuluvista.Viiden pisteen vihje: kysytty tekijä ei liity niinkään siihen mitä he ovat voittaneet vaan siihen mitä he eivät ole koskaan tehneet.



Eivät ole koskaan ajaneet Giroa?

----------


## apuajaja

Maailmanmestareita jotka eivät ole koskaan osallistuneet Girolle?

----------


## kuovipolku

TurboKoo teki vetotyöt, mutta apuajaja kiitti viemällä kirin. Kysymyksen vaikeusastetta on yllättävän vaikea hienosäätää - tai sitten tietäjillä oli vain hyvä päivä!

Joidenkin belgialaisten ja hollantilaisten maailmanmestarien vähäinen kiinnostus Giroon ei ole mitenkään eriskummallista. Rui Costa on sanonut että rakastaa Ranskaa eli ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole ajatellut ajavansa sen paremmin Giroa kuin Vueltaa. Freire oli ilmoitettu vuonna 2010 mutta aivan kisan kynnyksellä hän jäi pois, syyksi ilmoitettiin allergiaongelmat. 

Alessandro Ballan olisi ollut listan yllättävin nimi, mutta ajoi Giron vuonna 2012 (ja olisi ajanut jo 2011 ellei BMC olisi hyllyttänyt häntä dopingtutkimusten takia). Lance Armstrong ajoi ainoan Gironsa vasta comebackissaan.


Apuajaja kalibroi seuraavan kysymyksen!

----------


## apuajaja

Matkaa taitetaan kevyellä tasamaaetapilla ja siksi nyt jos koska irtiotto paukausta voi kantaa maaliin saakka: 3 ranskista, 2 italiaanoa, 1 belgi ja 1 jenkki. Mikä lista?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ainuttakaan espanjalaista...mietintämssy päähän. Jos ranskalaisia eniten, täytyy liittyä jotenkin Touriin...mietintämyssy pysyy päässä.

----------


## apuajaja

No lähteehän se irtiotto sieltä!

Annetaan sen verran vetoapua että kyse tälläkin kertaa kombinaatiosta ja oikeaan suuntaan pääsee kun pohtii miksi listalla on ranskalaisia ja italiallaisia muttei espanjalaisia.

----------


## buhvalo

> No lähteehän se irtiotto sieltä!
> 
> Annetaan sen verran vetoapua että kyse tälläkin kertaa kombinaatiosta ja oikeaan suuntaan pääsee kun pohtii miksi listalla on ranskalaisia ja italiallaisia muttei espanjalaisia.



MM ja Tourin voitto samana vuonna?

----------


## apuajaja

Hyvä isku mutta ei kanna ihan maaliin saakka. Mutta ehdottoman hyvä liidout ja tohon kun iskee perään niin sitten on kyllä vahvoilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Giro ja Tour samana vuonna? Coppi ja Pantani, Merckx tietenkin, Anquetil ja Hinault muttei kolmatta, eikä amerikkalaista ja Indurain on tietenkin espanjalainen...

Koska Armstrong on pyyhitty historiankirjoista, amerikkalaisen täytyy olla LeMond ja silloin yhdistelmä on maailmanmestaruus ja Grand Tour. Mutta vaikka yksi belgialainen ja kolme ranskalaista täsmäävätkin, löytyy kolmaskin italialainen.

----------


## apuajaja

Kuovipolku iski ja voitti etapin! Toivottavasti kisa ei ratkennut ratamestarin virheeseen.

Puolustuksekseni yritän selittää että katsoin saman wikipedia sivun englanninkielistä versiota joka siis poikkeea näemmä tästä ranskankielisestä. Ja nyt kun tilastoa katsoo kriittisesti niin Fausto Coppin 1940 ei voi pitää paikkaansa sillä MM:iä ei ajettu tuolloin. Ratamestari luovuttaa lisenssinsä Kuovipolulle ja poistuu takavasemmalle..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_Crown_of_Cycling

*Winning one grand tour and world championship in one year[edit]*

Hinault was aiming for winning the triple crown during the 1980 season. That year he won the 1980 Giro d'Italia before going on to the 1980 Tour de France. However during the Tour, Hinault suffered from knee injury and despite winning three stages, he left the race while leading the general classification. Several weeks later he became world champion in Salanches. In the table below are the results in other grand tours of cyclists who won the world championship and a grand tour in one year. DNF (did not finish) indicates that the cyclist started the race, but did not finish; DNE (did not enter) indicates that the cyclist did not enter the race.
Cyclist
Year
Grand tour won
Result in other grand tours

 Fausto Coppi (ITA)
1940
Giro
Tour: DNE
Vuelta: NA[13]

 Georges Speicher (FRA)
1933
Tour
Giro: DNE
Vuelta: NA[13]

 Fausto Coppi (ITA)
1953
Giro
Tour: DNE
Vuelta: NA[13]

 Louison Bobet (FRA)
1954
Tour
Giro: DNE
Vuelta: NA[13]

 Ercole Baldini (ITA)
1958
Giro
Tour: DNE
Vuelta: DNE

 Eddy Merckx (BEL)
1971
Tour
Giro: DNE
Vuelta: DNE

 Bernard Hinault (FRA)
1980
Giro
Tour: DNF
Vuelta: DNE

 Greg LeMond (USA)
1989
Tour
Giro: 39th place
Vuelta: DNE

----------


## kuovipolku

Wikipedioita on onneksi useampia ja kaikki vain klikkauksen päässä! No, nyt tarvitaan ehkä enemmän hetkellistä suorituskykyä ja nopeutta kuin mäkimiehen peräksiantamatonta sitkeyttä. 

Kaksi belgialaista, kaksi italialaista, kaksi sveitsiläistä, australialainen, espanjalainen ja yhdysvaltalainen? Mikä ja missä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Belgialaisista kumpikaan ei ole Eddy Merckx, italialaisista kumpikaan ei ole Fausto Coppi eikä sveitsiläisistä Tony Rominger. Espanjalainen ei ole Miguel Indurain eikä yhdysvaltalainen Greg LeMond. 

Viiden pisteen vihje: puhumme yhteensä yhdeksästä GT-etappivoitosta (1 Giro, 3 Tour, 5 Vuelta), maailmanmestaruudesta, olympiavoitosta ja Ranskan ympäriajon voitosta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kolmen pisteen vihje: Sateenkaaripaidan ja maillot jaunen lisäksi puhumme myös maillot amarillosta ja pallopaidasta. Lisäksi voimme puhua myös pukeutumisesta maglia rosaan kolmena eri vuotena.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kahden pisteen vihje: roosapaidasta on myös jouduttu luopumaan, mutta vihreitä, punaisia ja sinisiä paitoja on pidetty loppuun asti.

Yhden pisteen vihje: kun puhumme paidoista ja etappivoitoista, puhumme ajajista vain kahdesta eli kahdesta vanhimmasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä oli tällainen muka fiksu kysymys: australialainen on Cadel Evans, espanjalainen Samuel Sánchez ja muut seitsemän kuuluvat hekin BMC Racing Teamin Giro-joukkueeseen.

Kysymys on vapaa, sikäli kun joku viitsii ja ehtii vuorietapin seuraamiselta ja omalta lenkiltä sellaisen esittää!

----------


## buhvalo

> Kysymys on vapaa, sikäli kun joku viitsii ja ehtii vuorietapin seuraamiselta ja omalta lenkiltä sellaisen esittää!



Saavutus mita kanadalla on yksi, mutta belgialla ei yhtaan. Jos loytyy useampi asia niin nopein kriteerit tayttava voittaa.

----------


## tapna

Giro-voitto nykypyöräilyssä, Merckx ja muut esihistorialliset hahmot harrastivat täysin eri urheilulajia kuin ammattilaispyöräilijät 90-luvulta alkaen.

----------


## buhvalo

> Giro-voitto nykypyöräilyssä, Merckx ja muut esihistorialliset hahmot harrastivat täysin eri urheilulajia kuin ammattilaispyöräilijät 90-luvulta alkaen.



 :Hymy:  Sikali oikein ettei Merckxilla ole noteetausta tasta kisasta, minka piti olla aaneton johtolanka kilpailuun ja jonka jalkeen loppu olisikin ollut helppoa. 

Annetaan viela helppo lisavihje, etta kilpailu etene: Sveitsilla niita on toisiksi eniten.

----------


## buhvalo

> Saavutus mita kanadalla on yksi, mutta belgialla ei yhtaan. Jos loytyy useampi asia niin nopein kriteerit tayttava voittaa.



Miesten aika-ajon MM-mitalleilla mitattuna Kanada peittoaa Belgian.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UCI_Roa...27s_time_trial

Sana on vapaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mä en päässyt Ryder Hesjedalista eteenpäin ja maininta Merckxistä vei ihan väärille vuosikymmenille; Sveitsi johtolankana päädyin tietysti Cancellaraan mutten löytänyt mielestäni sopivaa kanadalaista voittajaa - eli en vain taaskaan osannut ajatella lateraalisesti. Paha mutta hyvä kysymys! 

Ja melko jännä detalji etteivät belgialaiset ole saaneet vuodesta 1994 ajetuissa aika-ajon MM-kisoissa ainuttakaan miesten mitalia, kun ruotsalaisillakin on kaksi hopeaa. Pyöräilyn mahtimaista ei Italialla eikä Ranskallakaan ole juuri kehumista: yksi mitali per maa. Toisaalta koska muutama ajaja on hallinnut palkintopallisijoja vuodesta toiseen, voi olla että parempi tason mittari olisi sijoitukset kymppisakissa?


Painutaan taas historian syviin multiin: ranskalainen ajaa uransa viimeistä etappikisaa ja voittaa sen, nuori ruotsalainen irtoaa hatkaan ja ottaa ammattilaisuransa ensimmäisen voiton kisan toiseksiviimeisellä etapilla. Ranskalaisen tuntevat vieläkin kaikki, ruotsalaisen ovat ruotsalaisetkin unohtaneet. Mikä kisa ja ketkä ajajat?

----------


## buhvalo

> Painutaan taas historian syviin multiin: ranskalainen ajaa uransa viimeistä etappikisaa ja voittaa sen, nuori ruotsalainen irtoaa hatkaan ja ottaa ammattilaisuransa ensimmäisen voiton kisan toiseksiviimeisellä etapilla. Ranskalaisen tuntevat vieläkin kaikki, ruotsalaisen ovat ruotsalaisetkin unohtaneet. Mikä kisa ja ketkä ajajat?



Melkoisella lotolla tuli ilmeisti osuma kun jo 3. ranskis johti jaljille. Coors Classics 1986, Hinault, ja kaikkien tuntema Stefan Brykt.

----------


## kuovipolku

Seuraavat vihjeet olisivat ehkä iittyneet kisan sijaintiin Hinaultin kuuluisimman tallikaverin kotimaassa ja Bryktin tunnetumman tallikaverin ja maanmiehen saavutuksiin. Hinault kävi voittamassa usealla eri nimellä ajetun Coors Internationalin sekä 1985 erttä 1986 (jolloin Yhdysvalloissa elettiin jonkilnaista pyöräilyboomia) ennen lopettamistaan vain 31-vuotiaana. Brykt oli nuorempaa ikäluokkaa kuin Sammontana-Bianchissa myös ajaneet Tommy Prim ja Alf Segerställ, mutta hänen ammattilaisuransa jäi kohtalaisesta menestyksestä huolimatta vain kolmen kauden mittaiseksi. 

Buhvalo kaivaa esiin seuraavan unohdetun lahjakkuuden!

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalo kaivaa esiin seuraavan unohdetun lahjakkuuden!



Pistetaan pikainen, yksi MM ja 3 kansallista mestaruutta pyorailyn eri lajeissa samana vuonna. MM tuli silloisessa bravuurilajissaan. Jos ei talla aukea, lisavihjeet 12h valein.  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Pistetaan pikainen, yksi MM ja 3 kansallista mestaruutta pyorailyn eri lajeissa samana vuonna. MM tuli silloisessa bravuurilajissaan. Jos ei talla aukea, lisavihjeet 12h valein.



MM ei siis eri laiji kuin yksikaan noista kansallisista mestaruuksista, eika yksikaan ole rata-laji.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos melkein jokaiseen maantiepyöräilyaiheiseen kysymykseen kannattaa arvata "Eddy Merckx", niin tähänkin voi vastata arvaamalla: Marianne Vos: 2011 näyttäisi olevan MM cyclocrossista, Hollannin mestaruus maantieltä, aika-ajosta ja cyclocrossista.

Jos maastopyöräily hyväksytään tässä, myös Hanka Kupfernagelilta löytyy vastaavat saavutukset: 2007 MM aika-ajosta, Saksan mestaruudet cyclocrossista, aika-ajosta ja maastosta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jos melkein jokaiseen maantiepyöräilyaiheiseen kysymykseen kannattaa arvata "Eddy Merckx", niin tähänkin voi vastata arvaamalla: Marianne Vos: 2011 näyttäisi olevan MM cyclocrossista, Hollannin mestaruus maantieltä, aika-ajosta ja cyclocrossista.
> 
> Jos maastopyöräily hyväksytään tässä, myös Hanka Kupfernagelilta löytyy vastaavat saavutukset: 2007 MM aika-ajosta, Saksan mestaruudet cyclocrossista, aika-ajosta ja maastosta.



Hyvaksytaan kun en rajoittanut kysymysta miehiin. Lars Boomia hain alunperin. CX, TT ja RD mestaruudet hollannista ja CX MM -08.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lars Boom tietenkin! Zdeněk Štybaria  olisin tarjonnut ensimmäisenä, mutta eihän hänellä ole ensimmäistäkään  Tšekin mestaruutta maantieltä.

Seuraavaksi haetaan (mies)ajajaa jolla ei ole ainuttakaan maansa tai maailmanmestaruutta maantieltä. Hän osallistui ensimmäistä kertaa erääseen suureen ympäriajoon vasta varsin kokeneena ajajana 12 vuotta ensimmäisen ajamansa GT:n jälkeen, mutta ottikin sitten etappivoiton ja pukeutui samalla johtajanpaitaan. 

Kuka ja missä?

----------


## buhvalo

> Lars Boom tietenkin! Zdeněk Štybaria  olisin tarjonnut ensimmäisenä, mutta eihän hänellä ole ensimmäistäkään  Tšekin mestaruutta maantieltä.
> 
> Seuraavaksi haetaan (mies)ajajaa jolla ei ole ainuttakaan maansa tai maailmanmestaruutta maantieltä. Hän osallistui ensimmäistä kertaa erääseen suureen ympäriajoon vasta varsin kokeneena ajajana 12 vuotta ensimmäisen ajamansa GT:n jälkeen, mutta ottikin sitten etappivoiton ja pukeutui samalla johtajanpaitaan. 
> 
> Kuka ja missä?



Paattelelya tahan asti, suuren pyorailymaan kuski, ei kirimiesten huippua. Todn. nak Ranska/Italia/Espanja koska keskittyminen tiettyyn GT:n, tod.nak Ranska koska siita kaikkein vaikein yrittaa toista GT:ta. Vuelta ja Giro molemman enempi makimiesten kisoja, joten alan etsimaan ranskalaista makimiesta.  :Hymy:  Hmm Voisi olla toki myos TdF:n painotteisen tallin domestigue.

----------


## kuovipolku

Haettu ajaja ei ole ranskalainen eikä mäkimies.

Vuonna 2000 alkaneella ammattilaisurallaan hän on edustanut viittä eri tallia (joista tosin yhtä voidaan pitää ns. seuraajatallina) kolmesta eri maasta. 

Voittoja on tullut suunnilleen yhtä monta kuin kilpailukausia ja niihin kuuluu kaksi GT-etappivoittoa ja yksi semiklassikko, mutta uran huomattavimmat saavutukset ovat ehkä kuitenkin olleet kolmossijoja.

Hän on osallistunut suuriin ympäriajoihin melko harvakseltaan, kertoja on yhdeksän joista keskeytyksia kaksi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Haettu ajaja ei ole ranskalainen eikä mäkimies.
> 
> Vuonna 2000 alkaneella ammattilaisurallaan hän on edustanut viittä eri tallia (joista tosin yhtä voidaan pitää ns. seuraajatallina) kolmesta eri maasta. 
> 
> Voittoja on tullut suunnilleen yhtä monta kuin kilpailukausia ja niihin kuuluu kaksi GT-etappivoittoa ja yksi semiklassikko, mutta uran huomattavimmat saavutukset ovat ehkä kuitenkin olleet kolmossijoja.
> 
> Hän on osallistunut suuriin ympäriajoihin melko harvakseltaan, kertoja on yhdeksän joista keskeytyksia kaksi.



Luca Paolini, Giro 36 vuoden iassa 2013? Muut statsit paassaa mutta keskeytyksia 3. Loytyi MM kolmosia selaamalla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Juuri se teeveestä tuttu partainen mies! MM-kisojen (2004) lisäksi arvokkaimmat kolmossijat ovat Milanto-San Remosta (2003 ja 2006) sekä Ronde van Vlaanderenista 2007. Vaikka Paolini ajoi Liquigasissa 2006-2007 ja Acqua & Saponessa 2008-2010, ensimmäinen Gironsa hän ajoi vasta viime vuonna. Kolmannen osuuden voiton ja pinkkipaidan lisäksi hän saavutti uransa suurimman yhden päivän voiton Omloop Het Nieuwsbladissa.

(Wikipedioissa on hiukan eriäviä tietoja, mutta käsitykseni mukaan hän oli vuoden 2001 Vueltan lopputuloksissa 106,)


Buhvalo jatkaa!

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalo jatkaa!



Etappivoittaja Tourilta, ammattilaisura paattyi traagisesti 2001. Suuri paluu kuitenkin mitallikantaan myohemmin kaksissa arvokisoissa.

----------


## MV

Javier Otxoa. Vanha kunnon Kelme, jäi harjoituslenkillä 15.2.2001 auton alle broidinsa Ricardon kanssa. Veli kuoli, Javier koomassa melkoisen tovin. Kilpapyöräily jatkui sitten paralympialaisissa, mistä kaksi kultaa 2004 ja 2008. Pisti kyllä aikanaan miehen mietteliääksi tuo onnettomuus.

----------


## buhvalo

> Javier Otxoa. Vanha kunnon Kelme, jäi harjoituslenkillä 15.2.2001 auton alle broidinsa Ricardon kanssa. Veli kuoli, Javier koomassa melkoisen tovin. Kilpapyöräily jatkui sitten paralympialaisissa, mistä kaksi kultaa 2004 ja 2008. Pisti kyllä aikanaan miehen mietteliääksi tuo onnettomuus.



Javier oli kyseessa. Jai mieleen voitettuaan Hautacammin 2000 oltuaan jo ihan nahkoilla. Seuraavan kerran nimi pomppaa paraolympialasiten tuloslistalta...

----------


## MV

Javierin toipumista seurattiin Cyclingnewsin välityksellä hyvin aktiivisesti. Veljespari oli iso osa Kelmen vuoritaktiikkaa ja uraa mäkiluutnanttina olisi molemmilla riittänyt pitkään. Sääli.

Laitetaanpa sitten uusien ylioppilaiden kunniaksi vähän helpompi. Maailmanmestaruus, etappivoitot Tourilta ja Vueltasta. Ihan hyviä saavutuksia kenelle tahansa _superdomestique_lle. Pieni dopingpannakin jossain välissä mutta jostain syystä minun mieleeni tämä 90- ja 00- luvuilla aktiivinen kuski on jäänyt takatukkansa takia.

----------


## buhvalo

> Javierin toipumista seurattiin Cyclingnewsin välityksellä hyvin aktiivisesti. Veljespari oli iso osa Kelmen vuoritaktiikkaa ja uraa mäkiluutnanttina olisi molemmilla riittänyt pitkään. Sääli.
> 
> Laitetaanpa sitten uusien ylioppilaiden kunniaksi vähän helpompi. Maailmanmestaruus, etappivoitot Tourilta ja Vueltasta. Ihan hyviä saavutuksia kenelle tahansa _superdomestique_lle. Pieni dopingpannakin jossain välissä mutta jostain syystä minun mieleeni tämä 90- ja 00- luvuilla aktiivinen kuski on jäänyt takatukkansa takia.



Oisin veikannut Ekia mutta D-sakkoja ei loytynyt.

----------


## tapna

Taitaa olla Laurent Brochard.

----------


## MV

Brochardia haettiin. Seuraavan kampauksen arpoo tapna.

----------


## tapna

Marco Pantanin vuoden 1998 Giro-Tour -tuplan jälkeen vain kaksi ajajaa on sijoittunut kolmen parhaan joukkoon kahdessa peräkkäisessä GT:ssä saman vuoden aikana, eli joko Girossa ja Tourissa tai Tourissa ja Vueltassa. Ketkä kaksi ja minä vuosina?

Tässä kysymyksessä mennään alkuperäisten tulosten mukaan, eli edellä olevien hylkäysten seurauksena palkintokorokkeelle nostettuja ajajia ei lasketa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä kysymys soittaa niin sanotusti minun ovikelloani: 

Josepa Beloki (Once-Eroski) 2002, Tour 3, ja Vuelta 3.
Carlos Sastre (Team CSC - Saxo Bank) 2008, Tour 1. ja Vuelta 3.

----------


## tapna

Kuovipolku jatkaa, joskin korjataan Belokin vuoden 2002 Tour-sijoitus toiseksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Samalla olisi ollut syytä korjata Belokin etunimikin, p.o. Joseba.

(Fun fact: Armstrong ja Beloki ovat molemmat harrastaneet maratonjuoksua. Lancen ennätys, 2008 Nykissä juostu 2.46 on hivenen parempi kuin Belokin 2011 Berliinissä juoksema 2.47.)


Hahmotellaan kysymys seuraavanlaisesti: vaikka suurten ympäriajojen voittajilla on usein ollut tukenaan hyvinkin vahvoja, jopa kilpailua niin halutessaan täysin hallinneita joukkueita, ei kuitenkaan ole kovin tavanomaista että sekä kokonaiskilpailun ykkönen että kakkonen ovat saman tallin ajajia. Esitä kolme sellaista tapausta!

----------


## tapna

1986 Tour: LeMond-Hinault (La Vie Claire)
1996 Tour: Riis-Ullrich (Telekom)
2008 Vuelta: Contador-Leipheimer (Astana)

----------


## tapna

Kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä kärynneiden tai käytön myöhemmin tunnustaneiden ajajien tuloksia on pyyhitty kunniataulukoista harvakseltaan. Tuloksien uudelleenkirjoitus ei kuitenkaan ole aina ollut johdonmukaista. Joskus hylättyjen taakse sijoittuneita on nostettu pykälällä ylöspäin, kun taas toisissa tapauksissa tulokset ovat pysyneet ennallaan muiden ajajien osalta eikä kukaan ole noussut mestariksi takaportin kautta.

Tulosten muokkaamisesta on seurannut se erikoisuus, että yhden suuren ympäriajon kokonaiskilpailun palkintokorokkeelle on jäänyt ainoastaan yksi ajaja. Kuka on tämä ajaja, monenneksi hän sijoittui, mikä ympäriajo ja mikä vuosi?

----------


## kuovipolku

Lisätään edelliseen vastaukseen se ehkä helpoin: 2012 Tour, Wiggins - Froome (Team Sky).

Vastaus uuteen kysymykseen: Ivan Basso, 2., Tour de France, 2005.

----------


## kuovipolku

Nopea kysymys (ennen lenkille lähtöä): Nairo Quintanasta tuli ensimmäinen kolumbialainen suuren ympäriajon voittaja, mutta kysymys ei liity häneen eikä Giroon. Mikä erityislaatuinen saavutus yhdistää Andy Schlekin ja Jan Ullrichin?

----------


## pekoni

> Nopea kysymys (ennen lenkille lähtöä): Nairo Quintanasta tuli ensimmäinen kolumbialainen suuren ympäriajon voittaja, mutta kysymys ei liity häneen eikä Giroon. Mikä erityislaatuinen saavutus yhdistää Andy Schlekin ja Jan Ullrichin?



Twitteristä taisin bongata tämän, mutta molemmat ovat voittaneet nuorten kilpailun eli valkoisen paidan Girossa ja Tourissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Molemmat eli Nairo Quintana ja Andy Schleck ovat tosiaan voittaneet sekä Maglia biancan että Maillot blancin. Kysymys oli kuiten Schleckistä ja Ullrichista (eli Nairo toimi tässä ikäänkuin aasinsiltamaisena johdatteluna oikean vastauksen suuntaan), joten jonkun tarvitsee yhdistää pisteet, kuten englantilainen sanoo...

----------


## buhvalo

> Molemmat eli Nairo Quintana ja Andy Schleck ovat tosiaan voittaneet sekä Maglia biancan että Maillot blancin. Kysymys oli kuiten Schleckistä ja Ullrichista (eli Nairo toimi tässä ikäänkuin aasinsiltamaisena johdatteluna oikean vastauksen suuntaan), joten jonkun tarvitsee yhdistää pisteet, kuten englantilainen sanoo...



Tourin nuorten kilpailun voitto 3 vuotta perakkain.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyllä, Ullrich 1996-1998 ja Schleck 2008-2010. Ainoat kolminkertaiset nuorten kilpailun voittajat ylipäätään, Marco Pantanilla on kaksi perättäistä voittoa Tourilta (1994-1995), Vladimir Poulnikovilta - kuka? - Girosta (1989-1990) ja Pavel Tonkovilla samoin Girosta (1992-1993)

Buhvalo unohtaa ikänsä ja jatkaa!

----------


## buhvalo

> Kyllä, Ullrich 1996-1998 ja Schleck 2008-2010. Ainoat kolminkertaiset nuorten kilpailun voittajat ylipäätään, Marco Pantanilla on kaksi perättäistä voittoa Tourilta (1994-1995), Vladimir Poulnikovilta - kuka? - Girosta (1989-1990) ja Pavel Tonkovilla samoin Girosta (1992-1993)
> 
> Buhvalo unohtaa ikänsä ja jatkaa!



Myos tama lyhyen aikaa ammattilaispyorailyn huipulla ollut, entinen moninkertainen ratamestari, voitti GT:n yleis -ja nuortenkilpaulun samana vuonna.

----------


## Samuli

> Nopea kysymys (ennen lenkille lähtöä): Nairo Quintanasta tuli ensimmäinen kolumbialainen suuren ympäriajon voittaja,



Nairosta tuli toinen kolumbialainen suuren ympäriajon voittaja, jos Vuelta lasketaan suureksi ympäriajoksi. Luis Herrera voitti Vueltan 1987.

----------


## kuovipolku

Miten mä olen voinut kirjoittaa noin? Lucho Herreran unohtumattomasta voitostahan ei ole kulunut kuin 27 vuotta! No, voi olla että mulle tuli taas yksi blackout ja/tai että Herrera on muistissani jotenkin niin paljon enemmän suuri mäkimies - hänellä on vuorititteli ja legendaariset osuusvoitot kaikista kolmesta GT:stä - kuin Vuelta-voittaja.


Buhvalon kysymykseen ei ole kovin monta vastausvaihtoehtoa: Vueltassa ei ole ollut nuorten kilpailussa eikä Girossa eikä Tourissakaan kuin 1970-luvun puolivälistä (ja Girossakin oli välillä kahdentoista vuoden tauko). Sekä nuorten kilpailun että kokonaiskilpailun voittaneita on ollut Girossa kaksi (joista toinen on tietenkin Nairo) ja Tourissa neljä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Oikea vastaus on Viipurin poika, leningradilaisen pyöräilykoulun kasvatti ja - niin voitaneen sanoa - Gewiss-Ballanin ja dottore Ferrarin tuote Jevgeni Berzin, jonka tähdenlennoksi jääneen ammattilaisuran huippuvuosi oli 1994. Toinen Tirreno-Adriaticossa, toinen Baskimaan ympäriajossa, kolmas Fleche Wallonnessa, voitto Liege-Bastogne-Liegessä ja tietenkin voitto Girossa ennen Marco Pantania ja Miguel Indurainia. Berzin otti etappivoittoja sekä aiika-ajossa että mäkiosuuksilla, 24-vuotias entinen neuvostokansalainen saattoikin hankkia itselleen Ferrarin ja lausua suuria sanoja siitä miten hän olsi voittanut ilman joukkuettakin.

Tallipomo Emanuele Bombinin luottamus nuoreen ajajaansa ei horjunut. Seuraavana vuonna Girossa tuli vielä etappivoitto ja kakkossija, mutta Tony Rominger osoittautui vahvemmaksi sekä aika-ajossa että vuorilla eikä Berzinin voittoa edesauttanut sekään että hän ja tallitoveri Pjotr Urgumov näyttivät ajavan enemmän toisiaan kuin Romingeria vastaan. Tourissa tuli sitten täydellinen romahdus jo ensimmäisellä vuoriosuudella ja keskeytys. Vuonna 1996 tuli vielä etappivoitto ja 10. sija Girossa sekä etappivoitto ja kaksi päivää keltapaidassa Tourilla, mutta ne jäivät viimeisiksi menestyksiksi. Eräänlaisena joutsenlauluna voidaan pitää 70 kilometrin soolohatkaa Francoise de Jeux'n paidassa vuoden 1998 L-B-Liegessä  ja kunniakasta 11. sijaa, mutta ura jatkui enää kaksi vuotta pienemmissä talleissa.

Nykyään hän elää Milanon lähellä ja myy autoja:

----------


## buhvalo

> Oikea vastaus on Viipurin poika, leningradilaisen pyöräilykoulun kasvatti ja - niin voitaneen sanoa - Gewiss-Ballanin ja dottore Ferrarin tuote Jevgeni Berzin, jonka tähdenlennoksi jääneen ammattilaisuran huippuvuosi oli 1994. Toinen Tirreno-Adriaticossa, toinen Baskimaan ympäriajossa, kolmas Fleche Wallonnessa, voitto Liege-Bastogne-Liegessä ja tietenkin voitto Girossa ennen Marco Pantania ja Miguel Indurainia.



Jep, Berzin oli kyseessa. Aika tiukka sukellus tuloslistalla, yleisen tulostason nousesta  :Hymy:

----------


## tapna

Saattapi johtua eräästä vuonna 1997 tehdystä sääntömuutoksesta, jonka myötä myös entisen tanskalaisen joukkuekaverin taso laski mystisesti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Aiheesta viehättyneille kts. esim. http://www.dopeology.org/people/Evgeni_Berzin/


Mutta uuteen kysymykseen mallia "Tunnista tämä ajaja!"




Edusti amatöörinä maataan olympialaisissa, ammattilaisena etappivoitto ja (seuraavana vuonna) viisi päivää keltaisessa paidassa. Kuvan tallissa kaksi kautta

----------


## kuovipolku

Uran tähtihetki.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymyksen juju on siinä että löytyy myös "Finnish connection". Pyöräilijä tuli toisena maaliin, kun eräs suomalainen pyöräilijä ylitti maalilinjan ensimmäisenä, mutta nousi palkintojenjaossa keskimmälle korokkeelle.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kysymyksen juju on siinä että löytyy myös "Finnish connection". Pyöräilijä tuli toisena maaliin, kun eräs suomalainen pyöräilijä ylitti maalilinjan ensimmäisenä, mutta nousi palkintojenjaossa keskimmälle korokkeelle.



Finnish connection ei auenut, mutta kyseessa lienee Jørgen V. Pedersen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jørgen Vagn Pedersenin uran komeimmat hetket osuivat kaikki Tourille vuosina 1985-1987: ensimmäisellä ammattilaiskaudella etappivoitto, seuraavana vuonna 7. osuudella hatkaporukassa ja välikirien aikabonusten avulla hankittu keltainen paita ja kolmannella eli viimeiseksi jääneellä kaudella Carrera-tiimissä paras saavutus apuajajana eli kokonaiskilpailun voitto kapteenina ajaneelle Stephen Rochelle.

Yhden espanjalaisessa BH-tallissa ajetun kauden jälkeen Pedersen palkattiin yhdessä maanmiehensä Jesper Worren kanssa tasamaa-apuajaksi Lucho Herreralle Café de Colombiaan. Ura päättyi toukokuussa 1990 Tour de l'Oisessa, kun Pedersen törmäsi Herreraa takaisin pääjoukkoon vetäessään reitille päässeeseen autoon ja joutui viideksi vuorokaudeksi hengityslaitteeseen kallo, leukaluu, nenä, sääriluu ja molemmat kämmenet murtuneina.

http://www.cyclinginquisition.com/20...eing-left.html
http://www.b.dk/sport/da-joergen-v.-viste-vejen





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf48OZS_B7g



Suomi-yhteys on siinä että amatöörien PM-kisoissa vuonna 1980 Pedersen hävisi Patrick Wackströmille, joka kuitenkin siirrettiin silloisten sääntöjen perusteella ryhmän viimeiseksi eli tässä tapauksessa toiseksi; amatöörikisoissahan ei saanut irrottaa otetta tangosta ja tuulettaa voittoaan molemmilla käsillä.




Buhvalo nousi onnistuneesti menneisyyden näkötorniin ja pääsee nyt kiusaamaan muita!

----------


## buhvalo

GT:n yleiskilpailun voittaja, pitamatta (ja myoskaan hallitsematta) yhtaan arvopaitaa kisan aikana. Joukkuekaveri kuitenkin hallitsi usempaakin arvopaitaa kyseisen kilpailun aikana.

Voittaja, kilpailu ja vuosi siis hakusessa.

----------


## juhoo

> GT:n yleiskilpailun voittaja, pitamatta (ja myoskaan hallitsematta) yhtaan arvopaitaa kisan aikana. Joukkuekaveri kuitenkin hallitsi usempaakin arvopaitaa kyseisen kilpailun aikana.
> 
> Voittaja, kilpailu ja vuosi siis hakusessa.



Ensimmäisenä tuli mieleen kompa vuodelta 2011. Scarponi ja Giro. Kisan aikana ei paitoja. Mutta eipä tainnut muista Lampren miehistä kuin Petacchi pitää paitaa, ja vain yhtä. Jatketaan...

----------


## TurboKoo

2002 Vuelta ja Aitor Gonzalez. Oscar Sevilla kantoi paitaa aikaisemmin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ajatus kulki samoja ratoja kuin yllä, Aktiivimuistissa ei ole aitoja viimeisenä päivänä voitettuja (ja tietenkin hävittyjä) johtajan paitoja kuin LeMondin aika-ajo eli Tour 1989 (mutta hänhän oli pitänyt keltapaitaa aiemmin kilpailun aikana) ja Jean Robicin hatka tasamaanetapilla eli Tour 1949 (mutta silloin oli vain vuoripaita jota hallitsivat italialaiset).

Girosta tai Vueltasta pitänee lähteä kaivamaan; nenä neuvoisi Espanjaan...

----------


## buhvalo

> 2002 Vuelta ja Aitor Gonzalez. Oscar Sevilla kantoi paitaa aikaisemmin.



Tata haettiin. Kelmella ei ilmeisesti ollut selvana kuka on kapteeni ja Sevilla joutui ajamaan myos Gonzalezia vastaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Olisihan tämän pitänyt tulla kuin apteekin hyllyltä. Pienikokoinen mäkimies Óscar Sevilla oli edellisenä vuotena menettänyt johtajanpaitansa viimeisen päivän aika-ajossa, silloin Festinan Angel Caserolle. 2002 Aitor González oli jo 15. etapilla jättänyt ilmeisen huonosta päivästä kärsineen kipailua johtaneen jefensä ja hyökännyt Anglirulla. Vahvana aika-ajajana tunnettu González vei sitten voiton Anglirulla juhlineelta Roberto Herasilta. Sevilla oli puolestaan harvinaisen huono-onninen, rengasrikko ja kaksi pyöränvaihtoa teknisten ongelmien takia pudottivat hänet kokonaiskilpailun palkintopallilta. 

Oli selvää etteivät González ja Sevilla voineet jatkaa samassa tallissa. Edellinen siirtyikin rahakkaalla sopimuksella kehdeksi vuodeksi Fassa Bortoloon, mutta menestys jäi yhteen etappivoittoon Girossa ja yhteen Tourilla. Seuraavana vuotena hän pukeutui Euskaltelin oranssiin ja voitti Sveitsin ympäriajon, mutta ura päättyi dopingtuomioon. Myöhemmin julkisuutta on tuonut autohurjastelu alkoholin ja kokaiinin vaikutuksen alaisena sekä epäilys liikekumppanin pahoinpitelyn järjestämisestä.

Sevilla ei koskaan voittanut Vueltaa - toisin kuin Heras - mutta sai kuitenkin hyviä sijoituksia ja pienempien kilpailujen voittoja. Tultuaan nimetyksi Operación Puerton yhteydessä hän löysi uralleen jatkoa Yhdysvalloista ja Kolumbiassa ja ajaa edelleen.

----------


## TurboKoo

Jaa, taitaa olla minun vuoro kysyä.

Tämä henkilö voitti pitkän ja voitokkaan uransa viimeisen suuren voittonsa kotikisassaan. Kuka ja missä?

----------


## TurboKoo

Täytyy näköjään helpottaa hiukan. Viimeinen kisa oli 2005 mutta teki paluun myöhemmin. Vyöllä todella paljon voittoja.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sopivasti helpottaminen on vaikea taitolaji, nyt tästä tuli todella helppo: kyseessä on tietysti Luccan oma poika Mario Cipollini. Päivä oli maaliskuun 7. ja kisa oli vv. 1999-2006  ajettu Giro della Provincia di Lucca. 




Comebackin Cipo teki amerikkalaisen Rock Racingin riveissä vuonna 2008, mutta se jäi lyhyeksi, hän ajoi vain Tour of Californian.

----------


## TurboKoo

Tätä haettiin

----------


## kuovipolku

Yllä hienovaraisesti photoshopattu pyörä. (Campagnolon nimeä en hennonut pyyhkiä.) Mikä, missä ja milloin?

----------


## Shamus

1994 Pinarello Espada Carbon - Miguel Indurain - tunninajon maailman ennätys

----------


## kuovipolku

Si. Pyörä jota tehtiin neljä kappaletta, kaksi tunnin ennätystä varten ja kaksi vaihteilla sekä jarruilla varustettua maantieaika-ajoon. Ratapyöristä se toinen jota ei käytetty ennätysajoissa on näytillä Pinarellon tehtaalla:




Shamus kysyy. muut vastaavat jos pystyvät!

----------


## Shamus

Mitä - missä - milloin?

----------


## anttipietila

> Mitä - missä - milloin?



Abraham Olano ajaa tyhjällä takarenkaalla maaliin ja maailmanmestariksi Kolumbian MM-kisoissa 1995?

----------


## Shamus

Kyyyl se meni oikein!

----------


## anttipietila

Minkä vuoden TdF voittajaa syytettiin epäreilusta vaihteiden käytöstä?

----------


## apuajaja

Heitetään long ball tähän josko tärppäis: Roger Lapebie vuonna 1937, jolloin "Deralleur" -tyyppisen vaihteen evoluutioversio otettiin käyttöön Tourilla.

----------


## anttipietila

Roger Lapébie ja vuoden 1937 TdF voitto meni kohdalleen; apuajaja vaihtaa kysymyksen!

----------


## apuajaja

Gino Bartali pitää hallussaan erästä Tour de Francen ennätystä jota ei ainakaan tänä vuonna rikota. Mitä?

----------


## pekoni

> Gino Bartali pitää hallussaan erästä Tour de Francen ennätystä jota ei ainakaan tänä vuonna rikota. Mitä?



Olisikohan se kolmen peräkkäisen vuoristoetapin voitto?

----------


## apuajaja

Hyvä haku tämä Bartalin kolmen vuorietapin voitto putkeen. Tämä ei ollut kuitenkaan kysymys mihin haettiin vastausta.  Tämänvuotisella Tourilla on yhteensä 6 vuorietappia joista 3 putkeen (etapit 16-18), joten siinä mielessä Pekonin vastaus täyttää oikean vastauksen kriteerit että ennätystä ei voi tänä vuonna rikkoa, sivuta kyllä.

Bartalilla on kuitenkin hallussaan myös toinen ennätys, jota tänä vuonna ei voi edes sivuta saati rikkoa, joten annan 24 tuntia aikaa paremman vastauksen tarjoamiselle. Jos haettua vastausta ei tule annetussa ajassa, pekoni vie etapin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Hyvä haku tämä Bartalin kolmen vuorietapin voitto putkeen. Tämä ei ollut kuitenkaan kysymys mihin haettiin vastausta.  Tämänvuotisella Tourilla on yhteensä 6 vuorietappia joista 3 putkeen (etapit 16-18), joten siinä mielessä Pekonin vastaus täyttää oikean vastauksen kriteerit että ennätystä ei voi tänä vuonna rikkoa, sivuta kyllä.
> 
> Bartalilla on kuitenkin hallussaan myös toinen ennätys, jota tänä vuonna ei voi edes sivuta saati rikkoa, joten annan 24 tuntia aikaa paremman vastauksen tarjoamiselle. Jos haettua vastausta ei tule annetussa ajassa, pekoni vie etapin.



Pisin aika yleiskilpailun kahden voiton valila (10v), todennakoisesti myos pisin aika ensimmainen ja viimeisen etappivoiton valilla (13v).

----------


## apuajaja

Sepä se! Buhvalo pukee keltaista päälle.

----------


## buhvalo

> Sepä se! Buhvalo pukee keltaista päälle.



Wout Wagtmansilla ja Fabian Cancellaralla on yksi yhtalainen, vaan ei sama, saavutus. Kyseessa on voitto, ei suuri, mutta merkkittava. Kenellakaan toisella ei naita ole samoja ole, eika tule. Mika voitto kyseessa ja kenellaka on kolmas samaan sarjaan kuuluva.

----------


## buhvalo

> Wout Wagtmansilla ja Fabian Cancellaralla on yksi yhtalainen, vaan ei sama, saavutus. Kyseessa on voitto, ei suuri, mutta merkkittava. Kenellakaan toisella ei naita ole samoja ole, eika tule. Mika voitto kyseessa ja kenellaka on kolmas samaan sarjaan kuuluva.



Lisavihje, helpottaa vahan. Cancellaran kyseinen saavutus on vuodelta 2009.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hiukan hahmottamisvaikeuksia tällä suunnalla. "Yhtäläinen, vaan ei sama, saavutus" voisi olla maan mestaruus, tässä tapauksessa tietysti Hollannin tai Sveitsin. "Eikä tule" voisi tarkoittaa kisaa jota ei enää ajeta.

Cancellara voitti 2009 vaikka mitä, mutta nyt ei vain leikkaa...

----------


## buhvalo

> Hiukan hahmottamisvaikeuksia tällä suunnalla. "Yhtäläinen, vaan ei sama, saavutus" voisi olla maan mestaruus, tässä tapauksessa tietysti Hollannin tai Sveitsin. "Eikä tule" voisi tarkoittaa kisaa jota ei enää ajeta.
> 
> Cancellara voitti 2009 vaikka mitä, mutta nyt ei vain leikkaa...



FC:lla on voittoja listattavaksi, sen takia sen laitoin sinne karkeen. Wagtmans otti taman kunnian vuonna 1954. Kisat on kovasti viela hengissaan, mutta erityisia kyseisina vuosina.

----------


## buhvalo

> FC:lla on voittoja listattavaksi, sen takia sen laitoin sinne karkeen. Wagtmans otti taman kunnian vuonna 1954. Kisat on kovasti viela hengissaan, mutta erityisia kyseisina vuosina.



Kavi moka historian kirjoja selatessa. Otetaan Cancellarata tama erityismaininta pois ja annetaan se Lars Michaelsenille, ja vuodelle 1997. Mainitaan viela samaan yhteyteen kolmas, ja samaan sarjaan kuuluva vuosi, joka on 1965. Vuodet siis 1954, 1965, ja 1997.

----------


## apuajaja

Tää on kyllä todella paha eikä tässä meinaa löytyä mitään yhdistävää, mutta tässä heikko yritys.

Wougtmans voitti Tourin ekan etapin 1954 joka ajettiin Amsterdamista käsin ja oli ensimmäinen kerta kun Tour alkoi Ranskan ulkopuolelta. Lars Michaelsen voitti 1997 Vueltan ekan etapin jonka lähtö oli Lissabonista eli Espoanjan ulkopuolelta. Voisiko olla eka kerta kun Vuelta alkaa Espanjan ulkopuolelta. Sopisi kuvaan siinä mielessä että Cancellaran 2009 ekan etapin voitto lähti Hollannista ja kysyjä on saattanut ensi vaiheessa luulla että se oli ensimmäinen Espanjan ulkopuolelta startattu Vuelta.

Näin ollen täytyy arvata että 1965 on vuosi jolloin Giro startattiin ensimmäisen kerran Italian ulkopuolelta. Ensimmäisen etapin voittoon ajoi Michele Dancelli. Lähtöpaikkana San Marino ja kyllä, ensimmäistä kertaa Italian ulkopuolelta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tää on kyllä todella paha eikä tässä meinaa löytyä mitään yhdistävää, mutta tässä heikko yritys.
> 
> Wougtmans voitti Tourin ekan etapin 1954 joka ajettiin Amsterdamista käsin ja oli ensimmäinen kerta kun Tour alkoi Ranskan ulkopuolelta. Lars Michaelsen voitti 1997 Vueltan ekan etapin jonka lähtö oli Lissabonista eli Espoanjan ulkopuolelta. Voisiko olla eka kerta kun Vuelta alkaa Espanjan ulkopuolelta. Sopisi kuvaan siinä mielessä että Cancellaran 2009 ekan etapin voitto lähti Hollannista ja kysyjä on saattanut ensi vaiheessa luulla että se oli ensimmäinen Espanjan ulkopuolelta startattu Vuelta.
> 
> Näin ollen täytyy arvata että 1965 on vuosi jolloin Giro startattiin ensimmäisen kerran Italian ulkopuolelta. Ensimmäisen etapin voittoon ajoi Michele Dancelli. Lähtöpaikkana San Marino ja kyllä, ensimmäistä kertaa Italian ulkopuolelta.



Tata haettiin, hyvin yhdistelty. Siis GT:n ensimaisen koskaan 'ulkomailla' ajetun etapin voitto on tuo saavutus. Ja sen 1965 Giron 1 etapin voittaja oli Michelle Dancelli.

Tuli kaivetuksi tamakin knoppitieto esiin, kun taman vuoden Tour ja Giro molemmat aloitti/aloittaa rajojensa ulkopuolelta.

----------


## apuajaja

Oukei, jatketaan nippelitiedolla. 

Fausto Coppi, il campionissimo, voitti Tourin kaksi kertaa eli 1949 ja 1952. Missä mielessä Fausto Coppi on Tourin vähintään kaksi kertaa voittaneista ainoa laatuaan?

----------


## apuajaja

Lisävihje: Jotta voi olla tällainen "ainoa laatuaan", niin on täytynyt voittaa Tour vähintään 2 kertaa. Yksi voitto ei voi riittää.

----------


## buhvalo

> Lisävihje: Jotta voi olla tällainen "ainoa laatuaan", niin on täytynyt voittaa Tour vähintään 2 kertaa. Yksi voitto ei voi riittää.



Avautui ehka tuokin lisavihje. Veikkaan etta Coppi on ainoa joka voitti seka ensimmaisen etta viimeisen Tourinsa.

----------


## apuajaja

Juurikin tätä haettiin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Juurikin tätä haettiin.



Kysymys on vahan viipynyt kun on ollut kaikenlaista saatoa.

GT-voittaja, jonka merkittava makiennatys sailyi usean vuosikymmenen ajan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kysymys on vahan viipynyt kun on ollut kaikenlaista saatoa.
> 
> GT-voittaja, jonka merkittava makiennatys sailyi usean vuosikymmenen ajan.



Yhteensa 3:n GT voittaja joka rikkoi itsensa 'ajamalla kykyjensa yli'.  :Hymy:

----------


## trauma

Charly Gaul. Vuorten enkeli. Voitti TdF:n 1958, Giron 1956 ja 1959. Mont Ventoux:n ennätys, vuodelta 1958, kesti 31 vuotta.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Charly Gaul. Vuorten enkeli. Voitti TdF:n 1958, Giron 1956 ja 1959. Mont Ventoux:n ennätys, vuodelta 1958, kesti 31 vuotta.
> 
> trauma



Kylla, giron ensimmainen ei iltalialainen tuplavoittaja.

----------


## trauma

Tässä seuraava kysymys:
Haen henkilöä, joka on olympiavoittaja ja maailmanmestari. Lisätietona vielä että hän on ollut kaiken kaikkiaan 8 kertaa 10 parhaan joukossa mm-kilpailussa ja hän ei ole syntynyt 2. joulukuuta 1973 Rostockissa.

Pahoittelen jo etukäteen jos yllä mainitun profiilin mukaisia henkilöitä on useita. Sovittaneen kuitenkin niin että hyväksytään oikeaksi vastaukseksi se henkilö jota minä tässä haen. 

Hakemani henkilö on "ajellut" muitakin kilpailuja, tuotan lisävinkkejä parin päivän kuluessa jos yllä olevat vinkit eivät tuota oikeaa vastausta.

trauma

----------


## trauma

Eipä vastauksia kuulu. Foorumi toimii takkuisasti, millä voi olla vaikutusta vastausten vähyyteen.

Mutta laitanpa lisävihjettä. Tässä kolmen pisteen vihje, takataskussani on vielä yhden ja nollan pisteen vihjeet...:

Hakemallani henkilöllä on yhtymäkohta (ainakin) seuraaviin kuuluisiin pyörämiehiin: Jo Planckart, Sean Kelly, Walter Godefroot.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Eipä vastauksia kuulu. Foorumi toimii takkuisasti, millä voi olla vaikutusta vastausten vähyyteen.
> 
> Mutta laitanpa lisävihjettä. Tässä kolmen pisteen vihje, takataskussani on vielä yhden ja nollan pisteen vihjeet...:
> 
> Hakemallani henkilöllä on yhtymäkohta (ainakin) seuraaviin kuuluisiin pyörämiehiin: Jo Planckart, Sean Kelly, Walter Godefroot.
> 
> trauma




No heitetaan Bettini alkuun, yhteytta muihin ei kylla loytynyt.

----------


## trauma

Eipä ole Bettini kyseessä.

Pistetään yhden pisteen vihje, eiköhän tämä nyt ratkea:
Hennie Kuiper ja Peter Winnen ovat haetun henkilön maanmiehiä ja kaikilla kolmella on myös "vyöllään" kaksi merkittävää mäkisuoritusta. Myös kahdella italialaisella on sama saavutus. Jollakin amerikkalaisellakin ehti tuo kaksinkertainen suoritus olla tehtynä, mutta hänet myöhemmin yliviivattiin tulosluettelosta.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Eipä ole Bettini kyseessä.
> 
> Pistetään yhden pisteen vihje, eiköhän tämä nyt ratkea:
> Hennie Kuiper ja Peter Winnen ovat haetun henkilön maanmiehiä ja kaikilla kolmella on myös "vyöllään" kaksi merkittävää mäkisuoritusta. Myös kahdella italialaisella on sama saavutus. Jollakin amerikkalaisellakin ehti tuo kaksinkertainen suoritus olla tehtynä, mutta hänet myöhemmin yliviivattiin tulosluettelosta.
> 
> trauma



Zoetemelk, jostakin syysta ohitin Joopin eka kierroksella. Varmaankin mitallimaaran takia.

----------


## trauma

Joop Zoetemelk on oikea vastaus!

Olympiavoitto tuli 100km joukkueaika-ajosta Mexicossa. Maailmanmestaruus vuonna 1985. Yhteys Planckartiin, Godefrootiin ja Kellyyn löytyy legendaarisesta Flandria-joukkueesta, he kaikki ovat ajaneet tuossa joukkueessa jossain uransa vaiheessa. Viimeinen vihje koski Alpe d'Huezin kaksinkertaisia etappivoittajia.

Vielä jäi vihjepakista käyttämättä sellaiset tiedot että Zoetemelk on kaikkien aikojen vanhin maailmanmestari, ja että hänellä on eniten läpiajettuja Ranskan ympäriajoja. Vai miten kävikään Hincapien kanssa, sehän ainakin ahdisteli Zuetemelkin TdF-ennätystä.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Joop Zoetemelk on oikea vastaus!
> 
> Olympiavoitto tuli 100km joukkueaika-ajosta Mexicossa. Maailmanmestaruus vuonna 1985. Yhteys Planckartiin, Godefrootiin ja Kellyyn löytyy legendaarisesta Flandria-joukkueesta, he kaikki ovat ajaneet tuossa joukkueessa jossain uransa vaiheessa. Viimeinen vihje koski Alpe d'Huezin kaksinkertaisia etappivoittajia.
> 
> Vielä jäi vihjepakista käyttämättä sellaiset tiedot että Zoetemelk on kaikkien aikojen vanhin maailmanmestari, ja että hänellä on eniten läpiajettuja Ranskan ympäriajoja. Vai miten kävikään Hincapien kanssa, sehän ainakin ahdisteli Zuetemelkin TdF-ennätystä.
> 
> trauma



Tuon joukkuevoiton takiahan mina sen pudotin...

Nyt haetaan kilpailun nimea. Kilpailu on yha voimissaan, tosin uudella korkeamman profiilin nimella. Nimen, tai kahden ensimmaisen nimen, perusteella tata etappikisaa ei olisi pyorailykilpailuun yhdistanyt. Vuosien saatossa kilpailu on saanut 4 pohjoismaista kokonaiskilpailun voittajaa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuon joukkuevoiton takiahan mina sen pudotin...
> 
> Nyt haetaan kilpailun nimea. Kilpailu on yha voimissaan, tosin uudella korkeamman profiilin nimella. Nimen, tai kahden ensimmaisen nimen, perusteella tata etappikisaa ei olisi pyorailykilpailuun yhdistanyt. Vuosien saatossa kilpailu on saanut 4 pohjoismaista kokonaiskilpailun voittajaa.



Suomalainenkin on voittanut etapin tassa kilpailussa.

----------


## trauma

Arvailen että kyseessä olisi Tour de Normandie. En tosin löytänyt tietoa sen aiemmista nimistä, mutta neljä pohjoismaista kokonaiskilpailun voittajaa löytyy ja Joona Laukka on ilmeisesti voittanut etapin tässä kilpailussa.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Arvailen että kyseessä olisi Tour de Normandie. En tosin löytänyt tietoa sen aiemmista nimistä, mutta neljä pohjoismaista kokonaiskilpailun voittajaa löytyy ja Joona Laukka on ilmeisesti voittanut etapin tässä kilpailussa.
> 
> trauma



Eipä haettu tätä. Suomalaisesta etappivoittajasta on 4 dekadia norjalaiseen kokonaisvoittajaan.

----------


## trauma

Vaan enpä lannistu vaan pistetään seuraavaksi tarjolle Tour of Britain. Tunnettu aiemmin nimellä Milk Race, Kelloggs' Tour ja PruTour. Suomalainen etappivoittaja Harry Hannus vuonna 1969 kymmenennellä etapilla. Ja todellakin, vasta 40 vuotta myöhemmin Norjalainen (Boasson Hagen) voitti kokonaiskilpailun. Kaksi Ruotsalaista voittivat yhteiskilpailun jo Milk Race -aikoina.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Vaan enpä lannistu vaan pistetään seuraavaksi tarjolle Tour of Britain. Tunnettu aiemmin nimellä Milk Race, Kelloggs' Tour ja PruTour. Suomalainen etappivoittaja Harry Hannus vuonna 1969 kymmenennellä etapilla. Ja todellakin, vasta 40 vuotta myöhemmin Norjalainen (Boasson Hagen) voitti kokonaiskilpailun. Kaksi Ruotsalaista voittivat yhteiskilpailun jo Milk Race -aikoina.
> 
> trauma




Sepa se Milk Race.  :Hymy:

----------


## trauma

Uusi kysymys tässä:
Ketä tai keitä pidetään aika-ajotankojen keksijänä/kehittelijänä/suunnittelijana, ja mikä oli "viimeinen niitti" siihen että aika-ajotangot yleistyivät ammattilaispyöräilyssä?

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Uusi kysymys tässä:
> Ketä tai keitä pidetään aika-ajotankojen keksijänä/kehittelijänä/suunnittelijana, ja mikä oli "viimeinen niitti" siihen että aika-ajotangot yleistyivät ammattilaispyöräilyssä?
> 
> trauma



Richard Bryne ensimmaiset versiot RAAM:n. Myohemmin Pete Penseyres paremmilla versioilla RAAM:n, ja lopulta patentti Boone Lennon/Scott. Oisko LeMond ajanut tangot "pakolliseksi" -89.

----------


## trauma

Vastaus on hyväksyttävä. 

Havahduin itse vähän liian myöhään miettimään että on niitä kaikenlaisia viritelmiä varmasti ollut sielläsuntäällä ja vaikea on ehkä sanoa että kuka oli se kaikkein tärkein asian kehittäjä. Minun lähteissä oli mainittu erityisesti Boone Lennon (alppihiihtovalmentaja) ja Scottin insinööri nimeltä Charley French, ja tapahtuma-aika 1986. French vielä käytti itse heidän kehittämäänsä tankosysteemiä triathlonkilpailuissa samana vuonna.

LeMond on tarkoittamani "viimeinen niitti". Hän käytti aputankoja vuoden 1989 TdF:n viimeisessä aika-ajossa ja voitti turneen.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Vastaus on hyväksyttävä. 
> 
> Havahduin itse vähän liian myöhään miettimään että on niitä kaikenlaisia viritelmiä varmasti ollut sielläsuntäällä ja vaikea on ehkä sanoa että kuka oli se kaikkein tärkein asian kehittäjä. Minun lähteissä oli mainittu erityisesti Boone Lennon (alppihiihtovalmentaja) ja Scottin insinööri nimeltä Charley French, ja tapahtuma-aika 1986. French vielä käytti itse heidän kehittämäänsä tankosysteemiä triathlonkilpailuissa samana vuonna.
> 
> LeMond on tarkoittamani "viimeinen niitti". Hän käytti aputankoja vuoden 1989 TdF:n viimeisessä aika-ajossa ja voitti turneen.
> 
> trauma



Bryne kai tarjosi tuota jollekkin firmalle markkinoitavaksi, eivat nahneet markkinoita.  :Hymy: 

Sponsorointi on yleensa taysin kaupallista touhua. Eraan hyvin menestyneen talli paasponsorina oli kuitenkin iso kaupallinen(?) hyvantekavaisyysjarjesto. Mika talli/jarjesto?

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## trauma

ONCE - Lottery for the blind ei varmaankaan ole huono vastaus. Mutta ennenkuin buhvalo julistaa tuomion, ehdin tähän tuottaa omana veikkauksenani Amore&Vita -tallin, jota sponsoroi Vatikaanin kirkkovaltio (tai joku sen jäsenjärjestö). Tuolla tallilla oli toki muitakin sponsoreita.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> 



Once:a haettiin. Isoja voittoja, isoja nimia rosterissa Jalabertin ja Zullen johdolla. 

Amore Vita:n arvelin pomppaavan esiin mutta meriitit ei riita. Ja se hyvantekevaisyys on mutkan kautta tai spekulatiivinen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Organización Nacional de Ciegos de España on vuodesta 1984 toinen maan kahdesta arpajaistenpyörittäjästä. Pyöräilyssä mennään vuosille 1989-2003. Züllen ja Jalabertin kultakausi toi tallille mm. neljä Vueltan voittoa ja kaksi aika-ajon maailmanmestaruutta. Manolo Saizin johdolla tiimi vei lisäksi yhteensä kymmenen GT-palkintopallisijaa ja loputtoman määrän kisavoittoja.

PS Hiukan vastaavia pääsponsoreita ovat tietenkin ranskalainen La Française des Jeux, belgialainen Lotto (Loterie Nationale/Nationale Loterij) ja ensi kaudesta alkaen hollantilainen De Lotto joka tulee Team Belkinin sponsoriksi.


Uutta kysymystä voisi pohjustaa muistuttamalla että Ranskassa ajetaan Tourin lisäksi myös suuri määrä muita kisoja. Nämä alempien UCI-tasojen kilpailut ovat yleensä ranskalaisten pro-tallien juhlaa. Nyt kuitenkin haemme kisaa jota ei ajeta Ranskassa mutta jonka voittajat ovat kahta lukuunottamatta olleet ranskalaisia.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyseessä on pienempi eli noin viikon mittainen etappikisa. 

Kilpailun historiaan mahtuu yksi kolminkertainen voittaja; tämän uransa lopettaneen ajajan merkittävin saavutus lienee Tourin pallopaidan voitto.

Molemmista ei-ranskalaisista voittajista voidaan sanoa etteivät he tule ns. perinteisistä pyöräilymaista.

PS Mikäli pohjustukseni johdatti ajatukset siihen suuntaan että etsimme Tourin kanssa samaan aikaan ajettavaa kisaa, se ei ollut tarkoitus!

----------


## trauma

Hakemasi kilpailu lienee La Tropicale Amissa Bongo, joka ajetaan Gabonissa. Kolminkertainen voittaja ja pallopaidankin TdF:ssä voittanut on Ranskalainen Anthony Charteau. Kaksi ei-ranskalaista ja vieläpä vähemmän tunnetuista pyöräilymaista kotoisin olevaa voittajaa ovat Jussi Veikkanen Suomesta (2006) ja Nathanael Berhane Eritreasta (2014). Tuloslistoista näkee että kilpailu ei ole kärkitiimien prio-ykkösiä, olisikohan niin että ranskalaiset tiimit tekevät jonkinlaista good-williä tässä, FdJ:n lisäksi Europcar, Cofidis ja Caja Rural näyttävät ottaneen osaa.

Vaan hittolainen, tulipa sivistyttyä kun tätä haeskelin  :Hymy: 

trauma

----------


## kuovipolku

Kilpailun ajankohta tammikuussa tekee siitä varsin sopivan kaudenavaus- ja harjoituskisan Pro Conti-tason talleille, joiden ohjelmaan ei kuulu Tour de San Luis tai Tour Down Under. Ranskallahan on tunnetusti hyvät ja kiinteät suhteet moniin entisiin siirtomaihinsa mutta Tropicale Amissa Bongossa ovat käyneet myös Caja Rural, Lampre-Merida, Lotto Belisol ja MTN-Qhubeka. 

Luulisin myös että Gabon on erittäin höveli isäntä. Vuodesta 2006 ajettu kisa nimettiin maan pitkäaikaisen presidentin Omar Bongon edesmenneen tyttären muistoksi. (Bongo johti maataan vuodesta 1967 ja hänen kuoltuaan vuonna 2009 työtä on jatkanut hänen poikansa Ali.) Suomalaisillehan kisa on merkittävä sikäli että Jussi Veikkanen otti siinä ammattilaisuransa ensimmäisen voiton.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropicale_Amissa_Bongo
http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=8756
http://blogs.afp.com/correspondent/?...s-and-bushmeat


Trauma jatkaa sivistyksen kivikkoisella polulla!

----------


## trauma

Kiitos sivistämisistä, mutta mieluummin teen sitä sileällä asfaltilla kuin kivikkoisella polulla  :Hymy: 

Nyt haetaan vuosilukua, etappikilpailua ja syytä: 
Ammattipyöräilijät ovat menneinä vuosina protestoineet hyvinkin usein kilpailun järjestäjää vastaan ja pitäneet jos jonkinlaisia istumalakkoja kesken kilpailun. Harvinaista on kuitenkin ollut sellainen että peräti talli tai tallit ovat järjestäneet "provokaatioita" järjestäjiä tai sääntöjä vastaan. Yksi talli kuitenkin ryhtyi melkoiseen sääntöjenvastustamisoperaatioon ja protestoi erittäin näkyvästi UCI:n sääntöjä vastaan kesken (etappi)kilpailun. Kyseistä tallia myös rankaistiin tekosistaan rahallisella sakolla. 

Minä vuonna ja missä kilpailussa tämä tapahtui, ja mitä asiaa kyseinen talli vastusti?

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

> Kiitos sivistämisistä, mutta mieluummin teen sitä sileällä asfaltilla kuin kivikkoisella polulla 
> 
> Nyt haetaan vuosilukua, etappikilpailua ja syytä: 
> Ammattipyöräilijät ovat menneinä vuosina protestoineet hyvinkin usein kilpailun järjestäjää vastaan ja pitäneet jos jonkinlaisia istumalakkoja kesken kilpailun. Harvinaista on kuitenkin ollut sellainen että peräti talli tai tallit ovat järjestäneet "provokaatioita" järjestäjiä tai sääntöjä vastaan. Yksi talli kuitenkin ryhtyi melkoiseen sääntöjenvastustamisoperaatioon ja protestoi erittäin näkyvästi UCI:n sääntöjä vastaan kesken (etappi)kilpailun. Kyseistä tallia myös rankaistiin tekosistaan rahallisella sakolla. 
> 
> Minä vuonna ja missä kilpailussa tämä tapahtui, ja mitä asiaa kyseinen talli vastusti?
> 
> trauma



Radiokieltoon lienee liittyy...

----------


## trauma

Eipä ollut radio syynä siihen mitä minä haen. Radiokielloista on kyllä ollut kovasti rutinaa, mutta en nyt muista että sitä sääntöä olisi suorastaan rikottu.

Lisävihjeitä: Kyseiselle kilpailulle oli hiukan eriskummallista se että kilpailun voitti yllättäen joukkueensa kakkosmies, vaikka kapteenikin oli todella hyvin kilpailussa mukana. Kapteeni rutisikin tästä asiasta aika runsaasti ja joukkueen johtaja joutui miettimään kovastikin että kuka toimii apukuskina kenellekin. Lisähuomiona vielä se että kyseisen tallin ajajia on yhä edelleenkin ammattilaispyöräilyssä mukana, eli tapahtuma-aika ei ole kovin kaukana menneisyydessä.

trauma

----------


## MV

Legalize my Cannondale, öö, Giro 04, Damiano Cunego ja Gilberto Simoni? Muistan tosin paremmin saman vuoden Tourin.  L'Alpe d'Huez ja Simonin lämpöhalvaus.

----------


## trauma

Kyllä. Tästä oli kyse. Legalize my Cannondale -hokemalla pyrittiin vaikuttamaan säännöissä olevaan pyörän 6,8kg:n minimipainoon. Tarkennuksena vielä, että UCI antoi Saeco-tallille sakon siitä kun joukkueella oli vääränlaiset ajoasut yhdellä etapilla.

trauma

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=7257

----------


## MV

Muutaman päivän pyöräretkellä foorumin lukeminen tapatalkin varassa, ja pääsy lähdeaineistoihin rajallinen. Se Simonin katastrofaalinen l'Alpe -etappi oli vuosi aiemmin, Euroopan kuuma kesä 2003 kun mummoja kuoli koteihinsa ympäri Ranskaa. Ja Simoni teki kuolemaa vanginpuvussa.

Mutta arvatenkin pitäisi jatkaa seuraavaan aiheeseen. Fabrice Philipot ja Enrique Martínez Heredia voittivat molemmat urallaan erään Touriin liittyvän kilpailun. Löytynee helposti googlella. Näiden kahden suoritukset poikkeavat hyvässä tai pahassa muista vastaavista. Miten?

----------


## trauma

Näyttäisivät olevan kaksi yleiskilpailussa huonoiten sijoittunutta nuorten kilpailun voittajaa. 

trauma

----------


## MV

Jep. Kumpikaan ei mahtunut kahdenkymmenen parhaan joukkoon. Ullrichin ja Contadorin välissä oli pitkään harvinaista että valkopaita mahtui kymmenen sakkiin, vain Sevilla ja Mancebo onnistuivat tässä. Nyttemmin noita hyviä sijoituksia on tullut enemmänkin. Mistä sekin sitten kertoo? Kaiken kaikkiaan podiumsijoituksia nuorilla on vain seitsemisen, joista Ullrichilla kolme ja Schlekillä kaksi.

----------


## trauma

Seuraava:
Lance Armstrong ei ole ainoa sängyn pohjalta voittajaksi noussut pyöräilijä. Lance voitti Tourilla Luz Ardideniin päättyneen etapin seitsemän vuotta syöpädiagnoosin jälkeen. Myös nyt hakemani pyöräilijä voitti Luz Ardideniin päättyneen etapin seitsemän vuotta hänelle sattuneen pahan onnettomuuden jälkeen.

Enkä malta olla vielä lisäämättä että 7 näyttää olevan aika maaginen numero tässä kysymyksessä.

trauma

----------


## kuovipolku

Dag Otto Lauritzen, entinen poliisi, entinen laskuvarjojääkäri ja ensimmäinen norjalainen etappivoittaja Tourilla. Osallistui vuonna 1980 suureen sotaharjoitukseen Pohjois-Norjassa, laskuvarjo sotkeutui eikä avautunut kunnolla, oikea jalka hajosi niin pahasti että lääkärit eivät luvanneet hänen kävelevän kunnolla, rupesi toivuttuaan treenaamaan fillarilla, huomasi poikkeuksellisen lahjakkuutensa ja loppu on, kuten tavataan sanoa, historiaa:

----------


## trauma

Oikein! Seiskoja kun hehkuttelin, niin viimeinen niitti on myös Lauritzenin talli joka oli 7-eleven.

trauma

----------


## kuovipolku

Lauritzen täytti ensimmäisenä ammattilaiskautenaan 28 vuotta, mutta ehti urallaan voittaa etapit sekä Tourilla (14. etappi 1987; mukana kahdeksan kertaa) että Vueltassa (14. etappi 1993) sekä olla kerran klassikon palkintopallilla (3. Ronde van Vlaanderen 1989).

Tätä aasinsiltaa käyttäen pääsemme seuraavaan kysymykseen eli etsimme erästä toista ajajaa joka ajoi ensimmäisen pro-vuotensa samanikäisenä kuin Lauritzen. Hänen uransa suurin saavutus on erään klassikon voitto - johon hän pystyi ensimmäisenä ammattilaiskautenaan! Samalla kaudella hän ajoi myös ympäriajon johtajanpaidassa. Myöhemmällä,urallaan hän voitti muutamien pienten kisojen lisäksi kerran maansa maantiemestaruuden ja voitti kaksi etappia em. ympäriajossa ja piti johtajanpaitaa neljä vuotta myöhemmin.

Kuka hän on?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastauksen keksimistä tai löytämistä voidaan helpottaa parilla vinkillä. Etsitty ajajamme on Lauritzenin aikalaisia (mutta tätä vanhempi). Hän on ranskalainen (muttei syntynyt Ranskassa).

----------


## buhvalo

> Vastauksen keksimistä tai löytämistä voidaan helpottaa parilla vinkillä. Etsitty ajajamme on Lauritzenin aikalaisia (mutta tätä vanhempi). Hän on ranskalainen (muttei syntynyt Ranskassa).



Loytyi jo ennen vinkkeja, johtajanpaita 4vuoden valein kaventaa vaihtoja kovasti. Vaan kun ei oo oikein kysymysta valmiina niin viivyttelin.

Vastaus kuitenkin Marc Gomez, Milan-San Remo ensimmaisena ammattilaisvuotenaan 1982.

----------


## kuovipolku

Höh, ei sitä koskaan arvaa mikä vihje toimii ja mikä vihje toimii liiankin hyvin...





Vuonna 1982 Cipressa oli ensimmäistä kertaa mukana, tosiasiallisesti ajettu matka oli samalla noussut päälle kolmensadan kilometrin, sää oli sateinen ja kylmä, hatka lähti jo neljän kilometrin jälkeen, tähtikuskien - Saronni, Moser, De Vlaeminck, Raas, Prim, LeMond, Kelly, Argentin - tallit luulivat sen väsyvän tai odottivat muiden tekevän työt sen kiinniajamiseksi. Lopun myötätuuli auttoi kolmeen kuskiin kutistunutta irtiottoryhmää, ranskalaiset pudottivat ensin Bortolotton ja sitten Bondue oli kahdesti kaatua Poggiolta laskeuduttaessa ja Gomez pääsi karkuun ja komeaan voittoon. Una sorpresa colossale!

(Tämän kisan satun jopa muistamaan lähes livenä eli joko luin seuraavan päivän sanomalehden tai katsoin saman päivän Sportnyttin...joka tapauksessa yllätysvoittajan yksinäinen maaliintulo jäi "elävästi" urheiluromanttiseen mieleeni. Eli vieläkin aina tai joskus kun ajan yksin ylipitkää lenkkiä ja väsyttää normaalia enemmän, olen Gomez ja taas kulkee...)

Johtajanpaitaa Marc Gomez piti Vueltassa, 1982 hän voitti prologin, 1986 kaksi etappia.

Yhden asian luulin tietäväni mutta muistin väärin: hänen vanhempansa olivat kyllä espanjalaisia, mutta hänen syntymäkaupunkinsa on Rennes.


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/cycle...remo-1982-1448
http://www.cyclismactu.net/news-lege...mez-13488.html



Buhvalolla lienee nyt jo kysymys odottamassa!

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalolla lienee nyt jo kysymys odottamassa!



Pistetaan pikainen, helppo, mutta yritetaan tehda se vaikeaksi.

Mita teki ensiksi Bahamontes, myohemmin R.Millar ja viimeisimpana J-L Augustyn. Eika muut ole sita tehnyt.

----------


## kuovipolku

2007 Augustyn ajoi ulos ja rinnettä alas, pyörä nostettiin jyrkänteeltä ja Augustyn ajoi maaliin.
1956 Bahamontes heitti tuskastuneena pyöränsä rinnettä alas, pyörä nostettiin ylös ja Bahamontes joutui ajamaan maaliin.
1983 Millar ajoi ulos ja tuli maaliin seitsemäntoista minuuttia hävinneenä - mutta en tähän hätään löydä tietoa siitä kävikö pyörä rinteessä...


(Ensimmäisenä mieleen tullut vastaus, mutta todennäköisesti ei oikea.)

----------


## Yuggas

> 2007 Augustyn ajoi ulos ja rinnettä alas, pyörä nostettiin jyrkänteeltä ja Augustyn ajoi maaliin.
> 1956 Bahamontes heitti tuskastuneena pyöränsä rinnettä alas, pyörä nostettiin ylös ja Bahamontes joutui ajamaan maaliin.
> 1983 Millar ajoi ulos ja tuli maaliin seitsemäntoista minuuttia hävinneenä - mutta en tähän hätään löydä tietoa siitä kävikö pyörä rinteessä...
> 
> 
> (Ensimmäisenä mieleen tullut vastaus, mutta todennäköisesti ei oikea.)



Eikös Millarilla ole tuoreempi tapaus, jossa se loppusuoralla suivaantui ja heitti pyöränsä kaiteen yli rinteeseen. Vai sekoitantko nyt johonkin toiseen kuskiin...

----------


## buhvalo

Pyoranheittelysta ei ole kysymys. Ja oisko yuggas muistellu d.millaria? Tassa kysymyksessa etappi on erityinen

----------


## Yuggas

> Pyoranheittelysta ei ole kysymys. Ja oisko yuggas muistellu d.millaria? Tassa kysymyksessa etappi on erityinen



Juu niin kyllä. Sry.

----------


## buhvalo

Listatut hlot ovat ylittaneet ensimmaisina tourin korkeimman kohdan ikina, niilla kerroilla kun se on ollut mukana. Ja nyppyla on nimeltaan...

----------


## kuovipolku

Col de la Bonette,  Bahamontes 1962 ja 1964, Millar 1993 ja Augustyn 2008 (eli juuri ennen ulosajoaan; yllä 2007 po, 2008).

PS Huhu tietää kertoa että ensi vuonna Col de la Bonette olisi maalimäkena.

----------


## buhvalo

Tätä tönkyrää haettiiin. Ranskan puolelta ei vaan löydy vuoria  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Jatketaan vuorilla! 

Tourin reitille se on osunut vain kahdesti. Erääseen klassikkoon se on kuulunut aina, nykyään se ajetaan kahdesti. Se ei voi mahtailla erityisen suurella korkeuserolla tai nousuprosentilla eikä se ole hirvittävän pitkäkään.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jatketaan vuorilla! 
> 
> Tourin reitille se on osunut vain kahdesti. Erääseen klassikkoon se on kuulunut aina, nykyään se ajetaan kahdesti. Se ei voi mahtailla erityisen suurella korkeuserolla tai nousuprosentilla eikä se ole hirvittävän pitkäkään.



Njoo, ei ehka vuori mutta veikataan Paterberg.

----------


## kuovipolku

En tähän hätään löytänyt tietoa montako kertaa Paterberg on noustu niinä kertoina kun Tour on käynyt Belgiassa. Ronde van Vlaanderen täyttää kyllä kysymyksen klassikkovihjeen vaatimukset, mutta vuori ei Paterberg tosiaankaan ole.

Oikeassa olit myös sikäli että vuorta pitää etsiä Ranskan ulkopuolelta. Hyvässä muistissa se on Tourin osalta melko harvalla meistä, sillä ensimmäisen kerran se ajettiin 70-luvulla ja toisen kerran 90-luvun alkupuolella. Kummallakaan kerralla se ei ollut maalimäkenä eikä ratkaissut etapin voittajaa.

Noususpekseille voisi antaa jonkinlaiset raamit: korkeuseroa alle 1000 m, nousuprosentti jyrkimmälläkin sektorilla alle 10%, pituutta alle 10 km.

----------


## buhvalo

> En tähän hätään löytänyt tietoa montako kertaa Paterberg on noustu niinä kertoina kun Tour on käynyt Belgiassa. Ronde van Vlaanderen täyttää kyllä kysymyksen klassikkovihjeen vaatimukset, mutta vuori ei Paterberg tosiaankaan ole.
> 
> Oikeassa olit myös sikäli että vuorta pitää etsiä Ranskan ulkopuolelta. Hyvässä muistissa se on Tourin osalta melko harvalla meistä, sillä ensimmäisen kerran se ajettiin 70-luvulla ja toisen kerran 90-luvun alkupuolella. Kummallakaan kerralla se ei ollut maalimäkenä eikä ratkaissut etapin voittajaa.
> 
> Noususpekseille voisi antaa jonkinlaiset raamit: korkeuseroa alle 1000 m, nousuprosentti jyrkimmälläkin sektorilla alle 10%, pituutta alle 10 km.



Oiskohan Alto de Jaizkibel, San Sebastianissa ajetaan kahteen kertaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jaizkibelhan se. Tiettyä ajankohtaisuutta siis kysymyksessä oli. Ja tähän pakolllinen fanituskuva (Philippe Gilbert vei maagisella kaudellaan voiton, Samulle iskun tuloksena lopulta vain yksi kymppisakin sijoitus aikaisempien lisäksi):




Buhvalo määrittelee seuraavan kysymyksen nousuprosentin!

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalo määrittelee seuraavan kysymyksen nousuprosentin!



Ei mene taysin makeen tama kysymys.

Hakusessa ultrapyorailija, hallussa kaksi ennatysta, toinen makeen ja toinen tasasella. Kuka ja mitka ennatykset.

----------


## buhvalo

> Ei mene taysin makeen tama kysymys.
> 
> Hakusessa ultrapyorailija, hallussa kaksi ennatysta, toinen makeen ja toinen tasasella. Kuka ja mitka ennatykset.



Mont Ventoux on suorituspaikka ensiksi mainittuun.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mont Ventoux on suorituspaikka ensiksi mainittuun.



Jean-Pascal Roux 11 kertaa ventoux ylos 24 tunnissa, toinen ennatys 839km/24h samalla miehella. 

Kysymysvuoro ensimmaiselle innokkaalle.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ventoux'n ennätys syntyi 2006. Roux (syntynyt 1964, 188/78) nousi etelänpuoleiste reittiä ja laskeutui auton kyydissä. 24 tunnin ennätys syntyi 2009. Roux harrasti kilpapyöräilyä 20-vuotiaaksi, lopetti ja aloitti pyöräilyn uudelleen 35-vuotiaana ja eteni nopeasti sikäläisten cyclosportifien kymppisakkiin ja voittajaksi.

PS Luulen että ketjun seuraajat lopettivat lukemisensa sanaan "ultra-"...

PPS Kysymystä täytyy vielä kypsytellä, mutta jos kukaan muu ei ehdi ensin, uusi kysymys on luvassa myöhemmin iltapäivällä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jean-Pascal Roux'sta vielä sen verran että hän ei oikeastaan ole ultrapyöräilijä vaikka nämä molemmat ennätykset kiistatta ovat luonteeltaan ultrakestävyyssuorituksia. Hän etupäässä kilpailee erilaisissa yksipäiväisissä cyclosportfeissa ja jonkin verran myös amatöörien etappiajoissa (joita hän kuitenkin välttää silloin kun ne ovat pelkkiä vuorietappeja; hän palautuu mielestään niin paljon hitaammin kuin pienikokoisemmat ja nuoremmat miehet ettei hänellä ole pärjäämismahdollisuuksia). 

Hän ajaa 3-4 kertaa viikossa: tiistai ja torstai  ovat hänen treenipäiviään, lauantaina ja/tai sunnuntaina hän kilpailee. Harjoituslenkkien pituus on enintään 200 km, vauhdit vaihtelevat hitaasta - hän mainitsee erääksi lenkkikaverikseen 74-vuotiaan ajajan - reippaisiin vetoihin; on toki muistettava että hän asuu Mont Ventoux'n juurella ja ajaa paljon vuorinousuja.


Ja vihdoin uuteen kysymykseen (joka onkin tällä kertaa poikkeuksellisen hankala - tai sitten melko helppo):

Etsimme ajajaa joka on voittanut useampia maansa mestaruuksia maantiepyöräilyssä ja edustanut maataan pyöräilijänä olympialaisissa, mutta myös voittanut kaksi mitalia maansa mestaruuskisoissa nyrkkeilijänä.

Hän on voittanut urallaan kotimaansa ulkopuolella vain yhden etapin ja yhden etappikisan. Hänen uransa jatkuu yhä ammattilaisena.

----------


## kuovipolku

Edellämainitut voitot ovat jo jonkin vuoden takaisia, mutta hän kuuluu ilmeisesti yhä tallinsa luottokuskeihin.

Kysymyksestä voi tehdä helpohkon se että ajajallamme on niinsanottuja  "Finnish connections". Esimerkiksi hänen tallikaverinaan on ollut suomalainen ammattipyöräilijä; kumpikin on sittemmin vaihtanut uuteen tiimiin.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Dutch connections": ajaa tällä kaudella hollantilaisessa tallissa jonka kapteeni ja menestyksekkäin ajaja on hollantilainen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Etsitty ajaja voitti Puolan ympäriajon.

----------


## buhvalo

> Etsitty ajaja voitti Puolan ympäriajon.



Nyt on jotakin hukassa, tai listoja on paivitetty jossakin. Puolan voittajista useampikin on ajanut suomalaisen kanssa samassa talliassa, ja useammassakin tallissa mutta, kukaan voittajista ei kylla taida ajaa talla hetkella hollantilaistallissa.

Hmm, vai stereotyypitinko ja kyseessa onkin naisten sarja. Ja hitti  :Hymy: 

http://www.teamgiantshimano.com/riders/sara-mustonen/

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys oli siis todellakin vaikea - kunnes pystyi ajattelemaan "out of the box"! 

Sara Mustosella on suomalaisten sukujuurien lisäksi ollut suomalainen tallikaveri tai kaksikin; kauden 2013 hän ajoi Faren.Let's Go Finland -joukkueessa jossa ajoivat myös Sari Saarelainen ja Jutta Nieminen. Hän aloitti urheilu-uransa nyrkkeilijänä, oli Ruotsin mestaruuskisoissa hopealla 1999 ja 2000, loukkaantui ja lopetti 2001 ja aloitti polkupyörälähetin hommat. Ensimmäisen pyöräkilpailunsa hän ajoi 2006 ja jo seuraavana vuonna hän ajoi ammattilaisena SC Michela Fanini Record Roxissa. Ruotsia hän edusti Beijingin olympialaisissa 2008 Emma Johanssonin ja Susanne Ljungskogin apuajajana.

(Kysymyksen vihjeissä oli pieni virhe tai epätarkkuus: Mustonen on kyllä voittanut muitakin kisoja Ruotsin ulkopuolella mutta ne ovat olleet kansallisen (1.NE tai alempia) tason kisoja, kriteriumeja tai vastaavia, joissa ei UCI-pisteitä jaeta.)


Buhvalo laajensi maailmankuvaansa ja esittää seuraavan kysymyksen!

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalo laajensi maailmankuvaansa ja esittää seuraavan kysymyksen!



Laajalla maailmankuvalla jatketaan; pian elakoityva aktiivikuski, moninkertainen GT etappivoittaja on ajanut arvokilpailuita 3:n eri lipun alla. Kansalliset mestaruudet han on saavuttanut kolmessa lajissa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Laajalla maailmankuvalla jatketaan; pian elakoityva aktiivikuski, moninkertainen GT etappivoittaja on ajanut arvokilpailuita 3:n eri lipun alla. Kansalliset mestaruudet han on saavuttanut kolmessa lajissa.



Yksi ennen meriittilistauksia: Irtiottospecialisti muistetaan myos kalusto-ongelmistaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Infernaalisen pitkä helleputki ja pitkät maantielenkit lienevät vaikuttaneet haitallisesti mun aivotoimintaani. Yleissivistyksellä kolme eri lippua voisivat olla Neuvostoliitto, IVY ja Venäjä/Valkovenäjä/Latvia/muu vastaava - mutta eihän niin vanhoja kuskeja ole enää kuin Jensie (eikä hänkään tainnut ehtiä arvokilpailuihin DDR.n aikana).

Kansallisuutta vaihtaneita kuskeja ei edes tule mieleen kuin Heinrich Haussler - eikä kahdesta sitä paitsi saa kolmea mitenkään.

(Mulla on jotenkin se tunne että oikea vastaus kävelee mun edessäni gorillaksi sonnustautuneena ja viheltää "Colonel Bogey"-marssia...)

----------


## buhvalo

> (Mulla on jotenkin se tunne että oikea vastaus kävelee mun edessäni gorillaksi sonnustautuneena ja viheltää "Colonel Bogey"-marssia...)



Tuo marssi ei ole nalkamarssi vastauksen suhteen, ja tassa yhteydessa osa arvokisoista on enemman tai vahemman suljettuja.

----------


## ttlukkar

Pitkään ketjua seuranneena ja vastauksia pähkäilleenä uskallaudutaan vihdoin vastaamaan kun sopiva kuski osui haussa vastaan. Haettu pitkän uran tehnyt kuski lienee David Millar, kolme lippua ja arvokisaedustukset ovat Malta (Games of the small states of Europe 2001) Iso-Britannia (MM-kilpailut 2001, 2003 ja 2010) ja Skotlanti (Kansanyhteisön kisat 2010). Ison-Britannian maantie- ja aika-ajomestaruudet hän voitti 2007 ja 4000m takaa-ajon vuonna 2006. Näin siis ainankin mikäli Wikipediaan on uskominen.

Jos vastaus on oikein, luovutan kysymysvuoron nopeimmalle ketjun hengissäpitämisen toivossa  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Pitkään ketjua seuranneena ja vastauksia pähkäilleenä uskallaudutaan vihdoin vastaamaan kun sopiva kuski osui haussa vastaan. Haettu pitkän uran tehnyt kuski lienee David Millar, kolme lippua ja arvokisaedustukset ovat Malta (Games of the small states of Europe 2001) Iso-Britannia (MM-kilpailut 2001, 2003 ja 2010) ja Skotlanti (Kansanyhteisön kisat 2010). Ison-Britannian maantie- ja aika-ajomestaruudet hän voitti 2007 ja 4000m takaa-ajon vuonna 2006. Näin siis ainankin mikäli Wikipediaan on uskominen.
> 
> Jos vastaus on oikein, luovutan kysymysvuoron nopeimmalle ketjun hengissäpitämisen toivossa



Millarhan se, Maltalla syntyny, lapsuus Skotlannissa, ja nuoruus HongKongissa. Tuo pienten maiden kilpailu kuulostaa hieman koomiselta, mutta mikapa siina. Hmm. "Vatikaanin ympariajo"  :Hymy:  

Millar ei oikein koskaan saanut haluamaansa kalustoa, siis kunnollista aika-ajo pyoraa Cofideksessa. Huippuvirityksena Cofidis lahti ajamaan prologin ilman etuvaihtajaa prologia, eika kenellakaan pysynyt ketjut kokomatkaa. Millar on voittanut vahintaan yhden etapin jokaisessa GT:ssa. Kansalliset mestaruutensa Millar voitti D-pannansa, jonka ensimmaisen puoliskon kaytti hyvin juhlien, jalkeen.

----------


## buhvalo

Heitanpa tahan knoppia joutessani, voipi loytya helposti, mutta ansaitsee maininnan.

Moninkertainen olympiamitallisti, talvelta ja kesalta.

----------


## Herman

Kyseessä lienee:*

Christa Luding-Rothenburger*, East Germany–Speed Skating gold at 500 meters (1984) and 1,000m (1988), silver at 500m (1988) and bronze at 500m (1992) and Match Sprint Cycling silver (1988).

Jos vastaus on oikein, niin jatkoknoppina kysyn: Christan saavutus jota kukaan ei pysty ylittämään tai edes sivuamaan?

----------


## buhvalo

> Kyseessä lienee:*
> 
> Christa Luding-Rothenburger*, East Germany–Speed Skating gold at 500 meters (1984) and 1,000m (1988), silver at 500m (1988) and bronze at 500m (1992) and Match Sprint Cycling silver (1988).
> 
> Jos vastaus on oikein, niin jatkoknoppina kysyn: Christan saavutus jota kukaan ei pysty ylittämään tai edes sivuamaan?



Ehkä oli epätäsmällinen kysymys, mutta haetulla henkilöllä on useampi mitalli sekä talvi -että kesäkisoista. Mutta lähellä liikutaan. 

Tuohon Hermanin knoppiin arvelisin että world cup, MM ja olympiavoitto triplaan, yhdeltä vuodelta, kukaan muu ei ole pystynyt.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kanadalainen pyöräilijä ja pikaluistelija Clara Hughes.

(Puolihämärä muistikuva Lontoon olympialaisten ajoilta - eli peräti kahden vuoden takaa, nimi ei olisi enää soittanut kelloa...)

----------


## buhvalo

> Kanadalainen pyöräilijä ja pikaluistelija Clara Hughes.
> 
> (Puolihämärä muistikuva Lontoon olympialaisten ajoilta - eli peräti kahden vuoden takaa, nimi ei olisi enää soittanut kelloa...)



Jeps, aloitti luistelijana, alkumenestys kuitenkin pyöräilyssä ja lopulta paluu luistimille toi mitallisateen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Pää on kertakaikkiaan tyhjä, joten parempaa kysymystä odottaessa on etsittävä miestä joka ei varsinaisesti ole pyöräilijä eli urheilijaa jolle pyöräily on pelkkä harjoitusmuoto. Hän on voittanut MM-kultaa kahdessa eri lajissa, mutta pyöräilijänä hänen paras meriittinsä on 10. sija aika-ajossa maansa mestaruuskilpailuissa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Pää on kertakaikkiaan tyhjä, joten parempaa kysymystä odottaessa on etsittävä miestä joka ei varsinaisesti ole pyöräilijä eli urheilijaa jolle pyöräily on pelkkä harjoitusmuoto. Hän on voittanut MM-kultaa kahdessa eri lajissa, mutta pyöräilijänä hänen paras meriittinsä on 10. sija aika-ajossa maansa mestaruuskilpailuissa.



Luulenpa arvanneeni lajiparin, ja siihen kaksi tai kolme ehdoksta voittajiksi. Norjasta paukahtanee, voi olla ehdokas myos Saksasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymykseen tosiaan kätkeytyi vihje talviurheilun puolelle ja silloinhan ei ole kaukaa haettua kurkistaa vuonomaahan ja tällä kertaa se onkin aivan oikea suunta.

En yrittänytkään kaivaa varmistusta sille onko oikeita vastauksia vain se yksi tietämäni, joten muitakin voi tulla kyseeseen.

----------


## Herman

> Tuohon Hermanin knoppiin arvelisin että world cup, MM ja olympiavoitto triplaan, yhdeltä vuodelta, kukaan muu ei ole pystynyt.



Lisukkeena vielä, että on saanut mitalin talvi- ja kesäolympialaisista samana vuonna. Nykyäänhän tuo ei onnistu, kun talvikisoja aikaistettiin kahdella vuodella  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## buhvalo

> Kysymykseen tosiaan kätkeytyi vihje talviurheilun puolelle ja silloinhan ei ole kaukaa haettua kurkistaa vuonomaahan ja tällä kertaa se onkin aivan oikea suunta.
> 
> En yrittänytkään kaivaa varmistusta sille onko oikeita vastauksia vain se yksi tietämäni, joten muitakin voi tulla kyseeseen.



Eipä löytynyt saksalaisilta ko. meriittiä, ja Björndalenkin oli tyhjä arpa. Siis Lars Berger? Neumannova muuten voitti kansallisia mesturuuksia usemmankin aktiiviaikoinaan ja oli olympiaedustajana maastopyöräilyssä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Akkurat! Lars Bergerillä on voittanut kultaa sekä päälajissaan ampumahiihdossa että maastohiihdossa. Vuonna 2004 hän oli aika-ajossa kymmenes. (Thor Hushovd vei mestaruuden, mutten tähän hätään löytänyt tuloksia.)

Ole Einar ei muuten olisi ollut huono arvaus sillä pyöräily kuuluu hänenkin treenilajeihinsa. Vuoden 2004 Tourilla noustiin Alpe d'Huez aika-ajona ja televisioyhtiö ZDF teki ohjelman jossa joukko eri lajien urheilijoita, ampumahiihtäjien lisäksi mm, alppilajien edustajia, ajoi saman nousun. Bjørndalen kellotti 44 min eli hävisi Lance Armstrongille 4 min. 


Buhvalo hallitsee suvereenisti lähes koko kestävyysurheilun laajan kentän ja jatkaa!

----------


## buhvalo

Domestique: Kahdesti U23 MM mitalilla, apuajajana 2:lle tour voittajalle, ottaen itse valkoisen paidan kertaalleen.

----------


## buhvalo

> Domestique: Kahdesti U23 MM mitalilla, apuajajana 2:lle tour voittajalle, ottaen itse valkoisen paidan kertaalleen.



Giron 3. sija ennen paatymista apuajajan uralle.

----------


## Herman

Jaroslav Popovyts
Hopeaa 2000, kultaa 2001, Giron 3. 2003 ja Tourin nuorten kilpailun voitto 2005.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jaroslav Popovyts
> Hopeaa 2000, kultaa 2001, Giron 3. 2003 ja Tourin nuorten kilpailun voitto 2005.



Jeps, Ukrainan mies oli kyseessä. Apuajaja Armstrongille 2005 ja Contadorille 2007, vai olikohan apuajaja Leipheimerille 2007 Contadorin voittaessa?  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei unohdeta vuotta 2009 jolloin Discovery Channelista yhdessä Lancen kanssa siirtynyt Popo ainakin ajoi samassa tallissa kuin kilpailun voittanut Contador.

(Yksi näitä urheilun pieniä mysteerejä miksi uransa alkuvuosina niin voitokkaasta ja huippulahjakkaasta ajajasta jolle povattiin suuria ei sitten tullutkaan voittajaa myös huipputasolla. Puuttuiko viime kädessä se jokin, eikö hän saanut todellista tilaisuutta vai riittikö suhteellisen vakaa, turvattu, arvostettu ja arvatenkin suhteellisen hyvin palkattu asema Popolle (ja hänen managerilleen)?)

----------


## buhvalo

> Ei unohdeta vuotta 2009 jolloin Discovery Channelista yhdessä Lancen kanssa siirtynyt Popo ainakin ajoi samassa tallissa kuin kilpailun voittanut Contador.
> 
> (Yksi näitä urheilun pieniä mysteerejä miksi uransa alkuvuosina niin voitokkaasta ja huippulahjakkaasta ajajasta jolle povattiin suuria ei sitten tullutkaan voittajaa myös huipputasolla. Puuttuiko viime kädessä se jokin, eikö hän saanut todellista tilaisuutta vai riittikö suhteellisen vakaa, turvattu, arvostettu ja arvatenkin suhteellisen hyvin palkattu asema Popolle (ja hänen managerilleen)?)



Olipa se Popo näköjään 2009 Tour joukkueessa. Meni ohi jotenkin. Pääsy LAn joukkueeseen takasi parhaimmillaankin apuajaja paikan, eikä edes sitä jos oli liian kovassa kunnossa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Herman

Tarkoituksella jätinkin tuon "tour-voittajan apuajaja" osuuden pois, kun en enää ole varma kuka on minkäkin vuoden voittaja :Hymy: .

buhvalolla tai kuovipolulla lienee varastossa hyviä kysymyksiä. Olen reissutöissä ja perinteiset kysymyslähteeni eli kirjat jätin kotiin. Vastauksia voinkin taas penkoa netistä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tarkoituksella jätinkin tuon "tour-voittajan apuajaja" osuuden pois, kun en enää ole varma kuka on minkäkin vuoden voittaja.
> 
> buhvalolla tai kuovipolulla lienee varastossa hyviä kysymyksiä. Olen reissutöissä ja perinteiset kysymyslähteeni eli kirjat jätin kotiin. Vastauksia voinkin taas penkoa netistä.



Haetaanpa toinen kuski joka voitti valkopaidan tallinsa kapteenin voittaessa Tourin. Tama 'apuajaja' on voittanut myos eraan GT:n pistekilpailuita.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä on kysymys johon luulisi osaavansa vastata, mutta ei sittenkään osaa. 

Näitä maillot jeunen ja maillot blancin voittaneita talleja on jos ei vaikka kuinka niin useita. Ensimmäisinä tulevat mieleen Jan Ullrich ja Bjarne Riis eli Team Telekom 1996, Andy Hampsten ja Greg LeMond eli La Vie Claire 1986. Greg LeMond ja Laurent Fignon eli Renault-Elf 1984 - mutta vaikka nämä kaikki "apuajajat" sittemmin voittivat GT:n jos toisenkin niin eihän heistä kukaan tainnut voittaa ainuttakaan pistekilpailua.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tämä on kysymys johon luulisi osaavansa vastata, mutta ei sittenkään osaa. 
> 
> Näitä maillot jeunen ja maillot blancin voittaneita talleja on jos ei vaikka kuinka niin useita. Ensimmäisinä tulevat mieleen Jan Ullrich ja Bjarne Riis eli Team Telekom 1996, Andy Hampsten ja Greg LeMond eli La Vie Claire 1986. Greg LeMond ja Laurent Fignon eli Renault-Elf 1984 - mutta vaikka nämä kaikki "apuajajat" sittemmin voittivat GT:n jos toisenkin niin eihän heistä kukaan tainnut voittaa ainuttakaan pistekilpailua.



Tämä haettu ajaja oli pullokuskina maanmiehelleen, joka karisti ikuisen kakkosen leiman voitollaan, tietysti pahimman kilpailijansa loukkaantumisen myötä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tämä haettu ajaja oli pullokuskina maanmiehelleen, joka karisti ikuisen kakkosen leiman voitollaan, tietysti pahimman kilpailijansa loukkaantumisen myötä.



3 kertainen Giron pistekuningas lensi pirisiivin aivan pohjille.

----------


## kuovipolku

Buhvalo täytyy pelastaa tietovisasuosta! Vasta vihje amfetamiinista vei suoraan oikealle ajanjaksolle. Surullisen hahmon pyöräilijä on tietenkin Johan van der Velde, Joop Zoetemelkin "meesterknecht" Ti-Raleigh'n joukkueessa. Vuoden 1980 Touriin hän tuli Dauphiné Libérén voittajana; Zoetemelk voitti Bernard Hinaultin keskeytettyä keltaisessa paidassa ennen 13. etappia.

Koska Hollanti on sivistysmaa, van der Veldesta on kirjoitettu elämänkerta: "Langs het ravijn: het veelbewogen wielerleven van Johan van der Velde", Bart Jungmann (2001) ja dokumenttiohjelma "In beeld: Johan van det Velde (2012)

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalo täytyy pelastaa tietovisasuosta! Vasta vihje amfetamiinista vei suoraan oikealle ajanjaksolle. Surullisen hahmon pyöräilijä on tietenkin Johan van der Velde, Joop Zoetemelkin "meesterknecht" Ti-Raleigh'n joukkueessa. Vuoden 1980 Touriin hän tuli Dauphiné Libérén voittajana; Zoetemelk voitti Bernard Hinaultin keskeytettyä keltaisessa paidassa ennen 13. etappia.
> 
> Koska Hollanti on sivistysmaa, van der Veldesta on kirjoitettu elämänkerta: "Langs het ravijn: het veelbewogen wielerleven van Johan van der Velde", Bart Jungmann (2001) ja dokumenttiohjelma "In beeld: Johan van det Velde (2012)



Kyllä, Johania yrtiteltiin vinkata.

----------


## kuovipolku

Haetaanpa sitten ajajaa joka sopii seuraavaan kuvaukseen: 

Hän on ajanut tallinsa kapteenina suurissa ympäriajoissa, sijoittunut kahdesti kokonaiskilpailun kymppisakkiin, voittanut yhteensä viisi etappia, mutta silloin kun häneen on kohdistettu suurimmat odotukset, hän ei ole pystynyt niihin vastaamaan tai häntä on kohdannut huono tuuri. Hänen viimeisin voittonsa on vuodelta 2011, hänen uransa jatkuu yhä, mutta nyt toisessa tallissa ja eri roolissa.

Kuka hän on?

----------


## kuovipolku

Hän on ajanut kaikki kolme suurta ympäriajoa, kymppisakin sijoitukset ovat tulleet Vueltassa ja osuusvoitot Girossa ja Vueltassa. Johtajanpaitaa hän on kantanut Vueltassa - mutta joutui keskeyttämään - kuten myös Tour de Suissessa. 

Vaikka häntä pidetään mäkimiehenä. hänellä on mäkikilpailun voitto vain yhdestä pienemmästä etappiajosta,

Klassikoissa hän ei ole omimmillaan, mutta kenties parhaalla kaudellaan hän oli Liège-Bastogne-Liègessa kymppisakissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Hän on ajanut ammattilaisurallaan vain kahdessa eri joukkueessa.

Ensimmäisessä tallissa hän ehti ennen omaa kapteenin rooliaan auttaa silloisen kapteeninsa kerran GT:n kolmos- ja kerran kakkossijaan. Nykyisessä tallissaan hänellä on apuajajana komea sarja: kolmessa hänen viimeksi ajamassaan GT:ss'ä hänen joukkueensa kapteeni on ollut vastaavasti kolmas, toinen ja ensimmäinen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eilen alkaneessa Vueltassa hän on jälleen mukana ja juuri Vueltassa hän saavutti viimeisimmän ja kenties komeimman voittonsa (vaikkei tai ehkä nimenomaan koska oli jo pudonnut kauas kokonaiskilpailun kärjestä). Vueltassa hän koki myös uransa kenties synkimmän hetken kun hän kolaroi johtajanpaidassa tallitoverinsa kanssa ja joutui keskeyttämään.

Viimeinen vihje: hänen lempimusiikkiaan on norjalainen black metal.

----------


## Herman

Onko varmasti mukana Vueltassa? Eräs ajaja sopii moneen vihjeeseesi, mutta ei osallistu tämän vuoden Vueltaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Eilen alkaneessa Vueltassa hän on jälleen mukana ja juuri Vueltassa hän saavutti viimeisimmän ja kenties komeimman voittonsa (vaikkei tai ehkä nimenomaan koska oli jo pudonnut kauas kokonaiskilpailun kärjestä). Vueltassa hän koki myös uransa kenties synkimmän hetken kun hän kolaroi johtajanpaidassa tallitoverinsa kanssa ja joutui keskeyttämään.
> 
> Viimeinen vihje: hänen lempimusiikkiaan on norjalainen black metal.



Lenkkeilytä jaksaa taas netin ääreen. Vuelta painotteisuus ohjasi Valverden apukuskeihin ja Igor Anton soitti kellot. Ja näyttäis täyttävät kriteerit.

----------


## kuovipolku

Igor Antón, Fujiksi kutsuttu, escalador Galdakaosta Bilbaon läheltä. Yksi etappivoitto Girosta, neljä Vueltasta. viimeisimpänä 19. osuus vuodelta 2011 jolloin Vuelta palasi 33 vuoden tauon jälkeen Baskimaahan. Edellisenä vuonna mäkimies kolaroi tallitoverinsa Egoi Martínezin kanssa, mursi kyynärpäänsä ja joutui keskeyttämään punapaidassa.




Hän oli mukana kun Samuel Sánchez saavutti Vueltassa kolmossijan 2007 ja kakkossijan 2009, samoin hän oli apuajana kun Nairo Quintana voitti tänä vuonna Giron. Kokonaiskilpailun parhaat sijoitukset ovat 8, 2007 ja 9. 2012. Klassikkomenestyksistä minun olisi pitänyt kyllä suoralta kädeltä muistaa upeat esitykset La Fléche Wallonnessa (4. 2010, 5. 2011 ja 8. 2013.

(Vuonna 2013 hän ajoi sekä Tourin että Vueltan, mutta miksi minulle aina tulee näitä älyttömiä aivopieruja ja käsittämättömiä blackouteja?! Hän ei tietenkään viime kaudella vielä ajanut Movistarissa eikä niin muodoin voinut olla apuajajana Quintanalle eikä Valverdelle. Pahoittelut virheellisestä ja harhaanjohtavasta vihjeestä.)


Igor Antón abandona La Vuelta 2010

Vuelta etapa 19, El Vivero

Vuelta etapa 19, Noja-Bilbao



Buhvalo ei antanut kysyjän hörinöiden häiritä itseään vaan keskittyi olennaiseen ja läysi oikean vastauksen!

----------


## Herman

Antonia olin minäkin ehdottamassa, mutta muutamat väärät vihjeet pistivät epäilemään. Vueltaa en ole ehtinyt seuraamaan, mutta tämän listauksen perusteella hän ei olisi mukana tänä vuonna http://www.lavuelta.com/14/es/equipos/index.html#MOV

----------


## kuovipolku

Mä olen selvästikin ajanut liikaa, tämän täytyy olla ylikunnon oireita! Kiireitä on pitänyt, en ole keskittynyt, en ole vielä oikein ehtinyt seuraamaan jne jne. Tosiasia on se että kun viimeksi olin ajan tasalla Fuji oli menossa uransa yhdeksänteen perättäisen starttiin, mutta niinpä vain minulta meni täysin ohi että flunssa ja nielurisatulehdus aivan Vueltan kynnyksellä päättivät toisin.

PS Olen joskus aikaisemmin yrittänyt kannustaa tekemään rohkeasti arvauksia silloinkin kun ne eivät täysin tunnu osuvan, koska se vie parhaiten visailua eteenpäin ja pitää yllä mielenkiintoa. Ja silloin kun minä toimin kysyjänä, on aina syytä pitää mielessä että faktoissa voi olla tarkistamisen varaa...

----------


## Herman

> Ja silloin kun minä toimin kysyjänä, on aina syytä pitää mielessä että faktoissa voi olla tarkistamisen varaa...



Ettei vaan sinussakin piileskelisi pieni savolainen  :Cool: . Eli vastuu on siirretty lukijalle. Pitää jatkossa olla rohkeampi vaiikka mahdollinen väärä vastaus nolottaakin.

----------


## buhvalo

Kun päättely ja tiedonhankita ontuu samaan tahtia vihjeen kanssa, voipi päästä oikeaan lopputulokseen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Vaan heitetäänpä seuraava arpa. Kahden monumentin voittaja, multikansalainen otti monumenttinsa kolmannella kansalaisuudellaan.

----------


## Herman

Nolostelematta ekana tulee mieleen Chris Froome. Kenia/Etelä-Afrikka/Britannia ja monumentit voisivat olla La Planche des Belles Filles tourilla 2012 ja Mont Ventoux 2013  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Nolostelematta ekana tulee mieleen Chris Froome. Kenia/Etelä-Afrikka/Britannia ja monumentit voisivat olla La Planche des Belles Filles tourilla 2012 ja Mont Ventoux 2013



Kannustetaan sen verran että osittain ollaan oikealla vuosituhannella.  :Vink: 

Ja säätäminen vihjeen kanssa jatkuu, herra otti yhden monumentin toisella kansalaisuudellaan, ja siis 2 kolmannella.

----------


## kuovipolku

En mene varmaksi vannomaan - tieto pitäisi tarkistaa luotettavasta lähteestä - mutta uskaltaisin väittää että tämä useiden kansalaisuuksien mies voitti ensimmäisen monumenttinsa (Pariisi-Roubaix 1994) Moldovan, toisen (Milano-San Remo 1999) Ukrainan ja kolmannen (Ronde van Vlaanderen 2000) Belgian kansalaisena. Ammattilaisuransa tämä Habarovskissa vuonna 1963 syntynyt venäläinen aloitti Neuvostoliiton kansalaisena.




Kyseessä on tietenkin kevätklassikkojen mies Andrei Tchmil, jolla kerrotaan olleen hyvin vähän ystäviä pelotonissa. Vuoden 2000 Dwars door Vlaanderenissa Loton väreissä ajanut Tchmil tarjosi loppusuoralla kyynärpäätään Cofidisń Jo Planckaertille mutta päätyi itse syleilemään asfalttia, Saman vuoden maailmanmestaruuskilpailuissa hän oli menossa kohti kenties uransa huipentumaa mutta löytyi tarpeeksi niitä joita ilmeisesti kiinnosti omia, joukkuetoverin tai tallikaverin voittomahdollisuuksia enemmän se ettei Tchmil voittaisi.

(Molemmat YouTube-pätkät ovat peräisin belgialaisesta televisiodokumentista "Andrei Tchmil, Belg of Barabbas" ("Belgialainen vai Barabbas") johon näyttäisi olevan olemassa englanninkielinen tekstitys ja joka ainakin joskus on ollut saatavilla jollain konstilla jostain.)

----------


## pekoni

Ensin mietin, että olisiko kyse Vinosta? Neuvostoliiton kasvatti ja Kasakstanilainen. Mutta taitaa olla kuitenkin kyse neuvosto-ukrainalais-belgialaisesta Andrei Tchmilistä.

EDIT: tän siitä saa kun duunikaverit häiritsee työntekoa. Kuovipolku ehti ensin  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> En mene varmaksi vannomaan - tieto pitäisi tarkistaa luotettavasta lähteestä - mutta uskaltaisin väittää että tämä useiden kansalaisuuksien mies voitti ensimmäisen monumenttinsa (Pariisi-Roubaix 1994) Moldovan, toisen (Milano-San Remo 1999) Ukrainan ja kolmannen (Ronde van Vlaanderen 2000) Belgian kansalaisena. Ammattilaisuransa tämä Habarovskissa vuonna 1963 syntynyt venäläinen aloitti Neuvostoliiton kansalaisena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyseessä on tietenkin kevätklassikkojen mies Andrei Tchmil, jolla kerrotaan olleen hyvin vähän ystäviä pelotonissa. Vuoden 2000 Dwars door Vlaanderenissa Loton väreissä ajanut Tchmil tarjosi loppusuoralla kyynärpäätään Cofidisń Jo Planckaertille mutta päätyi itse syleilemään asfalttia, Saman vuoden maailmanmestaruuskilpailuissa hän oli menossa kohti kenties uransa huipentumaa mutta löytyi tarpeeksi niitä joita ilmeisesti kiinnosti omia, joukkuetoverin tai tallikaverin voittomahdollisuuksia enemmän se ettei Tchmil voittaisi.
> 
> (Molemmat YouTube-pätkät ovat peräisin belgialaisesta televisiodokumentista "Andrei Tchmil, Belg of Barabbas" ("Belgialainen vai Barabbas") johon näyttäisi olevan olemassa englanninkielinen tekstitys ja joka ainakin joskus on ollut saatavilla jollain konstilla jostain.)



Etsin sitten vielä itsekkin vahvistusta noille kansalaisuuksille, ja kun löytyi 3 eri yhdistelmää, niin pitää ottaa aikalisä. Vaan kurainen Andrei oli haettu ajaja.

----------


## kuovipolku

Venäjänkielinen Wikipedia, Cyclingstars,dk ja CyclingNews näyttäisivät vahvistavan että Tchmil ajoi moldavialaisena 1994.

Jatketaan Tchmilin tiimoilta, Eräänä vuonna hän oli mukana kamppailemassa seitsemän muun ajana kanssa erään monumentin voitosta, Kirissä vahvin oli kuitenkin nyt etsittävä ajaja, monumentin voitto jäi hänen ainoakseen, se oli samalla ensimmäinen ja toistaiseksi viimeinen hänen tallilleen ja viimeisin hänen maalleen. Kuka hän on?

----------


## pekoni

veikataan Liettuan Raimondas Rumsasia. Kisa Giro di Lombardia vuonna 2000.

----------


## kuovipolku

Veikkaus osuu oikeaan parissakin kohtaa: se oli Fassa Bortolon ensimmäinen monumenttivoitto eikä liettualainen ole sittemmin voittanut. Mutta Michele Bartoli voitti tiimin väreissä saman kilpailun 2002 ja 2003 ja joukkueen viimeisen monumenttivoiton toi Alessandro Petacchi Milano-San Remossa 2005. 

Tchmil oli kyllä mukana GdL:ssa vuonna 2000, mutta ei mukana voittotaistossa, sijoitus 17,

----------


## kuovipolku

Etsityn ajajan toinen suuri voitto tuli klassikossa yhdeksän vuotta myöhemmin. Siinäkään kisassa ei sen koommin ole nähty hänen maanmiehiään voittajana. Itse asiassa tämän klassikkovoiton jälkeen ei kovin monta maanmiestä ole voitu juhlia klassikon voittajana, laskujeni mukaan vain neljää - ja hekin pienemmissä, uudemmissa tai vähemmän tunnetuissa klassikoissa.

Kilpailu jossa etsimämme ajaja voitti Tchmilin ja kuusi muuta samalla ajalla maaliin tullutta oli myös kilpailu johon hän viisitoista myöhemmin 40-vuotiaana  päätti uransa jonka aikana hän ehti startata mainittussa kilpailussa 17 kertaa; hän keskeytti kahdesti, yksi vuosi jäi väliin ja viimeisellä kerralla tulokseksi jäi ajanylitys, syynä luultavasti neljä kuukautta aiemmin murtunut lonkka. Voittaessaan hän pesi kirissä Tchmilin lisäksi toisen saman kisan sittemmin moninkertaisen voittajan.

----------


## buhvalo

Paris Roubaix 1997, Frederic Guesdon. Nykyisin FdJ:n managereita.

----------


## kuovipolku

Joo, yksi näitä hienoja pitkän uran ajaneita ja menestyksestä nauttimaankin päässeitä kuskeja. Ranskalaisten klassikkomenestys on tosiaan ollut suhteellisen heikkoa Jalabertin ja Guesdonin jälkeen: Thomas Voecklerilla kolme voittoa, Sylvain Chavanelilla kaksi, Pierrick Fédrigolla, Arnaud Démarella ja Tony Gallopinilla viimeisimpänä yksi (ellen taas ole unohtanut tai missanut jotakuta).

Seuraavat vihjeet olisivat liittynyt hänen tallikaveruuteensa Jussin kanssa ja siihen ettei hänen voittamassan kilpailussa ole koskaan ajanut suomalaista (mutta ehkä hyvä ettei enempiä vihjeitä enää tarvittu sillä yhtäkkiä en olekaan varma tuosta viimeisestä).





Buhvalo jatkaa tästä coureur de classiquesta...niin, mihin?

----------


## buhvalo

> Buhvalo jatkaa tästä coureur de classiquesta...niin, mihin?



Haetaan nimekasta etappiajajaa, meriiteilla joista han on vahemman tunnettu. Maansa ja silloisen tallinsa ainut voittaja eraassa monumentissa. Viimeiseksi isommaksi saavutukseksi jai kansallinen mestaruus.

----------


## buhvalo

> Haetaan nimekasta etappiajajaa, meriiteilla joista han on vahemman tunnettu. Maansa ja silloisen tallinsa ainut voittaja eraassa monumentissa. Viimeiseksi isommaksi saavutukseksi jai kansallinen mestaruus.



Voitti/tai lahinna havisi hopeaa epaonnisella girolla siirryttyaan apukuskin hommista toiseen talliin kapteeniksi. Eeppinen etappivoitto viela epaonnisemmalla tourilla vuotta myohemmin.

----------


## MV

Heitetään hatusta karjalan poika Евгений Берзин.

----------


## tapna

Tyler Hamilton

Joku muu saa jatkaa. Kotikoneen netti on jökissä enkä keksi tässä kirjastolla heti uutta kysymystä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tyler Hamilton
> 
> Joku muu saa jatkaa. Kotikoneen netti on jökissä enkä keksi tässä kirjastolla heti uutta kysymystä.



Kylla, Tyler. 2003 touri lapi solisluu katkenneena, etappivoitto 150km soolona. Aika kova, oli myohemmat negaviiset juonenkaanteet sitten miten voimakkaita tahansa.

Pallo vapaa poimittavaksi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Pallo vapaa poimittavaksi.



Ei kelvannut. No heitetaan suoraviivainen; kuka on viimeisin Tourin (yhteislahto) tasamaaetapin keltapaidassa voittanut ei kirimies?

----------


## kuovipolku

Sehän on kai virallisestikin määritelty mikä osuus on "plaine", mutta jako kirimiehiin ja ei-kirimiehiin ei taida olla ihan yhtä selvä juttu, sillä lienee "all-roundereita" tai "rouleureja" jotka hyvällä tuurilla pystyvät voittamaan myös pääjoukon kirin. Mutta jos ei tartuta nyt tähän, vaan haetaan yksinkertaisesti ajajaa jota ei yleisesti tunneta kirimiehenä, jonka tiimissä kirimiehen roolissa ovat toiset ajajat jne. niin eihän tähän kysymykseen vastaamisen kovin pitkää muistia tarvita:

----------


## buhvalo

> Sehän on kai virallisestikin määritelty mikä osuus on "plaine", mutta jako kirimiehiin ja ei-kirimiehiin ei taida olla ihan yhtä selvä juttu, sillä lienee "all-roundereita" tai "rouleureja" jotka hyvällä tuurilla pystyvät voittamaan myös pääjoukon kirin. Mutta jos ei tartuta nyt tähän, vaan haetaan yksinkertaisesti ajajaa jota ei yleisesti tunneta kirimiehenä, jonka tiimissä kirimiehen roolissa ovat toiset ajajat jne. niin eihän tähän kysymykseen vastaamisen kovin pitkää muistia tarvita:



Eika tainnut olla keltapaitakaan ihan yksiselitteinen?  :Vink:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Eika tainnut olla keltapaitakaan ihan yksiselitteinen?



Mikä keltapaita? No, joskus silmäilemisnopeus ylittää lukemisnopeuden...mutta tasamaaetapin voittaminen keltapaidassa ei ole ainakaan uusimpina aikoina ollut kovin tavanomaista. Chris Froome, Bradley Wiggins ja Alberto Contador ovat viime vuosina toki voittaneet aika-ajo- tai vuoristoetappeja johtaessaan kokonaiskilpailua.

Tuo rajaus teki kysymyksen sen verran vaikeaksi että piti lähteä 75 kilometrin aivotoimintaa vireyttävälle lenkille. Jossain 52 kilsan kohdalla välähti: kyllähän tämä olisi pitänyt muistaa, kyseessä on sentään yksi Tourin hienoimmista etappivoitoista siltä ajalta kun aloin aktiivisemmin ammattipyöräilyä seuraamaan. Kyseessä ei ollut kiri yllättävästi loppuun saakka kestäneestä hatkasta vaan tyylipuhdas kirivoitto pääjoukosta jonka kärjessä olivat kaikki nimekkäät kirimiehet: mm. Zabel, Boonen, McEwen ja Cavendish:

----------


## buhvalo

> Mikä keltapaita? No, joskus silmäilemisnopeus ylittää lukemisnopeuden...mutta tasamaaetapin voittaminen keltapaidassa ei ole ainakaan uusimpina aikoina ollut kovin tavanomaista. Chris Froome, Bradley Wiggins ja Alberto Contador ovat viime vuosina toki voittaneet aika-ajo- tai vuoristoetappeja johtaessaan kokonaiskilpailua.
> 
> Tuo rajaus teki kysymyksen sen verran vaikeaksi että piti lähteä 75 kilometrin aivotoimintaa vireyttävälle lenkille. Jossain 52 kilsan kohdalla välähti: kyllähän tämä olisi pitänyt muistaa, kyseessä on sentään yksi Tourin hienoimmista etappivoitoista siltä ajalta kun aloin aktiivisemmin ammattipyöräilyä seuraamaan. Kyseessä ei ollut kiri yllättävästi loppuun saakka kestäneestä hatkasta vaan tyylipuhdas kirivoitto pääjoukosta jonka kärjessä olivat kaikki nimekkäät kirimiehet: mm. Zabel, Boonen, McEwen ja Cavendish:



Yes sir, unettava etappi hitaine irtiottoineen sai huikean lopun Fabbun voittaessa. 

Todennakoisesti pitaa menna aikaan ennen Fignon/LeMond milloin edellisen kerran keltapaita ennen Cancellaraa on voittanut tasamaalla, ehka jopa Merckxin aikaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Se jonka nimen kohdalla on tuloksissa aukko ei tosiaan tainnut hänkään voittaa keltapaidassa tasamaaetappia; vaikka sellaisen taisi uransa alussa voittaakin.

Jatketaan hieman samantyyppisellä kysymyksellä. Tourilla ei ole kovin yleistä myöskään se että sama ajaja on voittanut sekä henkilökohtaisen aika-ajon tai prologin, tasamaaetapin ja vuorietapin. Täytyy varmaankin mennä vuosikymmenten taa löytääkseen sellaisen joka olisi pystynyt siihen yhden ja ainoan Tourin aikana, mutta kovin helppoa ei liene hakea ajajaa joka olisi onnistunut voittamaan ne kaikki edes uransa aikana. 

Nyt kysytäänkin kuka on viimeksi osoittanut tasonsa ja monipuolisuutensa yltämällä tähän saavutukseen?

----------


## trauma

> Se jonka nimen kohdalla on tuloksissa aukko ei tosiaan tainnut hänkään voittaa keltapaidassa tasamaaetappia; vaikka sellaisen taisi uransa alussa voittaakin.



Itsekin jo muistelin että kyllähän Armstrong voitti keltapaidassa jonkun etapin hurjalla loppukirillä jonkinmoisen porukan tullessa yhdessä maaliin. Löysinkin kyseisen etapin, se tapahtui vuoden 2004 Tourilla. Etappi 17. Katsoa voi vaikkapa tästä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsMPXQD-80A. Maaliintulo näkyy noin 30-31 minuutin kohdalla.

Kyseessä oli kuitenkin vuorietappi, maali ei kuitenkaan ollut vuoren päällä.

trauma

----------


## buhvalo

Big Mic valtakauden tilastoja en tsekkaillut mutta sen jälkeen e kukaan keltaisessa ole voittanut tasamaa etappia. Indurainkaan ei niitä etappeja metsästänyt niin todennäköisesti on kaukana edellinen.

Uuteen kyssäriin tuli mieleen Millar ja Hushovd. Mutta millar ei tainnut sitten onnistua tasamaa irtiotoissa Tourilla. Joten Thor?

----------


## kuovipolku

David Millarin neljä etappivoittoa:

2000    1e   Futuroscope             aika-ajo
2002  13e   Lavelanet - Béziers
2003  19e   Pornic - Nantes          aika-ajo
2012 12e   Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne - Annonay-Davézieux   "étape accidentée"


Thor Hushovdin kymmenen etappivoittoa:

2002  18e  Cluses - Bourg-en-Bresse
2004   8e  Lamballe - Quimper
2006  prologi  Strasbourg
         20e  Antony-Parc de Sceaux - Paris Champs-Elysées 
2007  4e  Villers-Cottêrets - Joigny
2008  2e  Auray - Saint-Brieuc
2009  6e  Gerona - Barcelona
2010  3e  Wanze - Arenberg-Porte du Hainaut
2011 13e Pau - Lourdes  "étape de montagne"
        16e Saint-Paul-Trois-Châteaux - Gap  "étape accidentée"


Thor Hushovd oli se vastausvaihtoehto jota hain. Ainakin pistekilpailussa on tehty selvä ero oikeiden vuorietappien ("haute montagne") ja mäkietappien ("parcours accidentée"), Jälkimmäisia on nimitetty englanniksi "medium mountain stages". Tällä perusteella ja kysymyksenasettajan etuoikeudella pidän David Millaria vääränä vastauksena. 

Hushovd on sikälikin parempi vastaus että seuraava vihje olisi liittynyt siihen että hän on myös viimeisin vihreän paidan voittaja joka on voittanut myös Tourin vuorietapin. (Hänestä edellinen voisi olla Laurent Jalabert?)


Buhvalo punnitsi oikeaa ja väärää vaihtoehtoa, valitsi oikein ja jatkaa voittajan oikeudella!

----------


## buhvalo

> Hushovd on sikälikin parempi vastaus että seuraava vihje olisi liittynyt siihen että hän on myös viimeisin vihreän paidan voittaja joka on voittanut myös Tourin vuorietapin. (Hänestä edellinen voisi olla Laurent Jalabert?)
> 
> Buhvalo punnitsi oikeaa ja väärää vaihtoehtoa, valitsi oikein ja jatkaa voittajan oikeudella!



Jalabertilla on myos huomionarvoinen pilkkupaita ilman vuoristoetapinvoittoa mutta tasamaaetapin voitto ko. vuodelta. Sen lisaksi toinenkin pilkkupaita ilman vuorietapin voittoa. Uusi kysymys tulee huomenissa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Uusi kysymys tulee huomenissa.



7 kertainen maansa mestari ja 2 kertainen maailmanmestari on kuintekin tunnetumpi hedelmattomaista pienryhmatyoskentelyista, joista on kuintekin kahdesti palkittu kotimaansa isolla kierroksella.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuleva MTN-Qhubeka -kapteeni Edvald Boasson Hagen on seitsenkertainen norgesmester (temporitt 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 ja 2013; landeveisritt 2012) ja kaksinkertainen Tour of Norwayn voittaja (2012 ja 2013), mutta eihän se ole suuri ympäriajo ja sitä paitsi MM-kisoista hänellä on vain hopeaa maantieltä (2012) ja pronssia joukkueaika-ajosta (2013), joten täytyy antaa pienille harmaille aivosoluille aikaa avata tuo hieman arvoituksellinen vihje...

...joka voisi liittyä rohkeaan ja yritteliääseen ajoon ja mukanaoloon irtiotoissa, vaikka ne eivät useinkaan kestä maaliin saakka ja silloinkin voiton voi viedä joku toinen, sillä sellaisesta voidaan palkita Tourilla (Prix de la Combativité) ja Vueltassa (Premio de la combatividad). Muistin kerroksista tietoisuuteen työntyy ensimmäisenä Sylvain Chavanel:




Ranskanmestari aika-ajossa 2005, 2006, 2008, 2012, 2013 ja 20014, maantiellä 2011. Maailmanmestari joukkueaika-ajossa 2012 ja 2013. Tour de Francessa raadin täysin ansaitusti valitseman Super Combatif 2008 ja 2010.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuleva MTN-Qhubeka -kapteeni Edvald Boasson Hagen on seitsenkertainen norgesmester (temporitt 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 ja 2013; landeveisritt 2012) ja kaksinkertainen Tour of Norwayn voittaja (2012 ja 2013), mutta eihän se ole suuri ympäriajo ja sitä paitsi MM-kisoista hänellä on vain hopeaa maantieltä (2012) ja pronssia joukkueaika-ajosta (2013), joten täytyy antaa pienille harmaille aivosoluille aikaa avata tuo hieman arvoituksellinen vihje...
> 
> ...joka voisi liittyä rohkeaan ja yritteliääseen ajoon ja mukanaoloon irtiotoissa, vaikka ne eivät useinkaan kestä maaliin saakka ja silloinkin voiton voi viedä joku toinen, sillä sellaisesta voidaan palkita Tourilla (Prix de la Combativité) ja Vueltassa (Premio de la combatividad). Muistin kerroksista tietoisuuteen työntyy ensimmäisenä Sylvain Chavanel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranskanmestari aika-ajossa 2005, 2006, 2008, 2012, 2013 ja 20014, maantiellä 2011. Maailmanmestari joukkueaika-ajossa 2012 ja 2013. Tour de Francessa raadin täysin ansaitusti valitseman Super Combatif 2008 ja 2010.



Kyllä, kyllä. Irtiottojen vakiojäsen, ei suuria voittoja, kymppisakkia klassikoissa. 13 touria osallistuttua ja vielä olisi muutama pelivuosi jäljellä.

----------


## kuovipolku

No, muutamia pienempien ranskalaisten ja belglialaisten klassikkojen ja pienempien ympäriajoja voittoja sentään on Chava sentään päässyt juhlimaan, viimeksi elokuun lopussa GP de Plouay Ouest-Francessa. 


Seuraavaan kysymykseen edetään taas aasinsiltaa käyttäen. Etsitään aktiivipyöräilijää jolla on maansa mestaruuksia sekä aika-ajosta että maantieltä, tosin kaksi vähemmän kuin Chavanelilla tai Boasson Hagenilla. Toisin kuin Chavanelilla hänellä on vain yksi voitto tältä kaudelta. 

Hän vaihtaa ensi kaudella uuteen talliin kuten Boasson Hagenkin, muttei kuitenkaan samaan. Vaikka hän on samanikäinen kuin Boasson Hagen, hänellä on ammattilaisurallaan huomattavasti vähemmän voittoja. Hän ajoi kaudet 2012-2013 ilman voittoa, mutta Boasson Hagenia vasta uhkaa voitoton kausi.

Hän on voittanut urallaan sekä keltaisen että punaisen paidan, vaikka hänellä on vain yksi GT-etappivoitto. Se tuli vuoristoetapilla kahteen mieheen kutistuneesta irtiotosta, aivan kuten hänen viimeisin voittonsakin.


Kuka hän on?

----------


## kuovipolku

Keltainen paita ei luonnollisestikaan ollut Tourin johtajanpaita eikä punainen olut Vueltan johtajanpaita, mutta arvopaitoja molemmat olivat siltikin. Hänet on muutenkin totuttu näkemään punaisessa.

Hänellä on yksi yhteinen saavutus Alberto Contadorin kanssa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Keltainen paita ei luonnollisestikaan ollut Tourin johtajanpaita eikä punainen olut Vueltan johtajanpaita, mutta arvopaitoja molemmat olivat siltikin. Hänet on muutenkin totuttu näkemään punaisessa.
> 
> Hänellä on yksi yhteinen saavutus Alberto Contadorin kanssa.



Kattelin tilastot kaikista tietämistäni pienemmistä etappikisoista ilman osumaa. Lopulta poissulkemalla maat missä kansalliset mestari vaihtuu useasti tai ovat voittaneet paljon muita kisoja, pomppasi mieleen Viro ja Taaramäe. Ja siellähän olisi sopivaa statistiikka ja siirto Astananaan ensi kaudeksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ongelmanratkaisuun on tunnetusti kaksi metodia: raaka työ ja oivallus. 

Taaramäe on syntynyt 1987 kuten Boasson Hagen ja ajanut tähänastisen uransa Cofidisin punaisessa asussa (eli hän on ollut Sylvain Chavanelin tallikaveri). Arvopaitansta, Tour de l'Ainin johtajanpaidan ja Vuelta al Pails Vason mäkikilipailun voittajanpaidan hän nappasi vuonna 2009. Hänen viimeisin voittonsa on tältä keväältä eli Turkin ympäriajon 3. osuus ja sitä edellinen on vuodelta 2011 eli Espanjan ympräiajon 14. osuus - joka päättyi La Farraponan nousuun Lagos de Someidoon.

Buhvalo käytti molempia metodeha ja jälkimmäinen tuottikin tulosta, joten hän saa luvan jatkaa!

----------


## buhvalo

> Ongelmanratkaisuun on tunnetusti kaksi metodia: raaka työ ja oivallus.



Tuli ja liike... ja lopulta hetki ajettelua.

Nyt on helppo, tai todella vaikea. Haetaan tunnettua, poikkeuksellisesti meritoitunutta ajajaa joka ei ole tunnettu voitoista.

----------


## Kossu

Eihän tässä nyt vaan Poupou:ta haeta?

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuli ja liike... ja lopulta hetki ajettelua.
> 
> Nyt on helppo, tai todella vaikea. Haetaan tunnettua, poikkeuksellisesti meritoitunutta ajajaa joka ei ole tunnettu voitoista.



Osallistui vain yhdelle GT:lle, yhteensa 4 kertaa joilla saavutus johonka kukaan muu ei ole 'yltanyt'. Kaveri on kiertanyt kampea, ja podiumia kaukaa. Lahelta piti tilanteet ovat olleet parin pienemman etappikisan prologin 4. tilat.

----------


## kuovipolku

Wim Vansevenant ajoi ammattilaisena kaudet 1996-2008 ilman ainuttakaan voittoa, oli kerran toinen ja kerran kolmas. ja hänen tunnetuin saavutuksensa on kolme perättäistä "lanterne rougea" vuosina 2006-2008. Hän kuitenkin ajoi Tourin viidesti ja osallistui kerran Giroonkin, joten hän ei sittenkään ole haettu ajaja.

Neljä osallistumista ja neljä keskeytystä/ajanylitystä voisi olla haettu saavutus, mutta ihan heti en löydä siihen yltänyttä ajajaa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Wim Vansevenant ajoi ammattilaisena kaudet 1996-2008 ilman ainuttakaan voittoa, oli kerran toinen ja kerran kolmas. ja hänen tunnetuin saavutuksensa on kolme perättäistä "lanterne rougea" vuosina 2006-2008. Hän kuitenkin ajoi Tourin viidesti ja osallistui kerran Giroonkin, joten hän ei sittenkään ole haettu ajaja.
> 
> Neljä osallistumista ja neljä keskeytystä/ajanylitystä voisi olla haettu saavutus, mutta ihan heti en löydä siihen yltänyttä ajajaa.



Vansevenantia hain, Toureja oli tosiaan 5 kun tarkemmmin selailee. Kolme lanterne rougea oli se 'meriitti'.

http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider...venant-Details

----------


## kuovipolku

Meistä parhaillekin sattuu joskus että faktojenhallinta osoittautuu osin puutteelliseksi...

Jatketaan paremman kysymyksen puuttessa hieman vähemmän tunnettujen ajajien merkeissä. Aktiiviajaja joka täksi vuodeksi vaihtoi hänen vuonna 2006 alkaneen ammattilaisuransa kolmanteen talliin. Hänellä on yli 20 voittoa, joista viimeisimmät ovat tältä vuodelta mutta joista vain noin puolet on tullut ns, suurissa pyöräilymaissa käydyistä kilpailuista.

 Hän on osallistunut yhteen suureen ympäriajoon kahdesti muttei ole kummallakaan kerralla päässyt maaliin. Parhaat etappissijoitukset ovat olleet 4. ja 9. mutta hän saavutti silti uransa suurimman huomion - ja miksei suosionkin - juuri tässä ympäriajossa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ensimmäisessä pro-tallissaan hän ajoi kuusi kautta. Sinä aikana talli oli mukana kerran Tourilla ja kerran Vueltassa, joista hän ajoi toisessa. Hänen seuraava tallinsa, jossa hän ajoi kaksi kautta, oli molempina vuosina mukana kaikissa kolmessa, mutta hän mahtui joukkueeseen vain kerran. Hänen nykyinen tallinsa oli mukana Girossa, mutta ilman häntä.

Hän on pitänyt johtajanpaitaa Ranskassa, Hollannissa, Belgiassa, Norjassa ja Azerbaidžanissa, mutta hän on voittanut vain yhden, kaksipäiväisen etappiajon Hollannissa. Hän on pitänyt pistekilpailun johtajan paitaa Belgiassa ja Kiinassa voittamatta kumpaakaan.

Hän on menettänyt tuomariston päätöksellä etappivoiton Kiinassa ja hänet on hylätty "luvattoman välikohtauksen" takia Belgiassa,

----------


## kuovipolku

Kysymys ehkö huononpuoleinen eikä erityisen mielenkiintoinen, mutta vastaus on löydettävissä näillä tiedoilla eikä haetun ajajan pitäisi olla aivan tuntematon ko. ympäriajoa seuranneille. Viimeinen vihje olkoon kuvallinen eli kuskimme ei mahtunut kuvaan mutta ajoi jossain Jussin vetämässä pelotonissa. (Sijoitus pääjoukon ynnämuissa, Jussi keskeytti.)

----------


## kuovipolku

Tiimi joka vuosina 2006-2011 pääsi kerran wild cardilla Touriin(2009) ja kerran Vueltaan (2011) oli hollantilainen Skil-Shimano. Tiimi joka tänä vuonna pääsi wild cardilla giroon on Androni Giocattoli - Venezuela. Tiimi joka 2012-2013 oli World Tour -tasolla oli Vacansoleil-DCM.

Mm. Quatre Jours de Dunkerquen, Tour de Picardien, Arctic Race of Norwayn ja Tour d'Azerbaidjan ensimmäisen etapin voittanut kirimies on pitänyt pistekilpailun johtajanpaitaa Eneco Tourilla ja Tour of Hainanissa. Ainoa arvopaita jonka hän on myös pitänyt tuli vuonna 2011 kaksipäiväisestä etappi ajosta Ronde van Drenthesta. Hän on tänä vuona tuonut Gianni Savion joukkueelle puolet sen voitoista eli kolme: Tour de Langkawista, Tour d'Azerbaidjanista ja Vuelta Ciclista a Venezuelasta. Tämän vuoden Belgian ympäriajon (Baloise Belgium Tourin) ensimmäisen etapin tapahtumat johtivat hylkäykseen:

Kenny van Hummel aloitti vuoden 2009 Tourin sijoittumalla aika-ajossa toiseksiviimeiseksi, oli sen jälkeen viimeinen aikarajan sisällä maaliin tullut kaikilla vuoristoetapeilla ja keräsi suuren määrän huomiota ja julkisuutta eikä häntä kohtaan tunnettua sympatiaa vähentänyt se että hän menetti lanterne rougen kaaduttuaan 17. osuudella Col des Saisesin laskussa ja loukattuaan polvensa.

For One Sprinter Finishing Last Sure Beats Not Finishing at All

Luck runs out for Dutchman after crashing out on stage 17

Van Hummel's Tour; a lonely struggle against time cuts





Etsitty ajaja oli Kenny van Hummel.


Nyt etsitään seuraavan kysymyksen esittäjää!

----------


## kuovipolku

Tietovisa oli ainakin joillekin aikansa kinnostava ja väliin hauskakin. Kiitokset osallistuneille ja muillekin mahdollisille lukijoille!

Uutta eloa ei nyt ole tarkoitus virittää, mutta ajattelin vinkata että The Inner Ringin "Christmas Quiz" on jo perinteeksi muodostunut harvinaisen hieno ja monipuolinen kokoelma helppoja, vaikeita, googlattavia ja vähemmän googlattavia kysymyksiä. Kannattaa käydä vilkaisemassa, mikäli kaipaa pakkaspäivinä pientä pyöräilyaiheista aivovoimistelua ja muistinystyröiden hieromista!

----------


## kukavaa

Olin tulossa ihmettelemään mitä foorumin kiinnostavimmalle langalle on tapahtunut ja huonosti oli käynyt. Ehkä ens viikolla, kun kausi starttaa, aloitetaan, öö aloitette taas kyselemään/vastailemaan?
Jos ei niin rip tietovisa-lanka.

----------


## buhvalo

Herätelläänpä visailua.

Haetaan kilpailua ja vuotta:
Pyöräilyn yksi merkkihahmo voittaa ainoan GT:nsä, toiseksi tulee kilpailun kovin GT ajaja ja tuolloin toisen jo GT hallitseva mestari.
-väline-edulla oli suurehko rooli voiton ratkaisussa

----------


## tapna

Vuelta 2013

Voittaja oli Chris Horner ja kakkonen Astana-Nibali. Väline-etu oli Hornerin jalka.

----------


## buhvalo

> Vuelta 2013
> 
> Voittaja oli Chris Horner ja kakkonen Astana-Nibali. Väline-etu oli Hornerin jalka.



Kilpaurheilijan jalka on kuin viini, paranee vanhetessaan.  :Hymy: 

Vaan toinen vihje kysymykseen. Kotikenttäetua hyödynnettiin muuttamalla kenttää merkittävästi voittajan eduksi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kilpaurheilijan jalka on kuin viini, paranee vanhetessaan. 
> 
> Vaan toinen vihje kysymykseen. Kotikenttäetua hyödynnettiin muuttamalla kenttää merkittävästi voittajan eduksi.



Tarkennusta ja vähän lisää, klassikkokuskista siis leivottiin reittimuutoksella GT voittaja. Voitto ratkesi viimeisen etapin aika-ajossa, edistykselliseen kalustoon tai 9 vuotta parempaan jalkaan. Huomenna lisää tiedonmurusia, jos ei aukea.

----------


## tapna

Jaja ja Vuelta 1995 tuli mieleen, mutta kotikenttäetu ja pari muuta seikkaa eivät täsmää.

----------


## tapna

Kotikenttäetu haiskahtaa vahvasti Giron suuntaan. Olisikohan tuo sittenkin Francesco Moser ja Giro 1984?

----------


## buhvalo

> Kotikenttäetu haiskahtaa vahvasti Giron suuntaan. Olisikohan tuo sittenkin Francesco Moser ja Giro 1984?



Sepä se; Giro 1984. Fignon harjoitteli menettämään GT:n viimeisessä aika-ajossa. Moser ajoi aika-ajonsa pyörällä jolla teki tunnin maailmanennätyksen ja Fignon maantiepyörällä. Paitsi reitin muuttamisesta, niin Fignon itki myös kuvaushelikoptereiden tehneen hänelle vastatuulta ja Moserille myötätuulta. Oli vainoharha perusteltu tai ei, Fignon palasi Girolle vasta 1989 jolloin voitti hyödyttyään reittimuutoksista kylmissä oloissa.

----------


## tapna

Muun muassa Festinassa 1990-luvun alussa ajanut Thomas Wegmüller voitti urallaan maansa mestaruuden lisäksi joitain pienempiä kilpailuja ja sijoittui kahdesti kolmen parhaan joukkoon suurissa klassikoissa. Yksi näistä suurklassikkopodiumeista oli sangen erikoinen kilpailu, jossa Wegmüller oli tärkeässä roolissa, mutta kilpailusta monet muistavat paremmin erään toisen ajajan. Mikä kisa, mikä vuosi ja kuka on tämä paremmin muistettu toinen ajaja?

----------


## buhvalo

> Muun muassa Festinassa 1990-luvun alussa ajanut Thomas Wegmüller voitti urallaan maansa mestaruuden lisäksi joitain pienempiä kilpailuja ja sijoittui kahdesti kolmen parhaan joukkoon suurissa klassikoissa. Yksi näistä suurklassikkopodiumeista oli sangen erikoinen kilpailu, jossa Wegmüller oli tärkeässä roolissa, mutta kilpailusta monet muistavat paremmin erään toisen ajajan. Mikä kisa, mikä vuosi ja kuka on tämä paremmin muistettu toinen ajaja?



Ajankohtainen Tour de Flanders, vuosi 1992. Jacky Durand voitti oltuaan kunnioitettavan217km irtiotossa, pääosan Wegmullerin kanssa. Durandhan teki nimeä juuri noilla irtiotoillaan.

----------


## tapna

Sepä se ja pakolliset merkit

----------

